# Chief of the Army Staff | General Qamar Javed Bajwa's Desk.



## ghazi52

Chief of the Army Staff 


Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was commissioned in 16 Baloch Regiment on 24 October 1980. He is graduate of Canadian Forces Command and Staff College, (Toronto) Canada, Naval Post Graduate University, Monteray( California) USA, National Defence Univesity, Islamabd. He has been an instructor at School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta, Command and Staff College, Quetta and NDU. He has also been Brigade Major of an Infantry Brigade and Chief of Staff of Rawalpindi Corps. He has commanded 16 Baloch Regiment, an Infantry Brigade and has commanded Infantry Division in Northern Areas ( Commander FCNA). He has also commanded Pakistan Contingent in Congo. He has commanded Rawalpindi Corps, and was presently serving Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## A.M.

May he and our country have a prosperous time during his tenure as "Boss". Wish him the best of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Feeling more danger for enemies!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Big Big Shoes to fill, Hopefully the nation will not be disappointed InShaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## RAAJ大和

Graduated from foreign war colleges this guy is awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Secret Service

RAAJ大和 said:


> Graduated from foreign war colleges this guy is awesome...


every Lt general is graduate of foreign colleges. not a big deal. I am happy and little sad at the same moment. Corps commander Multan was better choice in my view but it a was political decision. i hope new chief is going to live up to expectations of people and he will prove himself even better than Gen Raheel IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAAJ大和

secretservice said:


> every Lt general is graduate of foreign colleges. not a big deal. I am happy and little sad at the same moment. Corps commander Multan was better choice in my view but it a was political decision. i hope new chief is going to live up to expectations of people and he will prove himself even better than Gen Raheel IA.


Dont worry he will...


----------



## Humble Analyst

secretservice said:


> every Lt general is graduate of foreign colleges. not a big deal. I am happy and little sad at the same moment. Corps commander Multan was better choice in my view but it a was political decision. i hope new chief is going to live up to expectations of people and he will prove himself even better than Gen Raheel IA.


Agree 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Alpha BeeTee

What's his age ?


----------



## ghazi52

*Incoming army chief has ‘zero presence’ on social media: ISPR*


Pakistan’s army chief designate General Qamar Javed Bajwa has “zero presence” on social media and any accounts under his name are fake, the ISPR has clarified.

Gen Qamar Bajwa has zero presence on social media. All Facebook / Twitter & other social media platforms IDs & accounts on his name are fake,” Lt-Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa, head of the military’s media wing, tweeted on Sunday.

The announcement came just a day after Gen Bajwa was appointed as the country’s new chief of army staff (COAS). He will replace General Raheel Sharif on November 29.

The army’s spokesperson further announced that a formal change of command ceremony will be held on Tuesday at the army’s general headquarters (GHQ) to welcome the incoming chief. According to media reports, newly appointed Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJSC) Gen Zubair Mehmood Hayat will take charge on Monday, a day before the ceremony.

Rehearsals for #COAS Change of Comd ceremony in full swing at http://GHQ.Final  Ceremony will be held on Tuesday,29th Nov 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Top Facts about New Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa*
*Following are the top known facts regarding new Pakistan Army Chief.*


General Bajwa was commissioned in Pakistan Army’s Sindh Regiment in 1982.
He attended Pakistan Military Academy’s 62nd long course.
Before the appointment, Gen Qamar Bajwa served at the GHQ as Inspector General of Training and Evaluation. The position Gen Sharif held before becoming army chief, he has commanded the 10 Corps, the army’s largest, which is responsible for the area along the Line of Control (LoC).
He has an extensive experience of handling affairs of Kashmir and northern areas. Yet, he considers extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.
Just like his predecessor General Raheel Sharif, he is said to be no attention-seeker and remains well-connected with his troops.


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> *Top Facts about New Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa*
> *Following are the top known facts regarding new Pakistan Army Chief.*
> 
> 
> General Bajwa was commissioned in Pakistan Army’s *Sindh Regiment in 1982*.
> He attended Pakistan Military Academy’s 62nd long course.
> Before the appointment, Gen Qamar Bajwa served at the GHQ as Inspector General of Training and Evaluation. The position Gen Sharif held before becoming army chief, he has commanded the 10 Corps, the army’s largest, which is responsible for the area along the Line of Control (LoC).
> He has an extensive experience of handling affairs of Kashmir and northern areas. Yet, he considers extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.
> Just like his predecessor General Raheel Sharif, he is said to be no attention-seeker and remains well-connected with his troops.



Commissioned in 16 Baloch Regiment in 1980.



ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Army Staff
> 
> 
> Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was commissioned in 16 Baloch Regiment on 24 October 1980. He is graduate of Canadian Forces Command and Staff College, (Toronto) Canada, Naval Post Graduate University, Monteray( California) USA, National Defence Univesity, Islamabd. He has been an instructor at School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta, Command and Staff College, Quetta and NDU. He has also been Brigade Major of an Infantry Brigade and Chief of Staff of Rawalpindi Corps. He has commanded 16 Baloch Regiment, an Infantry Brigade and has commanded Infantry Division in Northern Areas ( Commander FCNA). He has also commanded Pakistan Contingent in Congo. He has commanded Rawalpindi Corps, and was presently serving Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ.



He is from the same unit as Aslam Baig, 16 baloch, therefore this unit has now the distinction of producing two chiefs.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

kai Kai, Chief. Kai Kai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

ghazi52 said:


> Top Facts about New Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa
> General Bajwa was commissioned in Pakistan Army’s Sindh Regiment in 1982.
> 
> He attended Pakistan Military Academy’s 62nd long course.
> He has an extensive experience of handling affairs of Kashmir and northern areas. Yet, *he considers extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.*
> *Just like his predecessor General Raheel Sharif, he is said to be no attention-seeker and remains well-connected with his troops.*



Interesting....

All the best to new Chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

*RAWALPINDI: This reporter has received a mail from a civil servant – Hamid Raza Wattoo — who recalled his days of military attachment for a probationary officer training at the Civil Service Academy and his experience of working with the then CO, Lt Col Bajwa. I am sharing this mail purely for the interest of readers.*

“Military attachment for a probationary officer training at the CSA often comes as a welcome break from the hectic and somewhat monotonous routines of life at CSA.

“When I had mine in March 2001, a small cantt built on the outskirts of beautiful town of Thal in KP hosted me for three memorable weeks of training, fun and comeraderie I experienced from a collection of men and officers manning what I found as a truly well-oiled machine and a disciplined force.

“The many shooting drills, long routes, morning PT, sports activities, reconnaissance drives, tea bar gossips I partook in were a mixed bag of fun and fatigue. However, one routine I was saddled with on day one was to present myself to the CO of the unit in his office every morning. The CO loved to talk and talked so well that sometimes I felt why he was in the Army and why not heading some think-tank. He found a willing listener in me and as the days wore on, these morning talks which quite often turned into heated exchanges on topics of all hues, became the most lively routine for me.”

“The man truly impressed me with his knowledge and understanding of complex national, regional and global issues. His reach of mind and grasp of language was equally amazing.

“However what I found quite astounding – given those were heydays of Musharraf era – was his disdain of martial laws and military intervention in civilian matters. He was loath to his men going around and inspecting electricity meters to check power pilferages, an exercise in full swing those days.

“We are made for barracks and battlefields,” he used to say! “My three-week sojourn in the Thal Cantt quickly ended and I returned to CSA. Time passed and the memory of those men of steel I found in Captain Ziaul Haq Tipu, Captain Shahnawaz Jamali, Captain Imran, Major Aftab and other in the military barracks of that hill town of Thal, also faded but not the impression of those inspiring talks I had with the CO of that Unit. 

Today 16 years later I find myself feeling a sudden surge, almost reaching a paroxysm of emotions to discover that CO right in our midst – out from that small Unit into our news studios and gossip rooms. Yes, yesterday’s CO Lt Col Bajwa of 16 Baloch is today’s General Qamar Javed Bajwa, the COAS of this nation. What a happy occasion! But above all, what a man! What a soldier and now what a commander!. Hail the man! Hail the new Commander! Have never felt more smug and secure before.”

Meanwhile, the first and foremost move of the new Army Chief would be to appoint Chief of General Staff (CGS).

There is likelihood of Commander Southern Command Lt General Aamir Riaz would be appointed as CGS on day one of COAS General Bajwa. “This single appointment would give indications of where the Army would be heading during next three years, as Aamir Riaz would be retiring from Army in October 2019, a month before General Bajwa completes his three-year tenure as Army Chief,” said a former retired military officer who has a complete command in these military matters.

There are no indications as to whether Commanders Multan – Lt General Ashfaq Nadim – and Commander Bahawalpur – Javed Iqbal Ramday – would seek premature retirement on being superseded or would stay to complete their period till August 2017 on the requests from their course-mate General Bajwa.

It did happen in the past that superseded general officers continued serving Army on the request from the COAS like in the case of COAS General Kakar who requested both Lt Gen Farrukh and Lt Gen Arif Bangash to continue. Both agreed with their chief and continued to serve Army so much so General Farrukh was made CGS.

Things will start clearing by Tuesday afternoon when General Bajwa formally starts calling the shots and making decisions in these areas. However, if Lt Gen Aamir Riaz is brought in the GHQ as a most important man as CGS, there is a chance that Military Secretary Lt Gen Shahid Mirza would be sent to Southern Command. But it all depends how General Bajwa moves and decides on the first day or following days as Commander of Pakistan Army.

--Originally published in _The News

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

National
56 MINS AGO BY STAFF REPORT







Newly appointed COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa assumes command of the Pakistan Army from General Raheel Sharif at a ceremony which is taking place at the Army Hockey Stadium in Rawalpindi on Tuesday.

The outgoing army chief, General Raheel Sharif, hands over the baton to Gen Bajwa at a formal change of command ceremony at the GHQ, completing the transition after months of speculation as to who will be his successor.

Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, a career infantry officer belonging to the Baloch Regiment, was chosen as Pakistan’s next Chief of Army Staff on Saturday. He will be promoted to the rank of a four-star general and will take up his new post from today, the day the current army chief Raheel Sharif retires.

The outgoing army chief on Monday spent his last day in the office completing a round of farewell meetings. The main activity at the General Headquarters ahead of Tuesday’s ceremony was the farewell corps commanders’ conference.

The conference was attended by COAS-designate Gen Bajwa, corps commanders and principal staff officers. According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, they “paid rich tribute to General Raheel Sharif for his leadership and professional acumen and lauded his services for the country”.

Speaking at the conference, Gen Sharif thanked the commanders for assisting him in the execution of his duties during his tenure. He also visited the ISI Headquarters in Islamabad to pay tribute to “the sacrifices and successes” of the spy agency “in fighting terrorism and strengthening the defence of the motherland”.

In the meantime, it is clarified that the COAS designate General Qamar Bajwa has zero presence on social media.

All facebook/twitter or other SM platforms ids & accounts on his name are fake.

*Read more: Gen Bajwa has no social media account: ISPR*

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...ajwa-assumes-command-as-the-new-army-chief-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Gen Raheel Sharif and Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. ─ DawnNews




Gen Raheel Sharif hands over the baton of command to Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. ─ DawnNews



Outgoing military chief Gen Raheel Sharif on Tuesday handed over the command of the army to Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa.

He passed the baton of command to Gen Bajwa at a ceremony held in the Army Hockey Stadium, close to the General Headquarters (GHQ).

Gen Raheel Sharif addressed the ceremony after reviewing the guard of honour.

"To achieve our goals, I used the full capability of the Pakistan Army. I had the entire country's cooperation for which I thank the the army and the nation," said Gen Raleel Sharif

The army chief expressed belief that the Pakistan Army would always live up to the nation's expectations.

The army chief paid tribute to those who had lost their lives for the nation.

Talking about Pakistan's battle with terrorism he said that everyone has made sacrifices for the land.

"We were able to change the face of history by fighting a war against terrorism," he added.

He thanked the federal government, political leadership and the media for their cooperation.

The outgoing army chief stressed that all institutions need to work together against external threats.

He added that India's aggressive tactics in the past months have kept the area under pressure of looming violence, "but India should know that taking our policy of patience as weakness would be dangerous."

Raheel Sharif said that the China-Pak Economic Corridor is the greatest proof of peace in the region.

"The departure of the first cargo from Gwadar port shows that this journey of cooperation cannot be halted now. Those looking to sabotage the CPEC project should now ponder joining it," said Gen Raheel Shareef





Gen Raheel Sharif and Gen Bajwa entring the ceremony. — DawnNews
A military band kickstarted the ceremony with a number of patriotic tunes.

Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif and Minister of State for Information Marriyum Aurangzeb and Speaker National Assembly Ayaz Sadiq are also in attendance.

Before the ceremony, General Raheel laid a wreath at the Yadgar-i-Shuhada.

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, a career infantry officer belonging to the Baloch Regiment, was chosen as Pakistan's next Chief of Army Staff and Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) on Saturday. Gen Bajwa will be promoted to the rank of a four-star general and will take up his new post from Tuesday, the day the current army chief Raheel Sharif retires.





Former army chief Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani. — DawnNews






Khawaja Asif at the ceremony. —DawnNews
Gen Bajwa was previously posted as the Inspector General for Training and Evaluation at the General Headquarters, the same post held by Gen Raheel Sharif before he took over as army chief.

Gen Bajwa was considered as a dark horse in the race for the army’s command and has now superseded Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain (chairman of Heavy Industries Taxila), Lt Gen Najibullah Khan (DG Joint Staff Headquarters), Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmed (Corps Commander Multan) and Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday (Corps Commander Bahawalpur).

The succession may not immediately bring about a major change in policies, but it could still have important implications for ties with India and Afghanistan, and domestically for the civil-military equation and the ongoing fight against terrorism.

The army chief-designate is credited with having spent a considerable part of his military service in the Rawalpindi-based 10 Corps, which is responsible for guarding the Line of Control (LoC). However, his time at the 10 Corps was a period of relative quiet following the 2003 ceasefire accord.

This experience could prove invaluable as he takes command amidst serious escalation on the LoC, which saw some of the intense skirmishes since 2003.

On a personal level, Gen Bajwa is said to be witty, accessible, well-connected with the troops and not fond of the limelight.

He is the fourth officer from the infantry’s Baloch Regiment to become the army chief. Before him, Gen Yahya Khan, Gen Aslam Beg and Gen Kayani rose to that position.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1299382

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Zarvan

Guys any idea what is the height of General Qamar Javed Bajwa. He is big seriously big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Change of Command ceremony for chief of army staff is underway at GHQ in Rawalpindi today, where General Qamar Javed Bajwa is set to take command of Pakistan Army.

General Raheel Sharif was presented a farewell salute after he passed the baton of command to Gen Bajwa.

Gen Raheel also addressed the ceremony after reviewing guard of honour.







“I am thankful to Allah who gave me the opportunity to lead the best army in the world,” Gen Raheel said.


“As army chief, I always gave priority to national interest,” he said, adding that “Pakistan changed history by fighting a successful war against terrorism.” Further, he expressed hope that Pakistan Army would continue to live up to the nation’s expectations.

A military band kickstarted the ceremony, where members of cabinet and parliamentarians are also in attendance. Defence Minister Khawaja Asif and Speaker National Assembly Ayaz Sadiq are also present at the occasion.

Before the ceremony, the outgoing army chief, General Raheel Sharif laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada in GHQ. According to media reports, all educational institutions on Mall Road and surrounding areas have been closed due to security concerns. Mobile phone services also remain suspended.


Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman and Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah arrive at GHQ.

Federal ministers, former services chiefs, senior army officers, and other dignitaries are present at the ceremony. Newly appointed Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) General Zubair Mahmood Hayat and outgoing CJCSC General Rashad Mahmood are also present at the ceremony, _Radio Pakistan_ reported.





Gen Raheel lais floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. AN EXPRESS NEWS SCREENGRAB

Army chief-designate General Qamar Javed Bajwa will formally take charge today of his new assignment, considered the most powerful and challenging in Pakistan at a time when the country is battling militancy and dealing with an increasingly aggressive India.

The outgoing army chief will hand over the baton to Gen Bajwa at a formal change of command ceremony at the GHQ, completing the transition after months of speculation as to who will be his successor.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Saturday picked Gen Bajwa for the coveted slot while also appointing Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as CJCSC, who formally took over on Monday at a ceremony held at the Joint Staff Headquarters, Chaklala, in Rawalpindi.


Also on Monday, the outgoing chief had a busy last day in his office. He paid a farewell call on Premier Sharif as well as President Mamnoon Hussain. He also visited the ISI headquarters and later chaired a last corps commanders meeting at the GHQ.

His farewell corps commanders meeting was also attended by the incoming army chief as well as other senior commanders.







The ISPR said that during the meeting, the corps commanders paid rich tributes to Gen Raheel Sharif for his “leadership and professional acumen and lauded his services for the country”.

Gen Raheel congratulated the chief of army staff-designate for his elevation to the rank of Gen and appointment as COAS.


Gen Raheel Sharif said it was a matter of great pride for him to have commanded the most battle hardened army in the world for three years.

He appreciated the corps commanders for their cooperation during his tenure and said the successes achieved during his tenure would not have been possible without contribution by each one of them.

Gen Raheel was the first army chief in last two decades who retired on time and that too with dignity.

In his three-year tenure, he was credited with initiating a decisive push against the militant outfits. The army, under his command, for the first time ventured into the North Waziristan Agency, once considered a hotbed of local and foreign militant groups.

He also ordered an all-out operation against the criminals, including target killers as well as political elements thought to be behind creating unrest in the port city of Karachi.


http://tribune.com.pk/story/1247643/change-command-ceremony-gen-bajwa-underway-ghq/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

*FAREWELL, GENERAL RAHEEL SHARIF *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherDil

Good Luck Gen. Raheel... we will miss you so bad 
Welcome Gen. Bajwa..... we wish u best of the Luck


----------



## Shot-Caller

General Raheel will be missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Suff Shikan

We will miss you General Raheel Shareef


----------



## Tair

Farewell General Raheel Shareef..... I doubt that someone would ever be so humane as you are. The entire nation love you from the deepest core of their heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803497118396600320

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*I am in tears , and just have no words ,,,,,,,, Thank You Sir ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Have a great life , May ALLAH Bless You and Your Family. 

General Raheel Sharif's Last Full Speech Before Retirement at Change of Command Ceremony 29 November 2016.





And welcome to new Chief "Command Stick Handed Over by Gen. Raheel Sharif to Gen. Qamar Bajwa" , Exclusive Video.










Gen Qamar Bajwa, COAS Gen Raheel Sharif laid floral wreaths over the Monument of the Martyred.






*


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## New World

Oh! not again PTV.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Farewell Chief


----------



## R Wing

Can someone shed some light on Gen Bajwa's personality other than the few (largely useless and vague) tidbits circulating in the media (e.g. "thorough professional," "kind," "easy-going," etc.)? I am aware of his career trajectory. 

What I am curious about is:
*1.) Is he creative / innovative?* 
It's hard to think out-of-the-box when you've been part of a strict bureaucracy for decades but there certainly have been examples (e.g. Meir Dagan, who took over Mossad after serving in one of Israel's irregular warfare units and went onto revolutionize Mossad's already-impressive special ops division).

*2.) Is he audacious?* 
Some of our external threats need audacious responses that can only come at the heels of a re-think of our perception of strategic balance/blowback/etc. I am specifically referring to raising the cost for RAW/NDS for supporting terrorism in Pakistan by targeting their assets in India and Afghanistan. Because of our total failure to properly construct a narrative based on the "pot calling the kettle black" principle (when it comes to US/Indian accusations of ISI support of militant groups ---whereas both the US and India have illustrious histories supporting violent militants, a practice that continues to this day), the Army has become hesitant in doing anything that would further this finger pointing. Don't be afraid of it! 

*3.) How does he view the US?* 
While we cooperate with them on a number of issues, there are also differences. The US Embassy in Pakistan is set to be the (or one of the) world's largest overseas US missions --- that is alarming, especially considering that one of the biggest "black budgets" in the US is related to containing Pakistan's nuclear program. I personally am of the view that we need to put way stricter controls on the activities of the US Embassy and various consulates --- but too many politicians and generals have kids studying in the US (and bank accounts too) to apply the correct amount of pressure to make this happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## R Wing

_This is a repost from another thread with the same topic. Apologies if it violates any rules! Perhaps the threads of passing the command on / Gen Bajwa taking charge should be merged?_ @WAJsal 

Can someone shed some light on Gen Bajwa's personality other than the few (largely useless and vague) tidbits circulating in the media (e.g. "thorough professional," "kind," "easy-going," etc.)? I am aware of his career trajectory. 

What I am curious about is:
*1.) Is he creative / innovative?* 
It's hard to think out-of-the-box when you've been part of a strict bureaucracy for decades but there certainly have been examples (e.g. Meir Dagan, who took over Mossad after serving in one of Israel's irregular warfare units and went onto revolutionize Mossad's already-impressive special ops division).

*2.) Is he audacious?* 
Some of our external threats need audacious responses that can only come at the heels of a re-think of our perception of strategic balance/blowback/etc. I am specifically referring to raising the cost for RAW/NDS for supporting terrorism in Pakistan by targeting their assets in India and Afghanistan. Because of our total failure to properly construct a narrative based on the "pot calling the kettle black" principle (when it comes to US/Indian accusations of ISI support of militant groups ---whereas both the US and India have illustrious histories supporting violent militants, a practice that continues to this day), the Army has become hesitant in doing anything that would further this finger pointing. Don't be afraid of it! 

*3.) How does he view the US?* 
While we cooperate with them on a number of issues, there are also differences. The US Embassy in Pakistan is set to be the (or one of the) world's largest overseas US missions --- that is alarming, especially considering that one of the biggest "black budgets" in the US is related to containing Pakistan's nuclear program. I personally am of the view that we need to put way stricter controls on the activities of the US Embassy and various consulates --- but too many politicians and generals have kids studying in the US (and bank accounts too) to apply the correct amount of pressure to make this happen.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/change-o...oas-general-qamar-bajwa.463813/#ixzz4RNyVn7SR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

bye bye raheel sharif ..


----------



## abdulbarijan

Zarvan said:


> Guys any idea what is the height of General Qamar Javed Bajwa. He is big seriously big.



Height wise .. Gen. Raheel looks around 6 feet. Gen. Bajwa is slightly taller, so maybe around 6'1" to 6'2" ... mind you Gen. Z. Hayat is around 6'3"-6'4"


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Zarvan said:


> Guys any idea what is the height of General Qamar Javed Bajwa. He is big seriously big.


 he is 6'4" mash'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*General Bajwa takes charge as Pakistan's 16th army chief*





Gen Raheel Sharif hands over baton of command to Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa.






Newly-appointed Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR.


Outgoing military chief Gen Raheel Sharif on Tuesday handed over the command of the army to Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa.

He passed the baton of command to Gen Bajwa at a ceremony held in the Army Hockey Stadium, close to the General Headquarters (GHQ). The command stick of the Pakistan Army is made of traditional Malacca Cane.

In his final speech as army chief, Gen Raheel Sharif stressed the need for institutions to work together for the nation's progress, and cautioned India against adopting an aggressive stance in the region.





Gen Raheel Sharif hands over the baton of command to Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR


"It is important that all institutions work together against external threats and internal threats. For this, we will need to follow the National Action Plan in letter and spirit," Gen Raheel said.

"I thank the federal government and political leadership for cooperating with us... I had the entire country's cooperation, for which I thank the army and the nation," he said.

However, he said, "Our challenges are not yet over. We have made gains over the past year. It is necessary that we never forget the sacrifices of those who lost their lives... Our journey towards peace is still underway. Our destination is not far."





Gen Raheel Sharif and Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR


"The army will remain alert to threats, whether external or internal," Gen Raheel said.

The outgoing army chief touched upon the subject of Indian 'atrocities' in India-held Kashmir (IHK). "In recent months, India's increasing terrorism and aggressive stance in IHK have endangered the region."

"India should know that mistaking our policy of patience for weakness would be dangerous," he warned.

"This is reality, that in South Asia, lasting peace and progress is impossible without solution of the Kashmir issue. For that, international community's special attention is necessary," he said, adding that for regional peace, all issues should be resolved politically.

Gen Raheel Sharif reviews guard of honour.


The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is a major factor in ensuring regional peace, he said.

"The departure of the first cargo from Gwadar port has shown this journey cannot be halted now," he warned. "The time is here now that the enemies of CPEC stop working against it and become a part of it."

The outgoing army chief paid tribute to those who had lost their lives for the nation and made sacrifices in the war against terrorism.

"We were able to change the face of history by fighting a war against terrorism," Gen Raheel said.





Former army chief Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani attends the ceremony. — DawnNews


"I have strong belief that the Pakistan Army will always deliver on the nation's expectations."

Minister for Defence Khawaja Asif, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz, Minister of State for Information Marryam Aurangzeb, Speaker National Assembly Ayaz Sadiq and PPP leader Abdul Qadir Patel were present at the ceremony, alongside former army chief Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani.

The outgoing army chief reviewed the guard of honour upon his arrival at the venue. Prior to the ceremony, Gen Raheel laid a wreath at the Yadgar-i-Shuhada.

*Who is Gen Javed Bajwa?*
Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, a career infantry officer belonging to the Baloch Regiment, was chosen as Pakistan's next Chief of Army Staff and Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) on Saturday. Gen Bajwa was promoted to the rank of four-star general.

Gen Bajwa was previously posted as the Inspector General for Training and Evaluation at the General Headquarters, the same post held by Gen Raheel Sharif before he took over as army chief.

Gen Bajwa was considered as a dark horse in the race for the army’s command and has now superseded Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain (chairman of Heavy Industries Taxila), Lt Gen Najibullah Khan (DG Joint Staff Headquarters), Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmed (Corps Commander Multan) and Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday (Corps Commander Bahawalpur).

The succession may not immediately bring about a major change in policies, but it could still have important implications for ties with India and Afghanistan, and domestically for the civil-military equation and the ongoing fight against terrorism.

The army chief is credited with having spent a considerable part of his military service in the Rawalpindi-based 10 Corps, which is responsible for guarding the Line of Control (LoC). However, his time at the 10 Corps was a period of relative quiet following the 2003 ceasefire accord.

This experience could prove invaluable as he takes command amidst serious escalation on the LoC, which saw some of the intense skirmishes since 2003.

On a personal level, Gen Bajwa is said to be witty, accessible, well-connected with the troops and not fond of the limelight.

He is the fourth officer from the infantry’s Baloch Regiment to become the army chief. Before him, Gen Yahya Khan, Gen Aslam Beg and Gen Kayani rose to that position.

*Gen Raheel's legacy*
Back in 2013 when Gen Ashfaq Kayani announced that he would not take an extension for a second time, Gen Raheel was not among the favourites in the race for army chief.

Even after he beat all the odds to become the chief, his detractors continued to doubt him saying he lacked intelligence and operations background.

But he did not allow those shortcomings to become a handicap and proved everyone wrong.

The high point in his tenure was the start of Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan against the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan in June 2014, something from which his predecessor shied away fearing blowback.

The operation is now in its last stages. He is also credited for action against militancy in Karachi and partially restoring calm in the city.

Gen Sharif has all along been supportive of the government, except for a statement at the corps commanders’ conference last November when he expressed reservations over civilian administration’s governance.

The comment presented the spectacle of a row between the civilian and military leadership. He has, nevertheless, maintained strong influence over the government’s foreign and national security policies.

The general garnered unprecedented popularity among the general public and on social media.

Earlier this year, mysterious banners calling on Gen Sharif to "take over" the government popped up in various cities across the country. Most recently, banners were spotted in Rawalpindi which urged him to contest the general elections in 2018. The army denied having any connection to the banners.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

The only hero we know, General Raheel Sharif. 

God like status among men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

SherDil007 said:


> Good Luck Gen. Raheel... we will miss you so bad
> Welcome Gen. Bajwa..... we wish u best of the Luck


I wish we miss him but not so bad i.e. new COAS perform at the same level or even better strategically.



Zarvan said:


> Guys any idea what is the height of General Qamar Javed Bajwa. He is big seriously big.


He seems to be taller than Gen. RS. But the CJCSC is really tall at 6'4".



Sheikh Rauf said:


> he is 6'4" mash'Allah.


no that's the height of gen Zubair Hayat...while Gen Qamar Javed is around 6'2" or 6'3"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa’s first comment:* Tensions with India along LoC to ease soon.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Gen Bajwa formally welcomed as COAS at GHQ*






Gen Bajwa assumed command as Pakistan's 16th army chief on Tuesday. PHOTO: PPI

General Qamar Javed Bajwa was formally welcomed as new chief of army staff at the general headquarters (GHQ), Rawalpindi on Wednesday, ISPR reported.

Gen Bajwa was presented a guard of honour by a smartly turned out contingent of the Pakistan Army. He also visited Yadagar-e-Shahuda upon his arrival at GHQ where he laid a floral wreath and offered a prayer.






Pakistan Army formally welcomes Gen Qamar Bajwa as new army...

On his first day in office, Gen Bajwa offered hope that the volatile situation along the Line of Control (LoC) will improve soon.

Tension between Pakistan and India has ratcheted up in recent months, leading to almost daily cross-LoC shelling. Dozens of people – mostly civilians – have been killed by unprovoked artillery and small arms fire by Indian border guards.

Soon after assuming charge as the 16th chief of army staff, Gen Qamar told journalists in an informal interaction that the situation ‘will be alright’ in the near future, according to the state-run APP news agency.

*Gen Bajwa assumes command as Pakistan’s 16th army chief*

His optimism was contrary to the grim situation on the ground where the two nuclear-armed neighbours in recent weeks not only exchanged fire but also hurled threats at each other.

Also, his statement was in contrast to the outgoing army chief General Raheel Sharif, who used his farewell address to warn India against any misadventure against Pakistan.

Unlike the outgoing army chief, Gen Qamar avoided using rhetoric in a move that apparently suggests that he may go for a fresh start and that his approach may be different. He is seen as an expert on Kashmir affairs and the LoC since he has spent considerable time of his professional career on these areas.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1249107/gen-bajwa-formally-welcomed-coas-ghq/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On his first visit to field formations after taking over command of Pakistan Army, General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and North Waziristan Agency on Tuesday, military’s media wing said.

According to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations, the army chief was given detailed briefing about the prevailing security situation in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Fata and Malakand Division.







"We will continue to move ahead of the gains already made so far," the army chief said. He also paid tribute to brave tribes, officers and men of army, FC, levies and police, and vowed that "no terrorists of any hue will ever be allowed to come back".

"Defence and security of Pakistan against external and internal threat will remain my ultimate objective as military chief," Gen Bajwa was quoted as saying.

He also stressed the need for expediting pace of new raising of FC wings to enhance an effective Pak-Afghan border management.

During his visit to North Waziristan, the army chief was briefed by local formation commander on security situation in the Agency, resettlement phase of IDPs and inspected reconstruction work on ground.

"The war against terrorism will continue with focused approach and it will be taken to its logical conclusion till total elimination of terrorism from our soil," said Gen Bajwa.


----------



## ghazi52

On his first visit to field formations, after taking over command of Pakistan Army, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and North Wazirastan Agency today. At Corps HQ, COAS was given detailed briefing about prevailing security situation in KPK, FATA and Malakand Division, ongoing stabilization and combing operations, progress of return of TDPs and continuing development works. Later COAS visited North Waziristan 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1326127287417874


----------



## ghazi52

*


ISLAMABAD:* Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that the war on terror will continue with focused approach in order to take the military operation to its logical conclusion.

...........................


----------



## MastanKhan

A few days ago a CLEVER pakistani asked---why do we blame individual prime minsters for our miseries---for you guy---if you had read something worthwhile in your life---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avijit

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Army Staff
> 
> 
> Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was commissioned in 16 Baloch Regiment on 24 October 1980. He is graduate of Canadian Forces Command and Staff College, (Toronto) Canada, Naval Post Graduate University, Monteray( California) USA, National Defence Univesity, Islamabd. He has been an instructor at School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta, Command and Staff College, Quetta and NDU. He has also been Brigade Major of an Infantry Brigade and Chief of Staff of Rawalpindi Corps. He has commanded 16 Baloch Regiment, an Infantry Brigade and has commanded Infantry Division in Northern Areas ( Commander FCNA). He has also commanded Pakistan Contingent in Congo. He has commanded Rawalpindi Corps, and was presently serving Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ.


Its 16th Battalion, The Baloch Regiment, not 16 Baloch Regiment. A correct short form would be 16 BALOCH.

Wish him good luck! We need peace more than ever, hope both sides can show restraint.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tigerrock ali

ghazi52 said:


>


That right there is a real Fuked up thing to do on PM's part.



MastanKhan said:


> A few days ago a CLEVER pakistani asked---why do we blame individual prime minsters for our miseries---for you guy---if you had read something worthwhile in your life---
> 
> 
> View attachment 357194


Touche!!



Avijit said:


> Its 16th Battalion, The Baloch Regiment, not 16 Baloch Regiment. A correct short form would be 16 BALOCH.
> 
> Wish him good luck! We need peace more than ever, hope both sides can show restraint.


Yeah lets HOPE!


----------



## !eon

MastanKhan said:


> A few days ago a CLEVER pakistani asked---why do we blame individual prime minsters for our miseries---for you guy---if you had read something worthwhile in your life---



They will see in few coming months, but as usual, hardly anyone from CLEVER group would realize.


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI:* Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday spent his day visiting the X Corps Headquarters and the Line of Control’s (LoC) frontline troops.

He was briefed in detail about the prevailing situation at the LoC and Pakistan’s response to the recent Indian troops’ violations, the military’s media wing –Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) – said in a statement.

Bajwa directed the X Corps to keep the highest level of vigil at all times and appreciated them for their operational readiness and befitting response given to India’s unprovoked firing that violated the ceasefire agreement.

“Each violation of any kind must be responded with full force in the most effective manner,” said Bajwa.

The COAS said that the Indian aggressive aims to divert the international community’s attention from the atrocities being committed by New Delhi’s troops in occupied Kashmir.

He said that the core issue of Kashmir will have to be resolved between the two countries – in line with the United Nation (UN) resolution and aspirations of the people of Kashmir – for lasting peace in the region.

X Corps Commander Lieutenant General Malik Zafar Iqbal received the COAS at the Corps Headquarters and later accompanied him during his visit to the LoC.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army staff spent his day visiting Headquarters 10 Corps Rawalpindi and troops on forward locations on the Line of Control. He was briefed in detail about prevailing security situation at LOC in view of recent violations and escalation by Indian troops and own response. Appreciating troops for their operational readiness and befitting response given to unprovoked Indian firing in violation of cease fire agreement, COAS directed them to keep highest level of vigil at all times. Each violation of any kind must be responded with full force in the most effective manner. COAS said Indian aggressive posture solely aims to divert attention of the world from atrocities being committed by their troops in Indian occupied Kashmir. He said that core issue of Kashmir will have to be resolved between the two countries in the line with UN resolutions and aspirations of the people of Kashmir, for lasting peace in the region.
Lt Gen Malik Zafar Iqbal, Comd of 10 Corps received COAS Corps headquarter and later accompanied him during his visit to LoC.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1358556674163181


----------



## Mustang06

Best of luck to the chief!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Alpha BeeTee said:


> What's his age ?


57


----------



## Dani_Insafian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Alpha BeeTee said:


> What's his age ?



*General Qamar Bajwa fourth oldest Pak Army chief*







_43-year-old Ayub appointed on Jan 17, 1951, was the youngest and 57-year-old Raheel the oldest army chief of Pakistan_

LAHORE: Having assumed charge as the 16th Chief of Army Staff at the age of 56 years and a few days, General Qamar Javed Bajwa (born on November 1960), became the fourth oldest Army Chief of the country at the time of his elevation on Tuesday last, an exclusive statistical research undertaken by the Jang Group and Geo Television Network reveals.

The Ghakhar Mandi (Gujranwala district) born General Bajwa also shares his birth place with Pakistan's ninth president, Muhammad Rafiq Tarar (born on November 2, 1929), who had served the country as the head of state from January 20, 1998 to June 20, 2001.

The three oldest army chiefs ever to be appointed are:

General Raheel Sharif (born June 16, 1956), who was appointed in November 2013 at the age of 57 years, five months and 13 days, remains the oldest-ever General to serve as the country's army chief. The second-oldest was General Mirza Aslam Beg (born on August 2, 1931), who was made Chief of the Army Staff on August 17, 1988 at the age of 57 years and 15 days. He remained in office till August 1, 1992.

The third-oldest army chief was General Tikka Khan (July 7, 1915-March 28, 2002), who was elevated to spearhead the Pakistani military on March 3, 1972 at the age of 56 years and seven months. He occupied this office till March 1, 1976.

Youngest-ever Pakistani army chief in history:

Pakistan's first native commander-in-chief, Field Marshal General Muhammad Ayub Khan (born on May 14, 1907 —April 19, 1974), remains the youngest of all 15 army bosses to have headed the Pakistani military in over 70 years.

Ayub Khan was appointed to this post on January 17, 1951 at the age of only 43 years, eight months and three days.

Research also shows that Ayub Khan holds another record of sorts: Among all other army chiefs before or after him, Ayub had the shortest military service length of 30 years, 10 months and 24 days.

Ayub Khan started his military service on February 2, 1928, which thus means that he had managed to grab the highest and most powerful position after service tenure of just 22 years and 11 months on January 17, 1951 – yet another feather in his illustrious cap.

It goes without saying that had the first two Pakistan army commanders-in-chief, General Frank Messervy and General Douglas Gracey, completed their three-year tenures, Ayub Khan would not have been picked to lead the country's military at the age of only 43.

While General Sir Frank Walter Messervy was sent packing for defying the then Governor General Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah on February 10, 1948, just five months and 25 days after he was chosen by the British Empire to lead the Pakistani Army on August 15, 1947, General Douglas Gracey had retired just 25 days prior to the completion of his stipulated three-year tenure on January 16, 1951.

Gracey too was guilty of insubordinate behaviour toward Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, but he had somehow survived on his position due to the founder of Pakistan's death on Sept 11, 1948.

Another factor that played a pivotal role in Ayub’s early elevation was the accidental demise of Major General Muhammad Iftikhar Khan (January 10, 1907 – December 13, 1949), who was actually nominated ahead of Ayub Khan to become the first local commander-in-chief of the Pakistan Army.

According to the December 14, 1949 edition of a widely-subscribed Australian newspaper, the Sydney Morning Herald, Major General Iftikhar was senior to Ayub Khan, but he had perished in a Pakistan Airways Dakota plane crash near Karachi on Dec 13, 1949, before he could assume the post of commander-in-chief.

The 185-year old Australian newspaper, which had a daily circulation of 104,000 in February 2016, had revealed 67 years ago that those killed along General Iftikhar included a serving Brigadier, Sher Khan, and 24 other military officers.

General Iftikhar was flying from Lahore to Karachi to further proceed to Imperial Defence College Camberley (England) for a course, the newspaper further reported.

Here follows the list of other Pakistani army commanders and their ages when they had assumed command of the country's armed forces:

General Sir Frank Walter Messervy (born Dec 9, 1893 – February 2, 1974) was 53 years and nine months old when he assumed office on August 15, 1947 to serve till February 10, 1948.

General Sir Douglas David Gracey (Sept 3, 1894 – June 5, 1964) was 53 years and five months when he was appointed Pakistan's army chief by the British Empire on February 11, 1948 to serve till January 16, 1951.

General Muhammad Musa Khan (October 20, 1908 -- March 12, 1991), rose to the rank of the commander-in-chief of Pakistan armed forces on April 1, 1957, when he was 48 years and five months old. He held the office till Sept 17, 1966.

General Agha Muhammad Yahya Khan (Feb 4, 1917 -- Aug 10, 1980) became Chief of Army Staff on Sept 18, 1966 when he was 49 years and seven months old. He held the office till Dec 20, 1971.

General Gul Hassan (June 9, 1921 - October 10, 1999) was appointed commander-in-chief on January 22, 1972 at the age of 50 years and seven months. He called shots till March 3, 1972.

Gul Hassan had the shortest tenure as the commander-in-chief, having served for just two months and 11 days.

General Ziaul Haq (August 12, 1924 -- August 17, 1988) was appointed Chief of Army Staff on March 1, 1976 at the age of 51 years and six months.

Ziaul Haq had served on this key position for the longest period of 12 years, 5 months and 16 days.

General Asif Nawaz Janjua (January 3, 1937 -- January 8, 1993) was made Chief of Army Staff on June 11, 1991 at the age of 54 years and five months.

General Abdul Wahid Kakar (born March 20, 1937) was appointed Chief of Army Staff on January 12, 1993 at the age of 55 years and nine months. He had served till January 12, 1996.

General Jehangir Karamat (born February 20, 1941) was made Chief of the Army Staff on January 12, 1996 at the age of 54 years and 10 months. He held the office till October 6, 1998.

General Pervez Musharraf (born August 11, 1943) took over as the Chief of Army Staff on October 6, 1998 at the age of 55 years and one month. He served till November 28, 2007.

By the way, Musharraf has had the longest military career spread over 45 years, seven months and nine days.

General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani (born April 20, 1952) took over as the Chief of Army Staff on November 29, 2007 at the age of 55 years and nine months. He served till November 29, 2013.


----------



## ghazi52

General Zhao Zongqi Commander People Liberation Army, Western Theatre, People Republic of China visited GHQ today and called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff. General Zhao Zongqi congratulated Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on assumption of command of Pakistan Army. During the meeting matters related to regional security and professional interest were discussed. Visiting General lauded Pakistan Army’s achievements in fight against terrorism and continued efforts for regional peace and stability.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1362009597151222


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff(COAS)visited Quetta . Soon after his arrival at Quetta, COAS laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada to acknowledge the sacrifices of all martyrs who laid their lives for the motherland. Later, COAS visited headquarters Southern Command where he was briefed in detail about the operational preparedness of the Command, overall security situation in Balochistan and ongoing stabilization operations. 












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1363528166999365


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant General Sir John Lorimer, Commander Joint Operations United Kingdom, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of army staff (COAS) at GHQ .


----------



## ghazi52

COAS photographed with participating troops of both countries in Pak-China joint exercise warrior 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

ghazi52 said:


>



2 shot glasses on the table next to the pakistani flag interesting.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff spent his day at Corps Headquarters Peshawar today for an in depth briefing on current state of security operations and the way forward in FATA, KPK and Malakand Divisions. 










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1372005572818291

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1374381815914000





COAS arrived karachi on a day long visit. He commeneced day's proccedings by visiting Quaid's mausoleum. Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa laid floral wreath at the Mausoleum of Quaid-i-Azam to pay homage to father of the nation and also offered Fateha. He has now reached Corps HQ where he will be briefed in detail about op and security issues










*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS today visited Corps Headquarters and Rangers HQ Karachi. 
*
COAS was given detailed briefing about operational preparedness of the formation and security situation in Sindh particularly City of Karachi. Overall accomplishments of the op so far and way forward remained the focus of briefing. COAS commended Army, Rangers, Law Enforcement Agencies and Intelligence Agencies for noticeable improvement in the law and order situation. He said that Karachi is economic hub of the country and security in the metropolitan has direct bearing on overall business climate and economic activity of the entire country. COAS emphasised that all out efforts will be made to consolidate gains made so far during operation and indiscriminately eliminate remnants of terrorists with their sleeper cells. General Qamar Javed Bajwa particularly lauded support and sacrifices of people of Karachi in this journey towards peace. He said gains of ops will not be allowed to be reversed and the ops will continue till attainment of sustainable peace. He directed a focused and synergised effort of all mil and civ int agencies for optimum effects to pre-empt potential threats to peace of Kci. COAS said that Pakistan Army will render all necessary assistance to provincial government for capacity building and training of LEAs for long term effectiveness against organised crime and enduring peace for the City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General John Nicholson, Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa today. Matters of mutual interest including regional security issues and border management mechanism along Pakistan-Afghanistan border were discussed. General John Nicholson lauded the achievements of Pakistan army in fight against terrorism and continued efforts for peace and stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight
Gen Bikram Singh who went onto become Indian army chief salutes the immense professionalism exhibited by Pakistan army during deployment in the UN peacekeeping mission in Congo , alongside Gen Bikram is the towering figure of current Pakistan army chief and then Brigadier Qamar Javed Bajwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight
> Gen Bikram Singh who went onto become Indian army chief salutes the immense professionalism exhibited by Pakistan army during deployment in the UN peacekeeping mission in Congo , alongside Gen Bikram is the towering figure of current Pakistan army chief and then Brigadier Qamar Javed Bajwa.


Ah an excellent find bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight
> Gen Bikram Singh who went onto become Indian army chief salutes the immense professionalism exhibited by Pakistan army during deployment in the UN peacekeeping mission in Congo , alongside Gen Bikram is the towering figure of current Pakistan army chief and then Brigadier Qamar Javed Bajwa.


baboons picked a general who served under an Indian for a reason they want to turn us into Hasina,s Bangladesh


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight
> Gen Bikram Singh who went onto become Indian army chief salutes the immense professionalism exhibited by Pakistan army during deployment in the UN peacekeeping mission in Congo , alongside Gen Bikram is the towering figure of current Pakistan army chief and then Brigadier Qamar Javed Bajwa.



Sir

The Indian Army has fought Pakistan Army since past 70 years, they are supposed to know Pakistan Army better than every one else in the whole world....hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> baboons picked a general who served under an Indian for a reason they want to turn us into Hasina,s Bangladesh


I believe he was chosen due to his being apolitical.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Bajwa calls on Saudi king*





 






The defence minster assured the army chief that the kingdom would help maintain peace and stability in Pakistan. COAS said that Pakistan is committed to protect the Holy Mosques and the kingdom’s territorial integrity.

Later, Bajwa met with the Saudi Forces’ Chief of General Staff Gen Abdul Rehman bin Saleh Al Bunyan to discuss military relations, defence cooperation and regional security situation. Both leaders agreed to boost military cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS performing Umra on Monday, 19 December

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Salik

Reciting Ya Nabi Salam Alika Ya Rasool Salam Alika. Subhanallah


----------



## Green Arrow




----------



## ghazi52

COAS during his visit to ISPR


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa awarding COAS cane to outstanding recruit Ehsan Ali on passing out parade of Baloch recruits held at Quetta 








COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa addressing Southern Command officers during his visit to Quetta on monday


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS addressed officers of Rawalpindi Garrison here today at GHQ auditorium. COAS addresse focused on professional matters and security challenges. COAS acknowledged and appreciated the role and sacrifices of offrs as leaders in strengthening the institution particularly during operation ZeA. He shared his thoughts about prevailing security environment and challenges confronting Pakistan, Pakistan Armed Forces and way forward.
General Qamar Javed Bajwa pledged that Pakistan Army shall continue to perform its role towards national security.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1657609894536458


----------



## ghazi52

In a special ceremony held in the Awan-e-Sadar, the President conferred Nishan e Imtiaz (Military) onto COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Visit Attock












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1658386171125497


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS addressing a seminar at Khuzdar, Balochistan on Thursday.


----------



## ghazi52

198th Corps Commanders’ conference was held today at GHQ. COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa presided.
The forum took comprehensive review of security environment and operational preparedness of the Army. Forum expressed satisfaction on progress of Operation Zarb-e-Azb and its positive effects on Internal Security. COAS directed that Counter Terrorism operations to continue and already cleared areas be stabilized. He also directed to intensify efforts for return of TDPs.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1663208843976563


----------



## ghazi52

General John W. Nicholson, Commander Resolute Support Mission (RSM) and US Forces in Afghanistan visited Pakistan today. On reaching Pakistan the visiting General had a meeting with Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1662815857349195





....................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS visit Parachinar..............





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1668135233483924


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited elite Strike Corps at Multan Garrison today.


----------



## RedStar86

We should be proud of the country's army, great photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Look at the smiles on Jawan faces.


----------



## ghazi52

Ms Ina Lepel, German Ambassador to Pakistan met Chief of Army Staff(COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ .










General Umit DUNDAR, Deputy Chief of Turkish General Staff, Republic of Turkey, met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ .


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff visited 16 Baloch Regiment at Sialkot Cantt, where he was commissioned as 2/Lt. Both, the COAS and his father have commanded this Bn. COAS spent the day with serving and retired soldiers and war veterans of the battalion who felt proud to see their officer as COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief visited Lahore Garrison. On arrival, COAS laid ﬂoral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada.


----------



## ghazi52

During his visit to Punjab Rangers HQ Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of General Qamar Javed Bajwa COAS as a cadet in PMA
Standing on 5th number from right in last row.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Inaugurates Upgradation Project of Wah Brass Mill, POF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*199th Corps Commanders’ conference was held today at GHQ. *General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) chaired the conference.
The Forum reviewed security environment and challenges. The forum viewed continued unprovoked Cease Fire Violations by India along Line of Control / Working boundary as potential threat to regional stability. Forum also condemned recent terrorist incidents in Afghanistan and expressed solidarity with Afghan people and their Security Forces in defeating terrorism.
Forum expressed satisfaction on progress of counter terrorism / intelligence based operations. COAS directed that these operations to continue till achievement of desired end state.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1675117236119057


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> A rare photo of General Qamar Javed Bajwa COAS as a cadet in PMA
> Standing on 5th number from right in last row.


He must stand at round about 6ft, 4 inches.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa and US Secretary of Defence, Jim Mattis had a twenty minutes telephone conversation.* 

COAS congratulated the secretary on assumption of new responsibility and expressed the hope that his vast experience in the field will be of great value to the region. Secretary Mattis commended the sacrifices and resilience of the people and armed forces of Pakistan and appreciated the role Pakistan Army has played in battling the scourge of terrorism. Both reaffirmed the commitment towards the common goal of peace and stability in the region and discussed measures towards that end. Both also agreed on continued engagement at multiple levels.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

World Boxing Council (WBC) Silver Flyweight Champion Muhammad Waseem met COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at General Headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visits South Waziristan Agency.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1676684092629038


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Strategic Plans Division today. He was received by Director General Strategic Plans Division, Lieutenant General Mazher Jamil and was given detailed briefing regarding various facets of Pakistan’s Strategic Programme.


----------



## Sugarcane

ghazi52 said:


>



Security situation is on reverse gear. He is proving to be another Kyani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief in Lahore visits Injured and Family of Shaheen Ahmad Mobeen. 
Sacrifices will not go in vain, Terrorists of all hue and colour will be targetted. Important leads got by intelligence agencies last night.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies today. He met with troops and had interaction with tribal elders. He also met the kins of those who embraced shahadat during yesterday’s terrorist attack at Ghalanai and offered respects and condolences. 
He lauded LEAs at Mohmand, especially Levis for thwarting yesterday's suicide attack minimizing the loss of lives. He also appreciated troops for effectively responding to cross border attack from Afghanistan on Pakistani post last week.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1678523239111790


----------



## PATHAN786KING

go home bajwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

he lacks the attitude and personality of a leader. He is tremendously discredited in public for his lenient and lazy attitude . He cant cash on reputation of army build during Raheel Sharif era for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Compared to Raheel Sharif, he does not seem to have the leadership qualities his predecessor had. This series of bomb blasts in major cities will be his test. How he leads the troops and what actions he takes. 

For the peace to prevail, the so called elected government too has to take steps. So far it is in overdrive to hide its leaders exposed corruption.

He is in what local slang language called a 'dheela'. I think this was the reason the corrupt and thief PM of Pakistan chose him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

give the guy sometime

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mustafa1990

secretservice said:


> every Lt general is graduate of foreign colleges. not a big deal. I am happy and little sad at the same moment. Corps commander Multan was better choice in my view but it a was political decision. i hope new chief is going to live up to expectations of people and he will prove himself even better than Gen Raheel IA.


unless nawaz ganja murgi chore is leading country nothing is going to be fine kill this ganja nawaz things will be normal



mustafa1990 said:


> unless nawaz ganja murgi chore is leading country nothing is going to be fine kill this ganja nawaz things will be normal





airmarshal said:


> Compared to Raheel Sharif, he does not seem to have the leadership qualities his predecessor had. This series of bomb blasts in major cities will be his test. How he leads the troops and what actions he takes.
> 
> For the peace to prevail, the so called elected government too has to take steps. So far it is in overdrive to hide its leaders exposed corruption.
> 
> He is in what local slang language called a 'dheela'. I think this was the reason the corrupt and thief PM of Pakistan chose him.


listen he is specially choosen by nawaz sharief to save him from looting the country he also choosed rahil shareef because raheel shareef was know as someone who is not so much talented or famous as someone interfer others matter but once he took the post of leadership of pak army than it was something so different as he was known nawaz shareef was collapsed by seeing his leadership how he was poltical so active and in every matter he was involved it make nawaz invisible and general raheel took the path of modernization in social and military for pak



ghazi52 said:


> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies today. He met with troops and had interaction with tribal elders. He also met the kins of those who embraced shahadat during yesterday’s terrorist attack at Ghalanai and offered respects and condolences.
> He lauded LEAs at Mohmand, especially Levis for thwarting yesterday's suicide attack minimizing the loss of lives. He also appreciated troops for effectively responding to cross border attack from Afghanistan on Pakistani post last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1678523239111790


bajwa is just a shit as nawaz expacted in his tenure nawaz is poltically active and nawaz murgi chore is openly travelling around and selling the country he has already morgage 3 international airport if rahil shareef would be in power he cannot do this now u can decide what is bajwa upto during bajwa tenure nawaz shareef is openly ruining the country he is shitting like shit



mustafa1990 said:


> 3 international airport if rahil s


I M MISSING THE GREAT WARRIOR SIR RAHEEL SHAREEF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

i told many times.
banda badla ha danda woi ha.
this guys is just very talk less person.
doesn't mean he is not capable.
gen bajwa is product of pakistan army.
men at there best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1680925355538245






Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday directed troops to "respond effectively" to unprovoked ceasefire violations by India.

He issued the directive while addressing soldiers during a visit to the Line of Control (LoC) at the Mattewala and Munaawar sectors, read the statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations.

“At one hand, the ceasefire violations by Indian forces are an effort to divert world's attention from its atrocities against innocent Kashmiris, while on the other hand it is an attempt to dilute our response against terrorism and militancy,” Gen Bajwa was quoted as saying.







The targeting of civilians along the LoC is deliberate and highly reprehensible, he added.

Gen Bajwa said the army was fully aware of India’s "nefarious designs" and its support to terrorism in the region, specifically Pakistan.

“Indian spy Kulbhushan Yadev is one such evidence of these efforts and his case will be taken to the logical conclusion,” he asserted.

He said Pakistan Army will do its duty to protect the people of Pakistan and Azad Kashmir against all forms of Indian aggression.

“We will continue our solidarity with people of Indian Occupied Kashmir, who are struggling for their right of self-determination,” said Gen Bajwa.






LOC Visit. Army will protect people of Pak & AJ&K. Our solidarity with people of Indian Occupied Kashmir for right of self determination.

While appreciating the "operational readiness" of the troops, the army chief had said the soldiers of Pakistan Army are “known for their professional competence, motivation and selfless devotion for defence of our motherland”.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS chaired security meeting at Lhr. All Corps Comds Punjab Province, DG PR Punjab and intelligence heads attended. Important decisions taken. Being shared shortly.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1681294265501354


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief visits Siachin







RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited Siachin where he laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e- Shuhada of Gyari.

According to the statement issued by ISPR, the Army Chief said, “we owe our independence to sacrifices of our Shuhada. Nothing is nobler than laying one’s life in defence of the motherland.”






While talking to troops at Goma and Gilgit, General Bajwa said that we all are proud to be soldiers of Pakistan and defending it irrespective of terrain or weather difficulties. He said that despite facing internal security challenges, we are fully prepared for effective response to perpetual threat from the East.

Later, COAS interacted with notables of Gilgit Baltistan. COAS assured them that Army is extending full support to all initiatives aimed at ensuring the rights of GB as part of the federation.






Earlier, on arrival at Skardu, COAS was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza.
*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

When Rommel arrived in North Africa, he didnt sit quietly even when he was ordered to, he went on offensive straightaway with his under strength divisions. 

Rommel had many tactics and strategies under his belt but the best of those was that he never stopped pursuing his enemy and consolidating gains, even if it meant that has just a handful of troops, he will keep thrashing the enemy and keep the enemy on the run. He will never let the enemy escape and keep pressing the offensive. This is how he kept driving the British to and forth in Northern Africa.

Sometimes Rommel would lead the troops in battle himself and even his own Command HQ in field didnt know where Rommel was, he saved his own troops from slaughter by leading one his Panzer divisions himself and rescued his besieged troops.

Rommel hardly enjoyed numerical superiority in tanks, aircraft or men over the British, yet he was determined from day-1 to get to drive the British out of North Africa. His supplies would get drowned in the seas by British Navy yet he would not give up on his goals. 

There is much to learn from Rommel and apply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Signalian said:


> When Rommel arrived in North Africa, he didnt sit quietly even when he was ordered to, he went on offensive straightaway with his under strength divisions.
> 
> Rommel had many tactics and strategies under his belt but the best of those was that he never stopped pursuing his enemy and consolidating gains, even if it meant that has just a handful of troops, he will keep thrashing the enemy and keep the enemy on the run. He will never let the enemy escape and keep pressing the offensive. This is how he kept driving the British to and forth in Northern Africa.
> 
> Sometimes Rommel would lead the troops in battle himself and even his own Command HQ in field didnt know where Rommel was, he saved his own troops from slaughter by leading one his Panzer divisions himself and rescued his besieged troops.
> 
> Rommel hardly enjoyed numerical superiority in tanks, aircraft or men over the British, yet he was determined from day-1 to get to drive the British out of North Africa. His supplies would get drowned in the seas by British Navy yet he would not give up on his goals.
> 
> There is much to learn from Rommel and apply.


Also Bhai we could learn a lot from David Stirling and his daring SAS, who wreaked havoc on German airbases and logistics, they had an enormous impact on the war effort in North Africa.Kudos yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Signalian said:


> When Rommel arrived in North Africa, he didnt sit quietly even when he was ordered to, he went on offensive straightaway with his under strength divisions.
> 
> Rommel had many tactics and strategies under his belt but the best of those was that he never stopped pursuing his enemy and consolidating gains, even if it meant that has just a handful of troops, he will keep thrashing the enemy and keep the enemy on the run. He will never let the enemy escape and keep pressing the offensive. This is how he kept driving the British to and forth in Northern Africa.
> 
> Sometimes Rommel would lead the troops in battle himself and even his own Command HQ in field didnt know where Rommel was, he saved his own troops from slaughter by leading one his Panzer divisions himself and rescued his besieged troops.
> 
> Rommel hardly enjoyed numerical superiority in tanks, aircraft or men over the British, yet he was determined from day-1 to get to drive the British out of North Africa. His supplies would get drowned in the seas by British Navy yet he would not give up on his goals.
> 
> There is much to learn from Rommel and apply.



Hi,

Thank you for the post---. That is the legacy of every successful general / commandeer---.

Be---Genghis Khan---Alexander---Ceasar---Bin Waleed---or any other---when they started---they did not stop---.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TMA

ali_raza said:


> give the guy sometime


Does Pakistan have time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

TMA said:


> Does Pakistan have time?


yes specially if we want to root out cancer from roots


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> Also Bhai we could learn a lot from David Stirling and his daring SAS, who wreaked havoc on German airbases and logistics, they had an enormous impact on the war effort in North Africa.Kudos yaar


SF are the most dangerous forces in any war, since their tactics and methods cannot be fully countered by the enemy. They can easily blend in urban areas with civilians and then conduct ambushes and raids finding weakly defended and vulnerable positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Signalian said:


> SF are the most dangerous forces in any war, since their tactics and methods cannot be fully countered by the enemy. They can easily blend in urban areas with civilians and then conduct ambushes and raids finding weakly defended and vulnerable positions.


It is what TTP is currently doing to us, I say give them a taste of their own medicine.Kudos Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> It is what TTP is currently doing to us, I say give them a taste of their own medicine.Kudos Signalian



I hope they have already started such operations !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> I hope they have already started such operations !


Indeed, I hope ISI and military Intel have the necessary assets in place in order for the SSG to carry out targeted assassination/strikes against these scum bags.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

welcome Sir,


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Multan Garrison today. COAS was given detailed briefing on operational preparedness of the Corps. COAS also witnessed training for troops to execute Population Census support plan. He appreciated the preparations and said that Population Census is an important national activity and Army shall extend full support for its smooth conduct. 
Later, COAS witnessed combat training exercise of troops at Muzaffargarh Field Firing Ranges. He complimented troops for displaying excellent training standards for conduct of both conventional and sub conventional operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Qatar met Prime Minister of Qatar, Sheikh Abdullah bin Nasser bin Khalifa Al Thani, Commander Qatar Emiri Land Forces, Major General Muhammed Ali Ghanim Al Ghanim and Commander Qatar Emiri Guard,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Qatar met with Emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani. Matters related to regional security and defence cooperation were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Qatar met with Emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani. Matters related to regional security and defence cooperation were discussed.


Look at pic it's an honour for Bajwa to sit beside with Amir Qatar never seen like that .


----------



## ghazi52

200th Corps Commanders’ conference was held at GHQ. Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa presided.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi met COAS. Pak peace/sports loving country. Cricket Pak's most favourite sport,unites nation. Conveyed thanks for foreign players.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1689018591395588


----------



## ghazi52

A two days Pak-UK Seminar on’Sharing Experiences in Stabilization and Peace Efforts’ being organized at NDU Islamabad. Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, was the Chief Guest on opening session. 
The event is second in on ongoing consultative process between security practitioners of the two countries. UK delegation is being led by Lieutenant General Patrick Sanders.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1689956901301757


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa arrived in China for 3 days official visit. The visit includes his interactions with Chinese’ senior political and military leadership. 
Today COAS held meetings at Beijing with Mr. Zhang Gaoli Executive Vice Premier, General Fan Changlong Vice Chairman Central Military Commission, General Fang Funghui, Chief of Joint Services Department and General Li Zuocheng Commander People’s Liberation Army (PLA).


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff ( COAS ) General Qamar Javed Bajwa met Chinese Foreign Minister Mr Wang Yi at Chinese Foreign Office Beijing.


----------



## ghazi52

parents of Shaheed Capt Junaid who embraced shahadat at Swabi."Our martyrs are our heroes,their sacrifices shall not go waste"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COAS thanks China,Turkey,KSA & CDF South Africa for participation. Pakistan is significant in comity of nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Qamar commends operational preparedness of troops along Pak-Afghan border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

General Qamar Javed Bajwa Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited family of Maj Mudassar Shaheed at Rawalpindi who sacrificed his life for Pakistan in Village Mirak, Kalaya Aurakzai Agency on 22 March 2017. Parents and widow of Shaheed expressed their pride for being family of the Shaheed - e - Watan. COAS hailed their patriotic emotions and said that no one can harm Pakistan which has such brave parents and families

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahawalpur Garrison. He was given detailed briefing on operational preparedness, ongoing Internal Security operations and other aspects of Corps functioning.
COAS expressed his satisfaction on state of operational preparedness of the Corps for conventional war as well performance in ongoing Internal Security operations. He said that experience of war against terrorism has made our Army battle hardened which makes our soldiers better prepared for conventional war.
Addressing garrison officers, COAS apprised them about security environment and cardinals of operation Radd-ul-Fasaad (RuF). He said that RuF shall bring lasting peace and stability in our country. He praised exemplary performance of young officers and sacrifices rendered by them during the security operations. He said that young officers are his pride and nation also owes peace and stability to their patriotic devotion.
Addressing the soldiers, COAS acknowledged their role in ongoing security operations and said that they are the real strength of the Army. COAS apprised them about various welfare measures being undertaken at Army level for them and their families including health care, education and quality of life.
Later, COAS inaugurated Combined Military Hospital Institute of Medical Sciences (CIMS) at Bahawalpur. The institute will have first batch of 100 MBBS students this year while another 50 BDS students will be added next year onwards. COAS said that Army is significantly contributing to nation building and CIMS Bahawalpur is another addition in this regard.
Earlier, on arrival, COAS was received by Commander Bahawalpur Corps Lieutenant General Sher Afgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The installation ceremony of Colonel Commandant Azad Kashmir (AK) Regiment was held at AK Regimental Centre in Mansar Camp on Wednesday with Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa as the chief guest.

Gen Bajwa and the outgoing regiment commandant Lt Gen (retd) Ashfaq Nadeem pinned the badges of the rank on Lt Gen Hidayat ur Rehman to install him as the Colonel Commandant of the AK Regiment, read a statement issued by military’s media wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahawalpur Garrison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Army chief General Qamar Bajwa with foreign delegates participating in Pakistan Army Team Spirit Competition at Mangla on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited Line of control (LOC) in Kel Sector and forward post at Sharda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

1st Battalion Coldstream Guards provided a Guard of Honour for General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff for Pakistan today


----------



## ghazi52

COAS with CGS, Special Representative and UK higher Commissioner in Pakistan.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

COAS addressing International Institute for Strategic Studies, UK on Tuesday.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Army Census Support Centre (Army CSC) established at Headquarters Army Air Defence Command at Rwp.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1702173870080060

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very visible work by General Sahib , positive visits with UK delegations and with China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

201st Corps Commanders' Conference held at GHQ today. Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa presided. Forum reviewed national security environment and recent developments in the region. Forum reviewed progress of operation Radd-ul-Fasaad





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1703452606618853


----------



## ghazi52

Gen H. R McMaster, US NSA called on COAS at GHQ on 17 Apr 17. The visiting dignitary was briefed about Pakistan's war on terror and its contributions to regional and global stability. It was highlighted that distinguished feature of Pakistan's counter terrorism effort is focused against terrorists of all hue and colour. COAS said that while Pakistan itself is victim of state sponsored terrorism it strongly rejects allegations of employing proxies from its soil.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1705664219731025


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> Gen H. R McMaster, US NSA called on COAS at GHQ on 17 Apr 17. The visiting dignitary was briefed about Pakistan's war on terror and its contributions to regional and global stability. It was highlighted that distinguished feature of Pakistan's counter terrorism effort is focused against terrorists of all hue and colour. COAS said that while Pakistan itself is *victim of state sponsored terrorism* it strongly rejects allegations of employing proxies from its soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1705664219731025


Let's be honest gone are the days of a good bilateral relations with the yanks. The meeting doesn't seem to be have any positive vibe. All serious talks are done with establishment while PM is there for optics. Fact is for the very first time the establishment has portrayed that it is victim of state sponsor of terrorism. Which means it had a huge cache of evidence that would have quashed any argument these yanks could bring against Pakistan. yahdeves network and the icing on the cake when the Ahsanullah Ahsan was nabbed from afghanistan presented to the nation during Gen MCMaster's visit was a very strong message given to the guests!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1706193763011404






NUST students who won international Championship on Longevity Design held in California, USA on 30 March 2017 met Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today . 20 countries participated in the competition. The theme for participants was focus on improving the quality of life for individuals aging in their homes. 3 member NUST team, Awais Shafiq, Hooriya Anam and Arslan Javed was selected to top 9 teams from different universities across the world by a panel of judges of industries from Silicon Valley.


----------



## ghazi52

General Danilo Errico, Italian Chief of Army Staff met Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ today. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Green Arrow

Must be a Proud Couple with 2 army chiefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Gujranwala Garrison today.
COAS was given detailed briefing on operational preparedness of Gujranwala corps, progress on operation Radd-ul-Fasaad and Census. COAS also addressed officers of Gujranwala Garrison.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Readerdefence

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 393443
> 
> 
> Must be a Proud Couple with 2 army chiefs


who is this proud couple?


----------



## ghazi52

visit to the Gujranwala Garrison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/










Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent a day with troops deployed along Pak-Afghan border in Khyber Agency, Inter Services Public Relations said Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant General A.W.J.C De Silva Chief of Sri Lankan Army visited GHQ today. Upon arrival he laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. The visiting General called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa and was also briefed about Pakistan Army’s continuing campaign against terrorist and banned organisations. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Iran's Foreign Minister, Mr Javad Zarif Khonsari called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.


----------



## ghazi52

Hyderabad, 5 May 2017: COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Hyderabad Garrison. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Karachi Corps HQ. He was briefed on security situation in Karachi, progress of op Raddul Fasad and support to Census in Sindh Province. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops deployed along Line of Control in Nikial Sector.


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops deployed along Line of Control in Nikial Sector.


General asif ghafoor might get another star within a year before coas goes out


----------



## Green Arrow

Readerdefence said:


> General asif ghafoor might get another star within a year before coas goes out



Well it is very rear to see the DG ISPR getting promoted. Lt Gen. Asim Bajwa was an exception though but current DG ISPR is also an excellent and very capable solider. Met him many times and found him extremely pleasant personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*COAS Bajwa appreciates operational preparations of troops at LoC*
Last Updated On *14 May,2017* 12:08 am




Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Nakyal sector along LoC
RAWALPINDI (Dunya News) – Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops deployed along Line of Control (LoC) at the Nakyal sector.

Army Chief was briefed on situation by local commander. He appreciated high-state of operational readiness, effective response to Indian ceasefire violations and high morale of troops.

*Highlights of Gen Bajwa s visit to Nakial Sector along LoC:*
















While visiting parents of martyred Lieutenant Khawar at his home, Gen Bajwa hailed supreme sacrifice of the officer and his family for Pakistan. Lieutenant Khawar had embraced martyrdom during an operation at Bannu.






*PHOTO:* _COAS Bajwa praying Fateha for the martyred_

Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza accompanied the Army Chief during his visit to the LoC sector.

It must be mentioned that at least five Pakistani civilians, including two women, were _injured in unprovoked ceasefire violations_ by Indian troops along the Line of Control (LoC) today.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Readerdefence

Green Arrow said:


> Well it is very rear to see the DG ISPR getting promoted. Lt Gen. Asim Bajwa was an exception though but current DG ISPR is also an excellent and very capable solider. Met him many times and found him extremely pleasant personality.


Thx for your valuable input just by the way asking no comparison was it something
Extra then general ghafoor in case of asim bajwas promotion and after general asim transfer on that post was that created or was already there ?
Just a query in case of future promotion to a two star 
Thx


----------



## Green Arrow

Readerdefence said:


> Thx for your valuable input just by the way asking no comparison was it something
> Extra then general ghafoor in case of asim bajwas promotion and after general asim transfer on that post was that created or was already there ?
> Just a query in case of future promotion to a two star
> Thx


Normally DG ISPR will always be 2 star General and retires as Major General but this trend was set a side during General Raheel tenure. Major General Asif is very capable solider but will he get promoted or not, This we have to wait and watch.


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Mountaineer Lieutenant Colonel Doctor Abdul Jabbar Bhatti (Retired) at CMH Rawalpindi today. COAS congratulated him for his achievement as fourth Pakistani to summit the world's highest peak, Mount Everest. COAS appreciated his outstanding achievement as a great contribution to keep our green flag high. COAS expressed best wishes for his speedy recovery and health.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited SSG training area at Terbela to witness completion of eight weeks long Counter Terrorism Training of Nigerian Special Forces Battalion by Pak Army SSG team. The Nigerian contingent comprised of 440 trainees including 26 officers. COAS appreciated standard of training imparted and the results attained by the trainee contingent. COAS said that terrorism is a menace that requires a collective response. Pakistan Army has vast experience of CT operations as well as modern training facilities and we are happy to play a part in enabling CT response of multiple friendly countries. 
IGT&E Lt Gen Hidayat ur Rehman, Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lt Gen Nadeem Raza, GOC SSG and Acting Nigerian High Commissioner, Mr Salisu Murtala Isa were also present.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops along LOC in Muzaffarabad Sector. COAS was given detailed briefing by the local Commander regarding operational situation, Indian Cease Fire Violations and response by own troops.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Peshawar Corps Headquarters. He was given detailed briefing on situation along Pak-Afghan border, ongoing and future operations, progress on development works and return of TDPs. COAS appreciated improved security situation and measures for better border management including fencing. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff(COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa addressed participants of National Security and War Course at National Defence University Islamabad.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Roheena Murad

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Army Staff
> Evils can feel his terror
> 
> Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was commissioned in 16 Baloch Regiment on 24 October 1980. He is graduate of Canadian Forces Command and Staff College, (Toronto) Canada, Naval Post Graduate University, Monteray( California) USA, National Defence Univesity, Islamabd. He has been an instructor at School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta, Command and Staff College, Quetta and NDU. He has also been Brigade Major of an Infantry Brigade and Chief of Staff of Rawalpindi Corps. He has commanded 16 Baloch Regiment, an Infantry Brigade and has commanded Infantry Division in Northern Areas ( Commander FCNA). He has also commanded Pakistan Contingent in Congo. He has commanded Rawalpindi Corps, and was presently serving Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ.



Evils can feel his terror


----------



## ghazi52

COAS hosted dinner at Army House for cricket legends Sir Vivian Richards and Ian Chappell. Thanked them for visiting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

ghazi52 said:


> COAS hosted dinner at Army House for cricket legends Sir Vivian Richards and Ian Chappell. Thanked them for visiting Pakistan.


Now Imran Khan would say that COAS hosted phateechars and railoo kattas at the dinner.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS watching historic winning moments of cricket match.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited Turkish Land Force Headquarters where he was received by General Salih Zeki Çolak, Commander Turkish Land Forces and was presented guard of honour. At the Turkish Land Force Headquarters, COAS was briefed on the regional security situation as well as the Turkish Land Forces and their various undertakings in field of training, defence production and peace keeping operations. 
COAS was awarded the Legion of Merit in a simple and graceful ceremony in recognition of his services for promotion of Pakistan-Turkey defence ties.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa with Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yaldarim. PHOTO: ISPR


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

He looks so out of breath while shaking erdogans hand hehe


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited injured of Ahmad Pur East incident at Nishtar Hospital Multan. 

























COAS offered Eid Prayer with troops at LOC.Prayed for prosperity of Pakistan. Hailed morale of troops, devotion & operational preparedness.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Nice pictures.... Pakistan zindabad and Pakistan army zindabad....


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Foreign Minister, Mr. Wang Yi and his delegation called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) .


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Chinese Foreign Minister, Mr. Wang Yi and his delegation called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) .



Former DG ISPR in bottom picture  Truely was a dynamic character.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## The Fist




----------



## ghazi52

The COAS meets with tribal elders in Parachinar on Friday, June 30, 2017.

"Parachinar is part of Pakistan. Its every inch, every individual is as important as anyone else, COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation of US senate (Armed Services Committee) headed by Senator John McCain called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today. 







__ https://www.facebook.com/

















..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


> A delegation of US senate (Armed Services Committee) headed by Senator John McCain called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



So they are here to give us more Lollipops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Senator John McCain is a pro Pakistan . and pro Zardari...


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

bloody hypocrites


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Panuaqil Garrison today. COAS was briefed on operational preparedness and internal security matters. Interacting with officers and soldiers, 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today held reception for Pakistan cricket team and the management. Speaking at the occasion, COAS hailed their outstanding performance which brought much awaited jubilation for the entire nation. He asked them to stay humble, continue working hard and be upright as they are the ambassadors of Pakistan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Nasr Puts 'cold water' on 'cold start'!" COAS. COAS witnessed training launch of 'SSM Nasr' with enhanced range and manoeuvrability.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ronaldinho along with his fellow international football players including Ryan Giggs, Robert Pires, Nicolas Anelka, George Boating, David James and Luis Boa Morte met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today. 








__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

202nd Corps Commanders’ Conference chaired by COAS was held at GHQ today. The forum reviewed geo-strategic security environment with focus on evolving situation in Middle East/Afghanistan and its implications on Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

COAS address at CPEC seminar.


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Perry Calderwood, Canadian High Commissioner today called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Quetta Garrison today. He was given detailed briefing on security situation of the province at Headquarters Southern Command and Headquarters FC Baluchistan (North).





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) today. Detailed briefing was given on defence production of the industry including ongoing and future defence projects. 












__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen. Bajwa dines at local hotel without security protocol*






*ISLAMABAD: The Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa along with his family dined at a local hotel of Islamabad without any security protocol.*

The Army Chief arrived at a local restaurant with family without any protocol and security for dinner and had dinner there.

General Bajwa also met with the people in the restaurant.






The arrival of Army Chief without security protocol shows peace has restored in the country.

It is first time in the history of the country that any serving Army Chief arrives at a local hotel without protocol.


----------



## ghazi52

General John W. Nicholson, Commander Resolute Support Mission (RSM) and US Forces in Afghanistan called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore, Jul 25, 2017: General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) chaired security meeting at Headquarters Lahore Corps. Detailed update on Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad and yesterday's blast was given. Expressing his grief with victims and their families,











__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Armed Forces felicitate Chinese PLA on its 90th Founding Day.
Best wishes from COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS at Chinese PLA 90th Founding Day.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Special two days long *Baloch Regiment Conference* is being held at Baloch Regimental Center Abbotabad. In its opening session COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was presented the honour and ranks of *Colonel in Chief of Baloch Regiment.* 
COAS lauded the proud traditions and contribution of Baloch Regiment which is one of the most decorated regiments of Army due to sterling performance over the years.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Rajgal valley, Khyber Agency today. COAS was given detailed briefing on progress of Operation Khyber 4 in which forces have cleared over 90% of the objective area. COAS appreciated professionalism of the participating troops including support of PAF in skillful targeting of the terrorists' strongholds minimizing own casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

203rd Corps Commanders’ conference presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, chief of Army staff (COAS) was held at GHQ today.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Mohammad Bin Abdullah Al-Aysh, Deputy Defence Minister, KSA called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today. Matters of bilateral interest including the broader regional security situation were discussed in the meeting.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS pinning the badges of rank on the shoulders of Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza as Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment at Hyderabad today.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) and Begum COAS visited family of Major Ali Salman Shaheed today at Lahore who embraced Shahadat during an IBO at Timergara,





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) hosted Independence Day reception for retired officers and soldiers. The reception is a regular annual event on 14 August where serving and retired officers and soldiers celebrate the day together. COAS Congratulated all on independence day.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*'No better way to celebrate independence than by defending Pakistan': COAS*






COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visits troops stationed at the LoC. ─ Photo courtesy ISPR

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops deployed at Line of Control (LoC)


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Brigadier General Wojclech Granowshi, Commander Polish Land Forces, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ today. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

"Your success & progress in life depends on 3 things; Faith in Allah, serving ur parents & hard work. This trinity is key to success" COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

General Joseph L. Votel, Commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) along with his delegation met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The chiefs of our armed forces are becoming more beloved to the nation than filthy politicians. Their public stature is akin to US presidents and how they are greeted by the public


ghazi52 said:


> "Your success & progress in life depends on 3 things; Faith in Allah, serving ur parents & hard work. This trinity is key to success" COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Okara Cantt on the conclusion of 6th Army PACES (Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) Championship and distributed awards to the winners.


----------



## ghazi52

RIP... Nation salutes You. Doctor.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa had a meeting with US Ambassador David Hale on Wednesday.


----------



## ghazi52

A nine member Afghan media delegation visited GHQ and and interacted with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa . 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on President of Tajikistan


----------



## ghazi52

COAS on Eid Day with his soldiers at Rajgal on Pak-Afg Border. 
"Eid on duty for security of Pakistan & its people is best festivity for us. Pakistan is our passion & our life; our lives are for Pakistan. 'Nothing/ No One' is above country. IA together we'll make it best country", COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) spent second day of Eid at Turbat and Gwadar in Balochistan. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa called on the world to "do more" against terrorism at a tribute to the martyrs of the 1965 war on Pakistan's 52nd Defence Day at General Headquarters on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS interacted with families of Shuhada e Pak till late night at GHQ after ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

204th Corps Commanders’ Conference was held today at General Headquarters Rawalpindi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) chaired the conference.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

*Gen Bajwa discusses bilateral relations with UAE PM*
October 15, 2017

DUBAI: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Saturday met with Prime Minister of the United Arab Emirates and ruler of Dubai Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum.

During the meeting at the Zabeel Palace, General Bajwa and Sheikh Mohammed discussed a range of issues regarding bilateral ties of friendship and cooperation between the two countries, as well as the latest regional developments.

The Dubai ruler praised the constructive and effective role of the Pakistani community in the development and building of the UAE.

*https://arynews.tv/en/gen-bajwa-bilateral-relations-uae-dubai/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Line of Control (LOC) in Chirikot sector. PM AJK was also present.






__ https://www.facebook.com/





Mr David Hale, United States Ambassador to Pakistan visited GHQ today and called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa.


----------



## ghazi52

Iran visit.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Strike Corps at Mangla. COAS Witnessed ongoing training and addressed officers and troops. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US Central Command (CENTCOM) chief General Joseph L. Votel called on Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday.*


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


>




@Signalian check your anti Tank Force, Pakistani Panzerjäger equipped with Bakthar Shikan mounted on Landrover !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Signalian check your anti Tank Force, Pakistani Panzerjäger equipped with Bakthar Shikan mounted on Landrover !


yes mate, thats the light anti tank force PA has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Headquarters Rawalpindi Corps. COAS was given comprehensive briefing on prevalent situation along LOC / Line of Actual Contact (LAC) and operational preparedness of the formations. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

H.E Mr Kong Xuanyou, Assistant Foreign Minister and Special Envoy on Korean Peninsula Affairs of China and Mr Yao Jing, newly appointed Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Southern Command, Quetta in connection with execution of ‘Khush Hal Balochistan’ (KHB) initiative.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Pak-Afghan Border in Bajour Agency today. COAS was given detailed briefing regarding ongoing efforts to effectively check terrorist infiltration routes from across the border, progress on fencing, construction of new forts / posts along the border and development of new tracks to facilitate local public.
While interacting with troops, COAS appreciated their high morale and effective border security which resulted in denying maximum cross border attack attempts by terrorists.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Major Ishaq shaheed's daughter meeting COAS General Qamar Bajwa when he visited late Major's house for Fatiha.


----------



## Khafee

ghazi52 said:


> Major Ishaq *shaheed's daughter meeting COAS General Qamar Bajwa *when he visited late Major's house for Fatiha.


Toughest job in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General James Mattis, US Secretary of Defence called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today. 
Meeting was focused on regional security with particular emphasis on Afghanistan as well as other matters of mutual interest. COAS acknowledged history of US engagements with Pakistan especially the ongoing efforts for continuing the positivist for peace in the region. He said that Pakistan has done much more than its due share .


----------



## ghazi52

206th Corps Commanders' Conference was held at GHQ today chaired by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS).
COAS took the forum on board about his military diplomacy through his recent visits aboard and interaction with foreign dignitaries visiting Pakistan. Forum also discussed regional and internal security situation with specific reference to Afghanistan. The forum concluded to continue efforts towards internal enduring peace while contributing towards peace in Afghanistan and the region. Progress of Operation Radd ul Fasaad, enhanced security measures along Pak-Afghan border and recently initiated ‘Khushal Balochistan’ program aimed at stability of Balochistan through socio-economic development and security was also deliberated upon.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why is the army chief not appointment on basis of merit by the military itself. Why cant military itself choose its chief through succession and competency

Why does a petty politician get to pick how the affairs of the military are to be governed when he himself does not have anything to do with the military.

I think that the grievances that we see between civil and mil institutions can be addressed if we allow the military to govern it's own decisions. And a liasion is installed to act as a mediator between civ and mil e.g secretary of defence. 

Also the term of an army or other military chief should be extended to 5 years. So that they have time to form and implement policies. And allow those policies to take hold. If Raheel saab had 5 years we would have seen more results( whereas now results are still there but seemed to be not as strong as in his time).


----------



## ghazi52

A seminar on “Human Resource Development for the youth of Balochistan – Opportunities and Challenges” was held at Quetta today. Renowned speakers from academia/civil society, media and politicians addressed large number of audiences including youth from Balochistan. COAS was the key note speaker. 
In his address COAS mentioned that presently over 25,000 Baloch students are receiving quality education at various Army and FC-run schools / cadet colleges all over Pakistan. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta. COAS was briefed about training at the institution. COAS also took a round of the training facilities and met the officers and soldiers under going training. COAS commended quality of training being imparted to the officers which was evident from their performance especially in operations. He advised officers to continue excelling in profession with commitment to the cause and faith in Almighty Allah.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS' key note address in Seminar on “Human Resource Dev in Balochistan” at Quetta. Talks of challenges, opportunities & way forward.


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Mohammad Bin Abdullah Al-Aeysh, Deputy Defence Minister Kingdom of Saudi Arabia called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, today. 
Matters of regional security and enhanced bilateral defence cooperation were discussed. Deputy Defence Minister appreciated professional standing and performance of Pakistan Army.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) interacted with FATA delegations of Tribal elders and Youth Jirga at ISPR. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Army marksmanship Firing Ranges near Jhelum. He was chief guest at closing ceremony of 37th Pakistan Army Rifle Association (PARA) Central Meet, the mega shooting competition of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*COAS briefs senators on national security*






COAS Qamar Jawed Bajwa arrives at Parliament House ahead of briefing. 
Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Qamar Jawed Bajwa on Tuesday briefed the Senate Committee of the Whole House on national security during an extraordinary in-camera session presided over by Senate Chairman Raza Rabbani.

Speaking to the media after the briefing, Director General (DG) ISPR Asif Ghafoor said that the Director General of Military Operations (DGMO) Maj Gen Sahir Shamshad Mirza "talked about the geo-strategic environment from a security lens, informed the Senators about threats to national security, gave an update on the war on terror and future plan of action."

He said that the briefing went on for an hour and a half, followed by a "very candid, very free, very frank, very objective" question-answer session.

"When we are together, no one can defeat us," DG ISPR said.

However, he refrained from making a detailed comment on the briefing and said that a detailed press conference will be held in the next few days.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Lahore and witnessed the colorful concluding ceremony of Army Band Competition 2017 at Fortress Stadium Lahore. 
Bands of 15 Regimental Centres, 19 Infantry Battalions including buglers/ trumpeters from Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Rangers (Punjab) participated in the event. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahawalpur to witness winter collective training exercise of mechanised formation. Commander Bahawalpur corps Lieutenant General Sher Afgun briefed COAS about training of the Corps for assigned operational tasks.
COAS appreciated high standards of training and professional skills displayed by the formation. He said that while we are committed in War on Terror (WoT), we cannot be complacent about our preparations for response to conventional threat.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahawalpur to witness winter collective training exercise of mechanised formation. Commander Bahawalpur corps Lieutenant General Sher Afgun briefed COAS about training of the Corps for assigned operational tasks.
> COAS appreciated high standards of training and professional skills displayed by the formation. He said that while we are committed in War on Terror (WoT), we cannot be complacent about our preparations for response to conventional threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



PA has increased the number of tank regiments to 49 approx. and 1600+ used M113 APC's (or derivatives) have been acquired from US, Italy and Jordan in last 3 years.

A new mechanized division for 30 Corps is rumoured as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) Wah today. COAS was given detailed briefing on performance and growth of POF, research and development projects, future vision and strategy for implementation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

207th Corps Commanders' Conference was held at GHQ today presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Evolving geo-strategic environment and internal security situation reviewed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa,Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited North Waziristan Agency (NWA). COAS laid wreath at Shuhada monument Miran Shah. General Officer Commanding Miranshah gave detailed briefing about security situation, rehabilitation of TDPs and progress on socio-economic development projects in the Agency. COAS also visited newly constructed border forts and fencing along Pak-Afghan border. COAS appreciated efforts of the formation for speedy and quality work for border security measures.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa,Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited home of Muhammad Ali Khan at Gharh Khel, Karak. Mr Ali has 8 sons; three of them Lance Naik Khurshid FC KP, Naib Subedar Umer Daraz FC KP and Havaldar Sher Daraz Pak Army have laid their lives for motherland in various operations. Three are presently serving in FC KP and Pak Army while two live with them at home. Besides his own sons, his two nephews Sepoy Hazrat Ali and Sepoy Lal Marjan both Army Soldiers have alsosacrificed their lives for the country while four nephews are presently serving in Army. COAS paid rich tributes to the proud family for their great sacrifices and said that till the times we have such great parents and such brave sons no threat can deter Pakistan. COAS said that no amount of care can return the value of their patriotism and sacrifices which is leading us to a peaceful and stable Pakistan.
Muhammad Ali Khan and his family thanked COAS .






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Japan’s Foreign Minister, Mr Taro Kono called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ. The visiting dignitary was presented guard of honour and he laid floral wreath at Shuhada monument. The foreign minister was given briefing on Pakistan’s War on Terror and contributions towards regional peace. Japanese Foreign Minister appreciated and acknowledged Pakistan’s efforts towards regional peace and stability. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister of Pakistan, Mr Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Special Service Group (SSG) Headquarters at Cherat. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS reached Sri Lanka on a two days official visit on invitation from his counterpart. COAS held meetings with the Sri Lankan military leadership including the Chief of Def Staff, the Chiefs of all three services. COAS was given guards of honour in all three service HQs. COAS also visited the Command and Staff College Sri Lanka and interacted with faculty and staff. Sri Lankan leadership expressed their gratitude and appreciation for Pakistan's unequivocal moral and material support during Sri Lanka's successful war on terror.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control and Working Boundary in Khuiratta / Ratta Arayan sectors. Local commanders briefed COAS about Indian cease fire violations specifically targeting civil population across Line of Control / Working Boundary. 







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Bajwa visited CMH Sialkot to meet injured citizens due to recent Indian shelling.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - January 23, 2018
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated working of Army Institute of Military History (AIMH) today in a ceremony at the Army Auditorium, GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited LOC/WB. “Our commitment to abide by the ceasefire agreement of 2003 should never be misconstrued as response limitation. Indian aggression or any misadventure shall always get a most befitting response”, COAS.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Bajwa calls on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman









*RIYADH: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in Riyadh on Thursday.*

During the meeting, they discussed bilateral military relations as well as a number of issues of common interest and stressed the close ties between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.

Vice President of the Council of Ministers and Minister of Defense were also present on the occasion.


----------



## undercover JIX

ghazi52 said:


> Gen Bajwa calls on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIYADH: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in Riyadh on Thursday.*
> 
> During the meeting, they discussed bilateral military relations as well as a number of issues of common interest and stressed the close ties between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.
> 
> Vice President of the Council of Ministers and Minister of Defense were also present on the occasion.


Ghazi Sahib, can Saudi Arabia use its influence / relation with USA to advise them to behave?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959297650427228160


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS attends funeral prayers of Swat blast martyrs*








Funeral prayers of 11 Martyrs of Swat blast injuring at least 13 at an army camp in Swat Valley on Saturday.

According to a press release, Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Iqbal Zafar Jhagra, Commander Peshawar Corps and other senior civil and military officials were also present.

Later, the COAS visited CMH Peshawar to meet injured of the incident.

The attack was claimed by the Tehreek-e-Taliban, also known as the Pakistani Taliban, in a statement sent to the media.

“God willing Tehreek-e-Taliban has started the process of revenge attacks,” Taliban spokesman Mohammad Khurasani said in the statement. “Wait for more (attacks) to follow.”

Violence in Pakistan has declined in recent years following a series of military offensives along the northwestern border with Afghanistan, but militant groups are still able to carry out bloody attacks.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Qamar attends funeral prayers *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CCC at GHQ. “National interests shall be kept at premium while cooperating with all other stakeholders for regional peace and stability”, Commanders. 

https://twitter.com/officialdgispr/status/961188933345468417 …


----------



## ghazi52

General Mikhail Kostarakos, Chairman European Union Military Committee ⁠called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) attended Chiefs of Defence (CHOD) Conference held at Kabul today. Commander US CENTCOM, Commander Resolute Support Mission (RSM) and Army Chiefs of Afghanistan, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan also attended.


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) attended Chiefs of Defence (CHOD) Conference held at Kabul today. Commander US CENTCOM, Commander Resolute Support Mission (RSM) and Army Chiefs of Afghanistan, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan also attended.


Nicholson is still there? What a sore looser he is thought he is on vocations with family somewhere in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, February 15, 2018: 

Mr. Nawaf Saeed Al-Maliki, Ambassador ok Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, today at GHQ.


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


>



Bhai raddul fassad khatam karwado


----------



## newb3e

El Sidd said:


> Bhai raddul fassad khatam karwado


raddul Zardari shoro kab hoga?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

newb3e said:


> raddul Zardari shoro kab hoga?



Pehle ye to khatam hojae bhai....

Fassad kay lafz ka matlab hi badal diya....

Inko chaiye thode naam alag rakhen like operation hello kitty ya operation frozen.

Ye ese fassad shassad bol dete hain banda confuse hojata hai. Fassad ki jurr me paani dekar shaankhen kaant rahe hai.

I did not sign up for this. Khatam karo. Azaad kro kashmir or mujhe dono ko


----------



## ghazi52

17 FEB, 2018 

MUNICH – Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that only the state has the power to order Jihad.

Addressing Munich Security Conference on Saturday, he said that Pakistan has rendered innumerable sacrifices against terrorism.

“The Afghan soil is being used for terrorism in Pakistan,” he said.

The COAS will also have few sideline meetings with other participating international civilian and military leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) presented Academic Excellence Awards to the students of Army Public Schools and College System (APSACS) who distinguished themselves in SSC and HSSC Exams of Federal Board. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Brigadier General Hassan Shahsafi, Commander of the Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa today at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa Chief of Army Staff(COAS) interacted with Army Veterans at Karachi. COAS Will visit Karachi Corps HQ tomorrow for update on security situation.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa Chief of Army Staff(COAS) interacted with Army Veterans at Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Karachi Corps HQ and Malir Garrison. At Corps HQ COAS was given update on security situation of the Province especially Karachi and operational preparedness of the Corps. COAS hailed performance of Pakistan Rangers Sindh in maintaining improved security in the metropolitan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar,* March 4, 2018... General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) laid foundation stone of UAE and Swiss Govt supported Gwadar desalination plant at Gwadar. The project fulfills long awaited demand of locals which shall provide them 4.4 million gallons water per day with capacity to increase to 8.8 million gallons per day. The desalination plant will get completed in 6-8 months’ time ..





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

COAS stayed night at Turbat during his visit to Balochistan. Earlier,in the evening COAS interacted with local elders of Turbat at Headquarters FC Balochistan (South). CM Balochistan Abdul Qudoos Bazinjo, Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa and IGFC Balochistan (South) Major General Tariq Aman were also present. 
Later, COAS attended closing ceremony of Makran Festival. Large number of local residents attended the ceremony. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on the second day of his trip to Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*209th Corps Commanders' *Conference chaired by COAS held at GHQ . The forum discussed internal and external security environment and progress of ongoing operations including Khushal Balochistan program. Forum pledged to carry forward the achieved successes to enduring peace and stability in the country.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief laying the foundation stone for a new cadet college at Awaran, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 12 Mar 2018....Lieutenant General Lindile Yam, Chief of South African Army called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa today at GHQ.
Upon arrival the visiting dignitary was given guard of hounor who laid floral wreath at shuhda monument. South African Army chief was given briefing on Pakistan’ contributions towards regional peace.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Bajwa during the meeting said Pakistan and Saudi Arabia enjoy brotherly relations which are based on mutual trust

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Monday met with Imam-e-Kaaba Sheikh Saleh bin Muhammad Al Talib in Rawalpindi and discussed matters of mutual interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador Yao jing called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Javed Qamar Bajwa in Rawalpindi today.


----------



## ghazi52

PHOTO: ISPR

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa installed Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood as the new Colonel of the Frontier Force Regiment (FFR) during his visit to the FFR Centre in Abbottabad on Saturday, said the army’s media wing.

COAS and General (retd) Raheel Sharif pinned the badges of rank on Lt Gen Mahmood. A large number of serving and retired piffer officers also attended the ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi: March 16, 2018 

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa*, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and Khyber Agency today.
At Corps HQ, COAS was given detailed briefing on security situation in FATA / KP and progress on Op RuF, return of TDPs and development works. In Khyber Agency COAS saw progress on fencing along Pak-Afghan border. COAS interacted with troops and tribal elders. COAS hailed sacrifices for peace and their full support behind efforts of security forces. He assured them that ongoing consolidation efforts shall take the current gains towards enduring peace and stability. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi*: 14 March, 2018
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Bahawalpur Corps. COAS was given detailed briefing by the commander Bahawalpur corps on operational preparedness of the formation. 
COAS appreciated the Corps for keeping themselves well prepared for response against any threat on eastern border as per assigned tasks. He said that our commitments in sub conventional combat has not lowered our attention for response to conventional threat rather it has enhanced our confidence and made us battle hardened. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Oman’s defence minister acknowledges Pakistan's efforts in fight against terrorism and regional peace and stability. PHOTO: ISPR

Army chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa met Omani minister for defence and discussed matters of mutual interests.

“COAS, who is on an official visit to Oman, met Sayyid Badr bin Saud bin Harib Al-Busaidi,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Thursday.


----------



## ghazi52

People - Army bond: COAS at the Parade Venue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The leadership acknowledged Pakistan’s achievements in fight against terrorism. PHOTO: ISPR

Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa, who is on an official visit to Brunei Darussalam, met leadership of the country.



“COAS met sultan of Brunei, Haji Hassanal Bolkiah Muizzaddin Waddaulah,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Monday.

“Matters of mutual interest including bilateral defence cooperation and military to military ties between the two countries discussed,” the military’s media wing added.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

At Makeen COAS also met Father of NaqeebUllah Mehsud, condoled and offered fatiha. COAS said that Army shall support all efforts to let him get the justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

South Waziristan Agency, 5 Apr 2018: General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) inaugurated two mega projects in South Waziristan Agency (SWA). Projects include Agriculture Park at Wana and a Market at Makeen. Both these facilities are part of socio-economic uplift program for FATA. Projects have been executed by Pakistan Army Engineers in collaboration with the government. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of General Staff (CGS) UK Army, arrived on two days official visit to Pakistan.
Met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi,* 11 April 2018: 210th Corps Commanders' Conference was held at GHQ today chaired by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Forum reviewed evolving geo-strategic environment and security situation of the country. Progress of ongoing Operation Radd ul Fasaad and Kushal Balochistan program was also discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

*PMA *Kakul.....General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the chief guest on the occasion. COAS reviewed the parade and gave awards to distinguished cadets. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant General N.U.M.M.W Senanayake, Commander Sri Lankan Army called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa reached Russia on official visit. COAS met Colonel General Oleg Salyukov, Commander Russian Federation Ground Forces at Kremlin Palace. Upon arrival COAS was presented guard of honour who laid wreath at the Tomb of unknown soldier. National anthems of both countries were played.





__ https://www.facebook.com/













Gen Qamar meets Col-Gen Salyukov at Kremlin Palace after arriving in Moscow.


----------



## Solomon2

"In one of his recent addresses [link], *Gen Bajwa* had cautioned against what he described as ‘engineered protests’, warning that “no anti-state agenda would be allowed under the garb of those protests”. Such statements represent a* myopic* institutional view of the suffering of the population in conflict zones, and of human rights in other parts of the country...Undeniably, there have been extreme manifestations of such protests that cannot be condoned, but declaring any protest as anti-state will not help address the real issue, and can only boost the very forces said to be engaged in a ‘non-linear’ warfare against Pakistan...*Protest is a democratic right and protesters cannot be accused of being unpatriotic or of having foreign agents within their ranks*..."

- Zahid Hussain, _Dawn_, April 25, 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Abbasi, COAS visit Miramshah in North Waziristan*




PESHAWAR: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa made a joint visit to Miramshah in North Waziristan on Monday.

The military and civilian leaders of the country inaugurated new markets, bus terminals and the Ghulam Khan National Logistics Cell (NLC) terminal. Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra and Corps Commander Peshawar were also present during the trip.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Prime Minister Pakistan Mr. Shahid Khaqan Abbasi and Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Miran Shah and Ghulam Khan areas of North Waziristan Agency.


----------



## ghazi52

Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa during a meeting in Quetta on May 1, 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

H.E Mr Hamad Obaid Ibrahim Al Zaabi, UAE Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

COAS addressed the participants of Second National Security Workshop Balochistan organized by Southern Command in collaboration with Government of Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - May 08, 2018
No PR-166/2018-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff(COAS) inaugurated work on border fencing along the Balochistan portion of Pak- Afghan border at Panjpai. Chief Minister Balochistan Abdul Qadoos Bazinjo and interior minister Sarfraz Bugti were also present on the occasion. Interacting with the tribal leaders and locals at the occasion, COAS thanked them for their full support and cooperation in fencing as well as their participation in maintaining security situation.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Bajwa named 68th 'most powerful' person in the world by Forbes*

Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has been named among 'The World's Most Powerful People' by _Forbes_ magazine in its annual ranking for 2018.

The army chief has been ranked as the 68th most powerful person in the world on a list that includes 75 personalities.

Chinese President Xi Jinping has been named the world's most powerful person for 2018, while Russian President Vladimir Putin and US President Donald Trump have been ranked second and third, respectively.

"Although the president is his boss on paper, Pakistan's chief of army staff is de facto the most powerful person in the nuclear armed state," says_Forbes_ about Gen Bajwa.

"Javed Bajwa joins the world's most powerful at a time when the rift between India and Pakistan is improving, partly thanks to his efforts."

_Forbes_, a New York-based bi-weekly magazine, observed that Gen Bajwa has a "difficult task" on his hands of maintaining peace in Pakistan, where militant groups are present, "while managing a complex relationship with India".

"Two years into his tenure as the head of the world's sixth largest army, Bajwa has established himself as a mediator and proponent of democracy," the magazine wrote.

Gen Bajwa is one of 17 new entrants on the most powerful people list. Of these, Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman (MBS), the Kingdom's de facto leader, is the only one who has made it to the top 10.


----------



## ghazi52

76th Annual Formation Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ. COAS presided over the conference which was attended by all General Officers of Pakistan Army. The participants were briefed on evolving geo-strategic environment, threats to national security and the challenges. Forum discussed response in place and progress of ongoing operations.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheed Col Sohail Abid laid to rest with full military honour. “When a soldier sacrifices his life I lose part flesh of my body, that night is always difficult to pass. But we remain fully determined to sacrifice anything and everything for the defence of our motherland”, COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Rajendra Chhetri, Chief of Army Staff Nepalese Army called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ .





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

ghazi52 said:


> Shaheed Col Sohail Abid laid to rest with full military honour. “When a soldier sacrifices his life I lose part flesh of my body, that night is always difficult to pass. But we remain fully determined to sacrifice anything and everything for the defence of our motherland”, COAS.



May be Bajwa can feel the pain of past failed doctrines..


----------



## Readerdefence

Hi
RIP col sir
I was wondering that how come a intelligence col been ambushed while doing operation
Is it flaw of intelligence or plan not been fully operational to tackle this kind of insurgency
Must be some where something wrong which should been happen like this specially on your ho,e ground and with all the resources available
Alas Allah subhanahu Wa tala grant him jannaatul firdaus
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Zhang Youxia, Vice Chairman of Chinese Central Military Commission(CMC) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BHarwana

*Mohammed bin Zayed receives Chief of Pakistan Army*
ABU DHABI, 20th May, 2018 (WAM) -- His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, today received General Qamar Javed Bajwa, the Chief of the Pakistan army, currently visiting the country, to explore paths of reinforcing collaboration across the defence domain.

The meeting, which took place at the Presidential Palace, saw the two sides reviewing ways of advancing bilateral relations, and exchanging views on an array of regional and international issues of common concern.

H.H. Sheikh Mohamed and General Qamar reciprocated Ramadan greetings and bests wishes for their two peoples.

The meeting was attended by Lt. General Hamad Mohammed Thani Al Rumaithi, Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces, and Ali bin Hammad Al Shamsi, Deputy Secretary General of the Supreme Council for National Security.


http://wam.ae/en/details/1395302690267


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, DG ISI Lieutenant General Naveed Mukhtar in UAE. Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, received General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Pakistan Army Chief, in UAE on Sunday, to explore paths of reinforcing collaboration in the defence sector.

The meeting took place at the Presidential Palace.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-179/2018-ISPR

*Shinkiari,*....General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Junior Leaders Academy (JLA), Shinkiari today. COAS was given detailed briefing by the commandant. JLA is a premium Army institution which imparts training on basic professional skills and leadership traits to Junior Commissioned officers (JCOs) and Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs) of Pakistan Armed forces as well as from number of friendly foreign countries. On directions of COAS the Academy is being upgraded as “Centre of Excellence for the Junior Military Leadership” with enhanced capacity and facilities. COAS said that training of junior leaders is extremely important as in modern warfare they have a critical role to play. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 28 May 2018: Youth Jirga of erstwhile FATA met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

No PR-187/2018-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Quetta today.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Bossman

Readerdefence said:


> Hi
> RIP col sir
> I was wondering that how come a intelligence col been ambushed while doing operation
> Is it flaw of intelligence or plan not been fully operational to tackle this kind of insurgency
> Must be some where something wrong which should been happen like this specially on your ho,e ground and with all the resources available
> Alas Allah subhanahu Wa tala grant him jannaatul firdaus
> Thank you


How did you conclude he was ambushed. It might have been a straight forward fire fight. Officer in PA have a tradition of leading from the front and hence take higher casualties.


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Mark Binskin, Chief of Defence Forces (CDF) Australia called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Readerdefence

Bossman said:


> How did you conclude he was ambushed. It might have been a straight forward fire fight. Officer in PA have a tradition of leading from the front and hence take higher casualties.


Hi I didn’t conclude anything as if you have noticed he was from MI and I don’t want to 
Go in specific how and where he been hit I know him personally from his very early days 
So I’m not disrespectful or anything but it looks like intelligence gathering was not up to the 
Mark and I’m fully agreed with your sentence of leading from the front 
May Allah rest his soul and give him Janna 
Thank you


----------



## Bossman

Readerdefence said:


> Hi I didn’t conclude anything as if you have noticed he was from MI and I don’t want to
> Go in specific how and where he been hit I know him personally from his very early days
> So I’m not disrespectful or anything but it looks like intelligence gathering was not up to the
> Mark and I’m fully agreed with your sentence of leading from the front
> May Allah rest his soul and give him Janna
> Thank you


Go gather some intelligence in a war zone, put your life danger, then make a judgment or a statement, otherwise just educate yourself and learn.


----------



## Readerdefence

Bossman said:


> Go gather some intelligence in a war zone, put your life danger, then make a judgment or a statement, otherwise just educate yourself and learn.


Hi calm down my friend I didn’t wrote anything to offend you & im not making any judgements here or any statement I don’t mind if you can educate me on war zone & intelligence gathering 
Thank you


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa meets caretaker Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk. — Photo courtesy PM Office

Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa met interim Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk at his office, a statement from the PM Office said on Wednesday.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bill Gates telephones COAS General Bajwa*






RAWALPINDI: US billionaire and founder of Microsoft Bill Gates telephoned Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, according to Inter Services Public Relations.

The ISPR, media wing of the military, said Bill Gates acknowledged supporting efforts by Pakistan Army for successfully eradicating Polio from the country.

The Army Chief appreciated his efforts towards this noble cause and assured him continued full cooperation in best interest of Pakistan.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006418001313353728


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa reached back after visiting Kabul, Afghanistan. During the visit, COAS had exclusive one on one meeting with Afghanistan President Ashraf Ghani followed by delegations level discussions. COAS also had meetings with Chief Executive Abdullah Abdullah and Commander Resolute Support Mission(RSM) General John Nicholson.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited National Defence University today. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Eid day at Line of Control 
*
Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent Eid day with troops along Line of Control. COAS offered Eid Prayer and prayed for peace and prosperity of Pakistan. Talking to troops, COAS lauded their commitment, high morale and devotion for defence of the motherland. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) reached Poland on an official visit. During the visit COAS met Mr Mariusz Blaszczak, Minister of National Defence and Deputy Minister of National Defence.


----------



## ghazi52

*211th Corps Commanders’ Conference *on June 27, 2018. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief visits Zalam Kot Twin Tube Tunnel project in Swat*
*



*


ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Saturday was informed that the construction work of 1,300 meters long twin tube tunnel a part of Swat Express Motorway Project would be completed by December 2018.

General Bajwa visited the under construction “Zalam Kot Twin Tube Tunnel’ on Swat Express Way near Chakdara, stated the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The 1,300 meters long twin tube tunnel as part of Swat Motorway Project will be completed by December 2018 reducing the travel time between Islamabad-Chakdara from 4 hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes.

The project is being undertaken by FWO. The 81 Km long Swat Motorway forms part of trade corridor is being executed by FWO, the statement further added.

The COAS appreciated the quality work being under taken by FWO and acknowledged FWO’s contributions towards nation building with many feathers in their cap including KKH.

He said that the under construction project will help to bring socio-economic development in Pakistan which is key to the progress and prosperity of any country.

DG FWO and Corps Commander Peshawar were also present during the visit.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Quetta. Attended funeral prayer of shaheed Siraj Raisani, met his family and visited CMH Quetta to meet injured of Mastung blast victims. COAS expressed his deepest empathy with all bereaved families of the Mastung blast incident. Referring to Shaheed Siraj Raisani as ‘Soldier of Pakistan’ COAS said that we have lost a die-hard brave patriot Pakistani who shall be remembered for his commitment and contributions for Pakistan. COAS acknowledged sacrifices of three generations of Siraj Raisani’s family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Readerdefence said:


> Hi
> RIP col sir
> I was wondering that how come a intelligence col been ambushed while doing operation
> Is it flaw of intelligence or plan not been fully operational to tackle this kind of insurgency
> Must be some where something wrong which should been happen like this specially on your ho,e ground and with all the resources available
> Alas Allah subhanahu Wa tala grant him jannaatul firdaus
> Thank you



Hi,

If the Col. was leading---then there is a flaw in the structure---. 

Officers need to learn to manage and direct and see their orders carried out---.

A loss at the top is irreplacable---.

Pak military needs to teach its non com officers to take charge.

Pak military needs to teach its officers to give more responsibility to non comms---.

In the U S marines and E6-E7 makes more than a commissioned officer and incharge of doing more---

" Marine Corps Sergeant Major Pay Calculator. Starting pay for a Sergeant Major is*$5,052.60* per month, with raises for experience resulting in a maximum base pay of*$7,844.70* per month."

" A Major is a field officer in the United States Marine Corps at DoD paygrade O-4. A Major receives a monthly basic pay salary starting at *$4,603* per month, with raises up to $7,685 per month once they have served for over 40 years."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa meeting with mother who lost her 7 sons in #MastungBlast. Her courage is still intact and this is the strength of mothers of this holy land. May Allah bless shaheeds with highest rewards in Jannat and families with patience to bear these losses (AMEEN)


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Dr. Mohammad Bagheri, Chief of General Staff Iranian Armed Forces along with a high level delegation visited GHQ and called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS).


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## perennial student

our pakistani army consists of brave and patriotic soilders and our cheif of army and army soiders are very capable there is no point to be discussed it


----------



## ghazi52

COAS & his Mrs cast vote at Rwp.
“We are target of inimical forces working against Pak. We’ve come a long way in our comprehensive national effort to fail them. We are united & steadfast to defeat them, and ‘TODAY’ through our ‘VOTES’. Please come out & vote undeterred”, COAS.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

212th Corps Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Forum reviewed geo-strategic environment, regional peace and internal security situation of the country. COAS directed commanders to continue consolidating the gains of efforts against terrorism and militancy.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Inter Services Public Relations Directorate (ISPR) today. COAS addressed and interacted with youth during the ongoing annual internship programme at ISPR. COAS congratulated the students on successful completion of the internship program. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Colonel General Alexander V. Fomin, Deputy Minister of Defence of the Russian Federation visited Pakistan and called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Chinese People’s Armed Police Force General Wang Ning with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa — Photo courtesy: ISPR



Commander Chinese People’s Armed Police Force General Wang Ning on Monday called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) hosted Independence Day reception for retired officers and soldiers.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS hosted Independence Day Reception for Retired Officers and Soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Leader of the brave Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa (COAS) hosted a banquet dinner in the honour of leading Christian clergy in Pakistan. The dinner was attended, among others, by His Eminence Cardinal Joseph Coutts and Right Reverend Humphrey Sarfraz Peter.

Chief of Army Staff regarded the appointment of Cardinal Coutts as a great national honour and a milestone towards fostering national harmony and accord.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa was invited by Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman for a meeting proceeded by dinner, on Tuesday night.

As per the official statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the Army Chief was felicitated by the Crown Prince on his completion of Hajj.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Namaz e Janaza of 1965 war veteran Sepoy Maqbool, Sitara e Jurrat offered at Chaklala Garrison. COAS and large number of officers and soldiers attended the prayer and paid respect to the national hero. The deceased will be buried with full military honors at his native village Narian, Tarar Khal, Azad Kashmir later tonight.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Prime Minister Imran Khan is being briefed on defence, internal security and other professional matters at army headquarters, military spokesperson said in a statement Thursday.

Defence Minister Pervez Khattak, Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, Finance Minister Asad Umar, Information Minister Fawad Chauhdry and Minister of State for Interior Shehryar Khan Afridi are accompanying the PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

0.34: General is in love with IK


----------



## ghazi52

213th Corps Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Forum discussed evolving geo-strategic environment and progress of operation Radd ul Fasaad. Forum paid rich tribute to Martyrs of Pakistan on the eve of Defence and Martyrs Day 2018. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Mrs COAS Thursday visited family of Shaheed Police Sub Inspector Muhammad Abbas at his home, on Thursday.

T


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - September 07, 2018
No PR-269/2018-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) spent a day with families of Army Shahuadas & Ghazis at Army Auditorium GHQ Rawalpindi. Chief of Army Staff interacted with all of them one by one and got updated on their well being and problems. Chief of Army Staff gave on spot directions to assist them in resolving their problems. Talking to them, Chief of Army Staff said that Army and nation cannot thank them enough for the sacrifices rendered by them. Army shall continue to take care of the families of its shuhadas.

Families of shuhadas thanked COAS for their by institution as one family.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Dr. Awwad Bin Saleh Al Awwad, Information Minister of Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese delegation led by Chinese Foreign Minister Mr. Wang Yi called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). Matters related to regional security and bilateral cooperation were discussed.

Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Mr. Yao Jing was part of the delegation.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS handed over cheque of Rs. One billion (1005.919 M) as donation by Pakistan Army Personnel and its welfare organisations for Dam Fund.


----------



## ghazi52

Mevlut Cavusoglu, Foreign Minister of Turkey called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## Sucha Kuggu

ghazi52 said:


> Rawalpindi Corps,



is this called 111B


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters of People’s Liberation Army (PLA) and met PLA Chief Gen Han Weiguo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on General Zhang Youxia, Vice Chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC) today.


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on General Zhang Youxia, Vice Chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC) today.


Holding hands!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on Chinese President Xi Jinping on special invitation. Both discussed regional security environment, challenges and way forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa attended the funeral prayer of Shaheed soldiers, who embraced Shahadat in an operation in North Waziristan yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited North Waziristan District (NWD).
COAS was briefed on security situation, border management, progress of development works and rehabilitation of TDPs in the district. Expressing his satisfaction, COAS directed for continued focus on stability operations and socio-economic development so as to achieve enduring peace.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) delivered keynote address on “Security of Pakistan” in Three Day International Conference at Air University Islamabad on “Radicalization: Perceptions, Realities and Challenges of Campus Life”.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa and DG ISI Lt. General Naveed Mukhtar called on Prime Minister Imran Khan today to discuss matters pertaining to national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 01 October, 2018:

214th Corps Commanders Conference held at GHQ presided by COAS. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

H.E Mr. Ihsan Mustafa Yurdakul, Turkish Ambassador to Pakistan called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ, today.

During the meeting matters of mutual interest including regional security issues were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Second International PACES (Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) Competition.
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was chief guest at the opening ceremony held at Fortress stadium and attended by large number of spectators.







__ https://www.facebook.com/





Rawalpindi - October 09, 2018
No PR-309/2018-ISPR

Second International PACES *(Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) *Competition commenced at Lahore under arrangements of Pakistan Army. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was chief guest at the opening ceremony held at Fortress stadium and attended by large number of spectators. There are Sixteen Domestic Teams from Pakistan Army and *Seventeen International Teams *from eleven countries including Bahrain, China, Kuwait, Malaysia, Maldives, Nepal, Nigeria, Sri Lanka, South Africa, UAE and UK participating in the competition. Contingents from seven countries including Egypt, Italy, Myanmar, Russia, Tajikistan, Turkey and Uzbekistan are participating as observers.

Welcoming the participants of the competition, COAS highlighted the significance of physical fitness in undertaking the challenges and hardships associated with soldiering. He said that the competition demands a high level of combat skill to meet challenges of modern day warfare. However, the spirit of soldiering and multinational participation is equally if not more important. The competition will continue till 15 October.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Thorough Pro

BC bangalion ko kis nay bulia?



ghazi52 said:


> Second International PACES (Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) Competition.
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was chief guest at the opening ceremony held at Fortress stadium and attended by large number of spectators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawalpindi - October 09, 2018
> No PR-309/2018-ISPR
> 
> Second International PACES *(Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) *Competition commenced at Lahore under arrangements of Pakistan Army. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was chief guest at the opening ceremony held at Fortress stadium and attended by large number of spectators. There are Sixteen Domestic Teams from Pakistan Army and *Seventeen International Teams *from eleven countries including Bahrain, China, Kuwait, Malaysia, Maldives, Nepal, Nigeria, Sri Lanka, South Africa, UAE and UK participating in the competition. Contingents from seven countries including Egypt, Italy, Myanmar, Russia, Tajikistan, Turkey and Uzbekistan are participating as observers.
> 
> Welcoming the participants of the competition, COAS highlighted the significance of physical fitness in undertaking the challenges and hardships associated with soldiering. He said that the competition demands a high level of combat skill to meet challenges of modern day warfare. However, the spirit of soldiering and multinational participation is equally if not more important. The competition will continue till 15 October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

England visit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa (COAS) visited Italy and called on Italian Defence Minister, Chief of Italian Army and the Secretary General of Defence. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ambassador Paul Jones, US Charge’ d’ Affairs to Pakistan called on COAS at GHQ. Matters of mutual interest including regional security with particular reference to Afghanistan were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Colonel General Elchin Guliyev, Chief of State Border Service of the Republic of Azerbaijan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. 







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 25 October 2018:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited troops on Line of Control (LOC) at Sarpir and Pandu Sectors.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Saleh Mohammad Saleh Megren Al-Ameri, Commander of UAE Land Forces called on Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059339945800818688


----------



## ghazi52

CCC at GHQ. Geo-strat envmt & security situation of the country reviewed. Progress of ongoing operations, fencing along Pak-Afg Border, situation along Eastern Border including Indian ceasefire violations deliberately targeting innocent citizens were also discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS visits Army Service Corps Centre in Nowshera*









RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Army Service Corps Centre, Nowshera on Thursday.

Major General Mushtaq Ahmed Faisal was installed as the Colonel Commandant of the Army Service Corps during a ceremony attended by a large number of serving and retired officers.

A floral wreath was laid at the martyrs’ monument by the COAS.

Talking to officers of the services corps and the guests, the COAS appreciated contributions of the corps by providing logistics support both during peacetime and operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064855480181407745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064855600515989504


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) met with Pakistan Army team which won Gold Medal in “Exercise Cambrian Patrol” held in UK from 8-22 October 2018. A total of 100 teams participated in the competition. Pakistan Army was represented by 11 members team including 3 officers. COAS appreciated the team for their commendable performance.
This is the 6th time Pakistan Army has won Gold in the competition and 4th conservative time.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 21 November 2018:

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control (LOC)





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






*Multan, 23 November 2018:*
Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Multan Garrison. COAS witnessed training demonstration on combat readiness by an Armour Formation of the strike corps and underlined that an Army deters war through professional competence and readiness.


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Minister Pervaiz Khattak, KP Governor Shah Farman, Chief Minister Mehmood Khan, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Corps Commander Peshawar Lt Gen Shaheen Mazhar accompanied the prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited formation of Sialkot Corps during its winter collective training exercise. COAS witnessed final phase of the operational exercise by an Infantry Division.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

*A beautiful picture of COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa with his wife and kids.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COAS’ visit to training area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 12 December 2018:

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, (COAS) witnessed the ongoing Pak-China International Air Exercise Shaheen-VII at an operational air base of Pakistan Air Force.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 12 December 2018:
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited forward troops in Gadra Sector Sindh. COAS commended operational preparedness and high state of morale of the troops. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 17 December 2018:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) in Egypt on official visit. COAS called on General Mohamed Zaki, Commander in Chief of Egyptian Armed Forces and Minister of Defence & Military Production and Lieutenant General Mohamed Farid Hegazy, Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 18 December 2018: 

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Qatar. COAS attended the National Day Parade of Qatar. COAS congratulated Lieutenant General Staff (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al Ghanim, Chief of Staff of Qatar Armed Forces


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Zalmay Khalilzad called on COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 22 December 2018:

Passing out Parade of 110th Midshipmen and 19th Short Service Course held at Naval Academy, Karachi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the Chief Guest. Chief of Naval Staff (CNS), Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi, former Naval Chiefs, large number of serving / retired officers and families of passing out officers witnessed the parade. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 25 December 2018

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa joined Christian community at Christ Church, Rawalpindi to take part in Christmas Celebrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Mujahid Force Centre at Bhimber. COAS installed Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar as Colonel Commandant of Mujahid Force. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited formations of Bahawalpur Corps during their winter collective training. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*His Royal Highness Prince Fahad Bin Sultan Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Governor of Tabuk, KSA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. *




His Royal Highness Prince Fahad Bin Sultan Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Governor of Tabuk, KSA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest including regional security situation came under discussion.

Source:https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=5151


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) interacted with participants of 3rd National Security Workshop Balochistan at GHQ.*







General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) interacted with participants of 3rd National Security Workshop Balochistan at GHQ. The interaction is part of three weeks workshop being held at Quetta.
COAS said that our nation has given innumerable sacrifices for attainment of peace. Our internal and external challenges demand a comprehensive national response and Army, in coordination with other institutions of the state, is fully engaged in enabling that response. He reiterated that prosperity of Pakistan is linked with prosperity of Balochistan. Participants thanked COAS for opportunity of security workshop provided by the Army saying that they feel reinvigorated to play their part in national development.




Source:https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=5153


----------



## Abu Zarrar

US delegation headed by Zalmay Khalilzad, General Austin Scott Miller, Commander Resolute Support Mission met COAS at GHQ. Regional security environment and Afghan peace and reconciliation process was discussed.
*ISPR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

US delegation headed by H.E Mr Zalmay Khalilzad, General Austin Scott Miller, Commander Resolute Support Mission met COAS at GHQ.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






General Faiyad Bin Hamed Al Rowali, Chief of General Staff (CGS), Saudi Armed Forces, KSA met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at General Headquarters..


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Bajwa visits Pakistan cricket team's dressing room in South Africa.
.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi: Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that while safeguarding borders and carrying out operation Radd ul Fassad, concurrent focus is now to be on strategising and implementing comprehensive national response against machinations by hostile intelligence agencies/ inimical forces to undo the National gains for peace and stability.







Unmute
Current Time0:20
/
Duration Time0:24
Loaded: 0%
Progress: 0%




Settings





Unmute


----------



## ghazi52

IMCTC chief Raheel Sharif calls on COAS General Qamar Bajwa at GHQ in Rawalpindi on Monday. 

Army chief General Qamar Bajwa has appreciated the efforts of Islamic Military Counter Terrorism Coalition (IMCTC) towards regional peace and security.

The development came during a meeting between General (retd) Raheel Sharif, the chief of the Islamic military coalition, and General Qamar at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Monday, said the ISPR.


----------



## ghazi52

Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nur Khan Air Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MBS visited Pakistan in 2016 before he was elevated to crown prince


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman met Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Monday.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wang yang

Gald to know about him


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control. Reviewed state of preparedness. Lauded high morale of troops.
“Pakistan is a peace loving country but we will not be intimidated or coerced. Any aggression or misadventure shall be paid back in same coin”, COAS.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## fakesoul

Who's going to be the next COAS?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor*
4 hrs · · 


COAS visited troops along working boundary near Sialkot. Appreciated state of high morale and readiness. 
“There isn’t anything more sacred than defending the motherland. I take pride in leading an Army which is ever ready to perform this duty”, COAS.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Parliamentary leaders expressed their solidarity with the armed forces against Indian aggression during the in-camera briefing of the parliamentary leaders of both the houses of the parliament.

The parliamentary leaders of all the political parties in the Senate and National Assembly during an in-camera briefing in presence of the Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa paid tributes to armed forces’ for their services in defence of the motherland.

A press release issued by the National Assembly Secretariat said a special meeting of parliamentary leaders was convened at Parliament House to brief national leadership on the ongoing security situation. The parliamentarians were briefed by Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi and followed by DG ISPR Major General asif Ghafoor. COAS also interacted with the forum after the brief.

The forum unanimously expressed that they stand united against any aggression to Pakistan and will support the government and its institutions unconditionally. They also expressed hope that those who want peace and stability will prevail as war is not an option but a failure of policy. National leaders of all political parties offered their services for the cause of peace and progress.

In the end Senate chairman and National Assembly Speaker thanked the leadership for their unequivocal support at the moment of crisis.

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa gave the overall briefing on the matters related to national security, Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi and Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asif Ghafoor on the ongoing tense situation with India and response given to violation of Line of Control (LoC) by the Indian aircraft on Tuesday.

The parliamentary leaders praised response given by the jet fighters of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) by hitting down two Indian aircraft at LoC.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS had tel comm with Comd USCENTCOM, CDS UK, CDF Australia and Ambs of US, UK & China in Pak. Prevailing stand off between Pakistan & India & its impact on peace & stability in the region & beyond discussed. “Pak shall surely respond to any aggression in self defence”, COAS.

https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR


----------



## ghazi52

E Mr Kong Xuanyou, Vice Foreign Minister of China called on COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Prime Minister Imran Khan at PM Office. 
Security situation was discussed during the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52

*UK defence secretary praises Pakistan’s role for regional peace*

March 12, 2019





UK Defence Secretary Stephen Lovegrove in a meeting with army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa. PHOTO: ISPR

Stephen Lovegrove, permanent secretary at the ministry of defence in United Kingdom, called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Tuesday.

Matters of mutual interest including bilateral cooperation and overall regional security situation were discussed during the meeting, said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s positive role for regional peace and stability, the military’s media wing said.


----------



## ghazi52

.Chief of Army Staff Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief Minister Sindh Murad Shah, Governor Sindh Imran Ismail at National Stadium Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.




Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa arrives to attend the Pakistan Day parade in Islamabad on March 23, 2019. ─ AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR Press Release - 56/2019

Rawalpindi, 26 March 2019:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad today and addressed the participants of the 4th Pakistan-UK Stabilization Conference.
While interacting with participants, COAS focused on internal and external security situation of the country and his vision of an enduring peace within Pakistan and the region. COAS also highlighted prospects of Geo-political environment, security challenges and CPEC towards economic development of the region. COAS reiterated that Pakistan is focused and determined to achieve “a stable, peaceful & normalized Pakistan”.
Later on, Lieutenant General Patrick Sanders, Commander UK Field Army called on COAS at National Defence University. During the meeting, regional security issues and matters of professional interest were discussed.
Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Aamer Riaz, President National Defence University.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

.






The United Kingdom has appreciated Pakistan's efforts for peace and stability in the region.

The expression was made by Deputy National Security Advisor to UK Prime Minister Christian Turner at a meeting with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi today.

Both sides discussed matters of mutual interest, including bilateral security cooperation and overall regional situation.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, 28 March 2019

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Headquarters Southern Command Quetta today. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 2 April 2019: 220th Corps Commanders’ Conference presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held at GHQ today.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - A US delegation led by General Kenneth F McKenzie Jr, Incoming Commander US CENTCOM, called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi on Sunday.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander of Royal Brunei Armed Forces meets Gen Bajwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Great gesture...


----------



## BATMAN

Heart warming speech by General QJB.
He answered many questions, which we had in our heads.
This is what i call leadership not what our politicians represent by daily accusing, abusing and shifting all blame on predecessors.


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR PRESS RELEASE - 77/2019

Rawalpindi, 10 April, 2019:

Investiture ceremony held at General Headquarters Rawalpindi today. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) conferred military awards to Army personnel for acts of gallantry during operations.
Families of Shuhada / Ghazis also attended the ceremony. 35 officers were awarded SITARA-I-IMTIAZ (MILITARY), 36 officers / soldiers were awarded TAMGHA-E-BASALAT and 7 soldiers were awarded UNITED NATIONS (UN) Medal. Medals of Shuhada were received by their family members.
Paying rich tribute to Shaheeds and Ghazis, COAS said that we owe peace and stability to the selfless devotion and sacrifices of these officers and soldiers who are our real heroes. There is no noble cause than laying one's life for defence of motherland and the sacrifices of our martyrs won’t go waste , COAS said.
COAS lauded brave families of Shahuadas for supreme sacrifices they rendered for the country.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116302260039028737


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121010371240833025


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS installs Lt-Gen Abbasi as FF Regiment Col Commandant*









May 01, 2019

ISLAMABAD - Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday visited Frontier Force Regimental Centre, Abbottabad, said a statement issued by the ISPR.

The COAS installed Lieutenant General Aamir Abbasi as Colonel Commandant of FF Regiment.

Outgoing Colonel of FF Regiment Lieutenant General Ghayur Mahmood Awan, (Retd) and large number of serving and retired officers and soldiers attended the ceremony, according to the ISPR directorate.

Upon arrival, COAS laid floral wreath at martyrs’ monument. The COAS appreciated the contributions and sacrifices of FF Regiment for the defence of motherland during conventional as well as in war against terrorism.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 03 May, 2019: 221st Corps Commanders’ Conference held at GHQ presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS). 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa today (Tuesday) visited Central Ordnance Depot (COD) Rawalpindi.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127381296701935621


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR PRESS RELEASE – 101/2019

Dawatoi, North Waziristan, 18 May, 2019:

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Troops on forward posts along Pak-Afg Border at Dawatoi in NWTD. COAS was briefed about progress on border fencing, sanitisation operation, socio-economic development projects and rehabilitation of TDPs. This was the area where due to cross border terrorist attack from Afghanistan on fencing party had resulted into martyrdom of 3 Pak Army soldiers on May 1.
COAS appreciated high morale of troops and their contributions for bringing about stability in the area.
COAS said that while Pakistan continues to play its positive role towards success of Afghan reconciliation process and peace in the region, we also stay ready for any unforeseen eventuality. For this Pakistan is solidifying border through fencing, construction of new forts & posts and increase in strength of FC troops to effectively manage the border.
Similarly we continue to maintain required state of alertness and preparedness on our Eastern Border.






__ https://www.facebook.com/




“There are still challenges facing Pakistan but not as much as we have passed through in recent past. To continue the journey towards ultimate success we need to stay patient, determined and united”, COAS concluded.


----------



## ghazi52

According to ISPR, interacting troops on forward posts along Pak-Afghan Border at Dawatoi in NWTD today, he said for this, Pakistan is solidifying border through fencing, construction of new forts & posts and increase in strength of FC troops to effectively manage the border.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Ambassador calls on COAS General Bajwa*






RAWALPINDI: Ambassador of China to Pakistan, Yao Jing called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ) on Monday.

During the meeting matters of mutual interest including regional security situation were discussed, said a statement issued here by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the media wing of Pakistan Army.


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign Minister of Iran Dr Mohammad Javad Zarif called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ on Friday.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - May 29, 2019
No PR-108/2019-ISPR

Mr Hamdullah Mohib, National Security Advisor (NSA) of Afghanistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS).


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Bajwa spent Eid Ul Fitr with troops along the Line of Control (LoC). According to a tweet shared by DG ISPR, special prayers for the peace, progress and prosperity of the country were made. — Photo courtesy DG ISPR Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

As per the details, the doors of Holy Kaaba were specially opened for the COAS General Bajwa, and he was bestowed with the opportunity of going inside Holy Kaaba.






The TV reports stated that the COAS offered prayers for Pakistan's stability, prosperity and lasting peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LONDON: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Lord’s cricket ground on Sunday to watch the Pakistan cricket team playing against South Africa in their key World Cup match.

In london

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Secretary General for National Defence and Security of France Mrs Claire Landais called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi today (Tuesday).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153785710962364419

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

21 Gun salute


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Nice to see Pakistan flag and our Chief getting Guard of Honor at the tomb of the unknown soldier. 

Not many people/delegations get to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited US State Department and called on US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.








COAS met Senator Lindsay Graham & Gen Jack Keane, Retd. Regional security situation, Afg peace process & Pak-US bilateral relationship discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is blessed with dynamic and talented youth and future of Pakistan belongs to them: Army Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CCC on Kashmir situation at GHQ. Forum fully supported Government’s rejection of Indian actions regarding Kashmir. Pakistan never recognised the sham Indian efforts to legalise its occupation of Jammu & Kashmir


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Line of Control - August 12, 2019
No PR-149/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Line of Control in Bagh sector and spent Eid with troops.

Speaking on the occasion, Army Chief said that government has initiated multiple efforts to redress Kashmir crisis. Our resolve to solve the Kashmir dispute is as strong as desire for peace.

Pakistan Army is observing Eid solemnly in solidarity with Kashmiris under Indian occupation.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

We shall stand in the face of tyranny, regardless of the cost. Pakistan Army is fully alive to the sanctity of Jammu & Kashmir and will remain fully ready to perform its part in line with our national duty for Kashmir cause”, COAS on Independence & Kashmir Solidarity Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief Gen Bajwa tenure extended for another 3 years*
,August 19, 2019
,




Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was appointed as the chief of army staff in November 2016. — Reuters/File
Prime Minister Imran Khan has approved an extension in the tenure of Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa for another three years, a statement issued by the premier's office said on Monday. The announcement comes nearly three months before Gen Bajwa was due to retire.

"General Qamar Javed Bajwa is appointed Chief of Army Staff for another term of three years from the date of completion of current tenure," read the brief notification issued by the prime minister's office, seen by _Dawn.com_.





A copy of the notification issued by the PM Office. — DawnNewsTV


It added that "The decision has been taken in view of the regional security environment." The notification was personally signed by Prime Minister Imran.

Gen Bajwa was appointed as the chief of army staff by former prime minister Nawaz Sharif in November 2016.

Analysts talking to _DawnNewsTV_termed the development "positive" in view of the existing geopolitical situation, which has been defined by rising hostilities in Indian-occupied Kashmir and progress in the Afghan peace process, which stands at a critical stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - August 24, 2019
No PR-154/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited formation Headquarters at Gilgit. 
COAS laid floral wreath on Shuhada monument. 
Addressing formation officers and troops COAS appreciated their state of readiness and moral despite challenges of weather, terrain and the enemy at the highest battlefield of the world. COAS said that we are alive to threat from Eastern Border linked to ongoing situation in IOJ&K and fully prepared to thwart any misadventure or aggression.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Xu Qiliang, Vice Chairman Central Military Commission (CMC) visited GHQ with a high level delegation. Visiting dignitary had one on one meeting with COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa followed by delegation level talks.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Chairman of China's Central Military Commission General Xu Qiliang along with a high-level delegation called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ in Rawalpindi today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MastanKhan said:


>


Details...?


----------



## doorstar

Khafee said:


> Details...?


not much just one line
Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) 

Madiha Shakeel August 22, 2019
https://www.brecorder.com/2019/08/2...ajwa-visited-pakistan-ordnance-factories-pof/


----------



## TsAr

Khafee said:


> Details...?


Looks like a hybrid of what we already have....


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-157/2019-ISPR
Rawalpindi - August 29, 2019

COAS visited formations of Strike Corps. He was briefed on the state of operational preparedness. 
“Strike Corps has critical and decisive role in war. Your state of preparedness, training standards and high morale are very encouraging which enhance confidence”, Said COAS.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Friday visited the Head Quarters of Gujranwala Corps and was briefed about operational preparedness, according to Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited HQs Lahore Corps & Pakistan Rangers Punjab. Briefed on border situation & operational preparedness.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168848424021704704


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Pakistan Imran khan and Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Line of Control today on eve of Defence & Martyrs day also declared as day of solidarity with Kashmiris. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Bajwa and US Centcom Commander General McKenzie Jr lead delegation-level talks on September 9. PHOTO: ISPR


----------



## ghazi52

COAS, Military Advisor to Saudi Defence Minister discuss matters of mutual interest

September 12, 2019






Military Advisor to His Royal Highness Minister of Defence, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, Major General Talal Abdullah Al-Otaibi called on Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa at General Headquarters in Rawalpindi today (Thursday). 

According to Inter Services Public Relations, during the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security and measures to further enhance bilateral defence collaboration including Training Exchange Program were discussed. 

COAS affirmed Pakistan Army’s support towards capacity building of Royal Saudi Land Forces. 

Visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan Army's valuable contributions particularly towards regional peace and stability.

KSA Ambassador to Pakistan Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy was also present during the meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

http://newsfile.radio.gov.pk/20190912/5984672231568284432.mp4

Army Chief lauds role of Army Medical Corps in war against terrorism

September 12, 2019





Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has lauded the role of Army Medical Corps in saving valuable lives in the war against terrorism.

He was speaking during interaction with the commanding officers and soldiers of the Army Medical Corps at Army Medical Center Abbottabad today.

The Army Chief appreciated contributions and services of doctors and paramedic staff in providing quality healthcare to the Pakistan Army as well as common citizens.

The Chief of Army Staff installed Lieutenant General Khawar Rahman as Colonel Commandant of Army Medical Corps.

The Outgoing Colonel Commandant, Lieutenant General (retired) Zahid Hamid and serving and retired officers and soldiers of the Army Medical Corps were also present on the occasion.

Earlier on arrival, the Army Chief laid a floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered Fateha.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*We stand by Kashmiris, shall never disappoint them: COAS*

September 26, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2066016/1-stand-kashmiris-shall-never-disappoint-coas/






Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Bajwa reiterated on Thursday support to the Kashmiri cause saying “we stand with our Kashmiri brothers and sisters and shall never disappoint them.”

The statement was made during interaction with students and faculty of various educational institutions of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK), members of Youth Parliament Pakistan and members of Youth State Assembly of AJK at the ISPR headquarters in Rawalpindi, the military’s media wing said.

Addressing the AJK youth, the army chief said Kashmir was “part and parcel of our soul” having an emotional bond and not restricted to geography alone.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Miranshah and interacted with tribal elders from North and South Waziristan Districts.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commanders’ Conference presided by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held at GHQ today.
Forum reviewed geo strategic & national security environment and ongoing situation in IOJ&K.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese military supports Pakistan’s ‘principled, sane’ stance on Kashmir*

October 8, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/207484...rts-pakistans-principled-sane-stance-kashmir/






Army chief General Qamar Bajwa in China. PHOTO: ISPR

Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday held high-level meetings with senior members of China’s armed forces as they praised Pakistan’s “principled” and “sane” stance on Kashmir.






During the meeting, General Bajwa and China’s military leaders agreed “that continued unresolved Pak-India tensions will have serious implications for peace and stability in the region”.

“COAS apprised them that Pakistan looks forward to peace but that shall not be at the cost [of] any compromise on principles or honour and dignity of the nation,” added the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

General Bajwa’s met with People’s Liberation Army Commander Army General Han Weiguo and Vice Chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC) General Xu Qiliang at PLA HQ.


----------



## ghazi52

Omani Chief of Staff lauds Pak Army's fight against terrorism

October 15, 2019


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visits troops along LoC

October 16, 2019







Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that Kashmiris in Indian Occupied Kashmir are bravely facing Indian atrocities under continued siege.

According to ISPR, he was addressing the troops during his visit along Line of Control on Wednesday.

He said we will never leave the Kashmiri people alone and play our rightful role at whatever cost.

During the visit, the Army Chief was briefed on prevailing situation, Indian ceasefire violations deliberately targeting civilians and response by Pakistani Army.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS all praise for Baloch Regiment*






https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/our-staff-reporter
October 23, 2019

ABBOTTABAD - Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has praised the performance and contributions of the Baloch Regiment during peace, war as well as during internal security operations.

This he said during the Colonel Commandant installation Ceremony held at Baloch Regiment Centre in Abbottabad on Tuesday. Lieutenant General Azhar Abbass installed as new Colonel Commandant Baloch Regiment. Talking to serving and retired officers/soldiers of Baloch regiment, the Army Chief appreciated the performance and the contributions of the Baloch Regiment during peace, war as well as during internal security operations.

Earlier on arrival at Baloch Regiment Centre, the Army Chief laid floral wreath at Shuhada monument.


----------



## GriffinsRule

Windjammer said:


>


Hmm Bajwa in the center


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Gen sahb not in fatigues??


GriffinsRule said:


> Hmm Bajwa in the center


----------



## ghazi52

*Amid ‘Azadi March’, army urges ‘cohesion of stakeholders on key national issues’*

November 4, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/209340...s-armys-continued-support-state-institutions/





COAS says enhanced internal security, stability won't be allowed to reverse to suit any 
vested agenda at any cost. 

The top military commanders have put their full weight behind the state institutions and vowed that reversal of security gains would not be allowed at any cost.

The pledge was made at the 226th Corps Commanders’ Conference which met army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ, the military headquarters, on Monday.

According to ISPR, the military’s media wing, the army chief said Pakistan Army as an organ of the state will continue to support national institutions as and when asked in accordance with the Constitution.

“We have attained better internal security and stability through cohesive national efforts and sacrifices rendered by Pakistan’s armed forces, all national institutions and above all the nation,” he was quoted as saying at the meeting.

“We shall not let it reverse to suit any vested agenda at any cost,” he added.

The military’s assurance of support to the state institutions came at a time when JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman, along with all opposition parties, are encamped in the capital demanding resignation of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

The firebrand cleric, while addressing his supporters on Friday, called upon the “state institutions” to stay impartial and stop supporting the Imran-led government. He didn’t name any institution, though.

Reacting to the Maulana’s statement, Major General Asif Ghafoor had said that the Pakistani military was an impartial state institution, which always supported democratically elected governments in accordance with the Constitution. He also warned that nobody would be allowed to create chaos and instability in the country.

Monday’s corps commanders’ conference also reviewed geo-strategic and national security environment and discussed internal security, situation along the eastern border, Line of Control and Indian Occupied Jammu and Kashmir, said the military statement.

The military commanders expressed firm resolve to defend the country against full spectrum threat at the meeting.

“While Pakistan’s armed forces with support of national institutions and the nation are fully prepared and committed to thwart all threats including on the eastern border,” General Qamar said.

He added that the continued cohesion of all national stakeholders on key national issues is essential to defeat ‘inimical forces’.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191332153038004224


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Saudi Arabia Assistant Defence Minister Mohammed Bin Abdullah Al-Ayesh met with Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - November 11, 2019
No PR-190/2019-ISPR

Lieutenant General You Haitao, Deputy Commander of Chinese People’s Liberation Army called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest and Army-to-Army Staff Talks were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Notables of Raiwind Tablighi Ijtimaa met COAS. Army Chief offered Fateha for departed souls in tragic Tezgam train incident. Also prayed for early recovery of the injured.




..............................


----------



## ghazi52

COAS arrived Tehran, Iran on official visit. COAS met Major General Mohammad Hossein, Chief of Staff Iranian Armed Forces. Both discussed regional security environment, efforts for regional peace & stability and Pak-Iran Border Security Mechanism.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS met Secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council Admiral Ali Shamkhani and Army Chief Major General Abdul Rahim Mousavi.
Regional security environment and bilateral defence cooperation discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

Rouhani meets COAS in Tehran, appreciates successes of Pakistan Army against terrorism. PHOTO: ISPR


----------



## ghazi52

Risalpur - November 22, 2019
No PR-196/2019-ISPR

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Engineers Centre Risalpur today. Lieutenant General Moazzam Ejaz installed as colonel commandant Corps of Engineers. Outgoing Colonel Commandant Lieutenant General Javed Mahmood Bukhari (retired) large number of serving and retired officers, soldiers and families of shaheeds attended the event.
Speaking at the occasion COAS acknowledged role and performance of Corps of Engineers in operations, during natural calamities and for nation building projects.


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Hazza bin Khalil Muhammad Al-Shahwani, Commander Qatar Emiri Guard called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS & CAS visited PAF Base Mushaf. COAS was flown in an F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> COAS & CAS visited PAF Base Mushaf. COAS was flown in an F-16.


Guys more F16s are on the way campaign started


----------



## Sunny4pak

39th Pakistan Army Rifle Association Competition (PARA)


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Denis Valentinovich Manturov, Minister of Industry & Trade of Russian Federation called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
During the meeting matters of mutual interest were discussed. Both reiterated the desire to further enhance bilateral relations for peace & stability and economic prosperity of the region.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Chief in PAC, Kamra


----------



## ghazi52

Photo: ISPR

KAMRA: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa lauded the achievements of Pakistan Air Force on Thursday, stated Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asif Ghafoor.

According to the ISPR, visited Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra today.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205087792805679104


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Zalmay Khalilzad, US Special Rep for Afg Recon called on COAS at GHQ. US Amb in Pakistan Mr. Paul W Jones was also present. Regional security situation with particular reference to ongoing Afg recon process was discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

US Senator Lindsey Graham called on COAS. Regional security including Afghan Reconciliation Process was discussed. Visiting dignitary acknowledged Pakistan’s efforts towards regional peace and stability.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207284750458720256


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Boss with SSGs*


----------



## ghazi52

Army chief visits SSG headquarters, lauds contributions of its officers and soldiers for the country’s defence.


----------



## Sunny4pak

General Bajwa on Front line:


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief says no compromise over Kashmir during LoC visit*








Photo: ISPR

RAWALPINDI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Bajwa reiterated on Monday that there will be no compromise over Kashmir no matter the cost, according to Director General Inter-Services Public Relations Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor.

According to a tweet by DG ISPR, the army chief visited the Line of Control, where he also spoke to the troops deployed on duty. 

The COAS said that Pakistan’s quest for peace should not be mistaken as weakness.

“There will never be a compromise on Kashmir whatever the cost. We are capable & fully prepared to thwart any misadventure/aggression for defence of our motherland,” the army chief was quoted as saying by the DG ISPR.




DG ISPR

✔@OfficialDGISPR
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1209118182742659072

COAS visited LOC, CMH Mzd. “Our quest for peace must never be misconstrued as weakness. There will never be a compromise on Kashmir whatever the cost. We are capable & fully prepared to thwart any misadventure/aggression for defence of our motherland”, COAS.





7,222
9:26 AM - Dec 23, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

3,340 people are talking about this




He also visited the Combined Military Hospital, Muzaffarabad, where he met those injured in unprovoked Indian shelling from across the border.

On Dec 19, two civilians were martyred and two others were injured as India resorted to unprovoked shelling across the LoC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209118182742659072


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army is capable and fully prepared to thwart any aggression, says COAS. PHOTO: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa pays tribute to Quaid-e-Azam on 144th birth anniversary*






Photo: ISPR

KARACHI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Quaid's mausoleum on Wednesday to pay tribute to the founder of the nation on the occasion of his 144th birth anniversary.

The nation celebrated the 144th birth anniversary of Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah today with traditional zeal and respect, and renewed commitment to work hard for the progress and prosperity of the country.

The army chief visited Jinnah's mausoleum where he paid tribute to the vision of the Quaid-e-Azam for a separate homeland for Muslims.

“Quaid’s vision about creation of Pakistan based on the Two Nation theory is an even more acknowledged reality today. We can’t thank him enough for having got us Pakistan. Even in most difficult times, all Pakistanis including minorities have come together without compromise on respective identity. His vision will always guide the way for us to take Pakistan ahead following principles of Faith, Unity and Discipline," the ISPR quoted the army chief as saying.

Jinnah was born on December 25, 1876 in Karachi. A lawyer and a politician by profession, he served as the leader of All-India Muslim League from 1913 until Pakistan’s independence on August 14, 1947.

Following Pakistan’s independence, Jinnah held the position of the nation’s first governor general until his death on September 11, 1948. The day began with special prayers in mosques for the peace, progress and prosperity of the country.

A change of guards’ ceremony was also held at the mausoleum of Quaid-i-Azam in Karachi. A smartly turned out contingent of the Pakistan Military Academy took over the guard duty from Pakistan Air Force.


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Admiral David Johnston AO RAN, Vice Chief of Defence Forces, Australia called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## mingle

ahmedlatif said:


> Most senior General should be Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Yeh shahib koun hain???


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217083048514195458





DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR
·
38m

CCC. Geo strat, regional & national security envmt reviewed. IS, situation along bdrs, LOC and IOJ&K discussed. Forum reviewed evolving security situation in the Middle East with reference to US-Iran stand off and it’s implications on regional peace and stability.(1/2).








DG ISPR
@OfficialDGISPR

Statements of Indian mil ldrship against Pak are irresponsible rhetoric with implications on regional peace and stability. “We shall cont to play our resp & positive role for regional peace without compromising national security & def of motherland at whatever cost”, COAS.(2/2).


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220696882525212672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visits National Radio Telecommunication Corporation in Haripur.

"Army chief General Qamar Bajwa inaugurated on Friday state-of-the-art Electronic Warfare (EW) and Ground Surveillance Radar (GSR) testing laboratories in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the military said."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Zalmay Khalilzad on Friday held meetings with Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and expressed his gratitude for Pakistan's facilitation of the Afghan peace process.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225407810638372870


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan Army Chief Participated in the ceremony in Arlington National Cemetery Virginia with honor of armed forces in the tomb of the unknown soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


> Pakistan Army Chief Participated in the ceremony in Arlington National Cemetery Virginia with honor of armed forces in the tomb of the unknown soldier.


@Windjammer It's recent one??


----------



## ghazi52

No PR-24/2020-ISPR
Rawalpindi, 14 February 2020

General Hulusi Akar (Retired), Minister of National Defence of the Republic of Turkey called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security and measures to further enhance bilateral defence collaboration were discussed. COAS said that Pakistan values its unique relationship with Turkey and would always stand by our brothers.
The visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan's contributions for conflict prevention in the region and for standing by Turkey & pledged the same for Pakistan.


----------



## StormBreaker

No PR- 30/2020-ISPR
Rawalpindi, 20 February 2020

Indian Army Troops resorted to unprovoked ceasefire violation in Kayani Sector, Leepa Valley along LOC . Indian fire was responded effectively by Pakistan Army troops targeting Indian Army posts. During exchange of fire, Sepoy Imtiaz Ali, age 30 years, resident of village Pabbi District Nowshera, valiantly defending the motherland embraced shahadat.






Inna lillahi wa inna iliahi rajioon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa commanded the Pakistan Armed Forces-Africa Command, attached to the UN peacekeeping mission MONUSCO, in Congo in 2007. General Bajwa served in the Congo as a brigade commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prince Khalid bin Salman meets with Gen Bajwa, PM Imran; acknowledges Pakistan Army’s gains in war on terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Watching PSL 2020 in Pindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS paid glowing tribute on shahadat of brave heart Wing Commander Noman Akram in the line of duty. ”Laying one’s life is the ultimate sacrifice one can make for defence of the motherland. May his soul rest in peace. My thoughts and sincere prayers for the bereaved family.” COAS




9:44 AM · Mar 11, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS chairs 230th Corps Commanders’ Conference at GHQ; national, regional security situation also discussed. PHOTO: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR
No PR- 45/2020-ISPR
Lahore, March 15, 2020

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited family of Wing Commander Noman Akram Shaheed in Lahore today.
COAS prayed for the departed soul and offered Fateha.
" We owe improved peace & stability to supreme sacrifices rendered by our martyrs. Their sacrifices won’t go waste”. COAS








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said that Pakistan’s armed forces will never leave the people of Gilgit-Baltistan (G-B) alone in these challenging times.

“Pakistan Army is cognisant of the challenges facing the people of Gilgit-Baltistan. We are working closely with GB’s govt and civil administration to provide all possible support while additional resources are being arranged on war footing in conjunction with the federal government,” the army chief was quoted as saying by the chief military spokesperson.

“We will never leave the people of GB alone in these challenging times. Pakistanis will fight against COVID-19 as one,” Gen Qamar said.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS visited NCOC, received by Lt Gen Hamood Uz Zaman, Coordinator NCOC. COAS was briefed in detail about COVID-19 related multi sectoral situation, implementation of NCC decisions, projections about likely spread & support being extended to civil admn.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited forward troops along Line of Control (LOC). 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS says Pakistan Army to continue assisting institutions in battle against COVID-19*






KOHAT: Chief of the Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Pakistan Army would continue assisting the country's institutions in the battle against COVID-19 pandemic.







Later, the COAS visited the Combined Military Hospital (CMH) Hospital, Kohat, to inspect the COVID-19 facility. He instructed the army officers to "reach out to people particularly those affected by COVID-19 for bringing comfort in this hur of distress".

Earlier, Gen Bajwa had laid a floral wreath at the _Shuhada_ monument to pay homage to the martyrs who had laid their lives in the line of duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chinese ambassador Yao Jing meets COAS Bajwa. 
RAWALPINDI: Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa to discuss COVID-19 situation, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Gen Bajwa calls on PM Imran, discusses COVID-19 response*






Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa met with Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday to discuss a range of matters, including the national response to the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS condoles loss of lives in PIA plane crash: DG ISPR*
May 22, 2020




RAWALPINDI, May 22 (APP):Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa Friday condoled loss of precious lives in tragic PIA plane crash and shared grief of bereaved families in this difficult time.

Director General Inter Services Public Relations (DG ISPR) Major General Babar Iftikhar while quoting COAS in a tweet said the Army Chief directed provision of full assistance to civil administration in rescue and relief effort.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

IMO Bajwa don't seem like the leader PA deserves.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS visited Command & Staff College Quetta, today and addressed officers and faculty.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS reiterated that Army will make all possible resources available to help civil admin combat locust threat. He stressed effective control ops are essential for ensuring food security & mitigating negative eco impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TsAr

Ahmet Pasha said:


> IMO Bajwa don't seem like the leader PA deserves.


Noted....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR*

Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad, US Special Representative for Afghan Reconciliation called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS today. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, overall regional security situation including Afghan refugees issue / Afghan Reconciliation Process and Pakistan- Afghanistan border management were discussed. Both shared steps taken in this regard and agreed to continue working towards mutually agreed goals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Nadeem Raza, CJCSC, General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS, Admiral Zafar Mehmood Abbasi, CNS and Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, CAS visited HQ ISI.
Lieutenant General Faiz Hamid, DG ISI received the CJCSC and Services Chiefs at Directorate General ISI.


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commander‘s Conference was held today at GHQ. Forum was briefed on national and regional security situation. Forum expressed satisfaction on continued reduction in incidents of violence across the country, gradual positive effects of ongoing Afghan Peace Process along the Western Border and resolved to keep supporting the normalization process through national institutions.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Pakistani military’s top command on Wednesday resolved to “continue thwarting Indian designs, expose Indian targeting of innocent civilians in Kashmir and [their] open support to terrorist outfits”.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS visited Pak Navy War College today, laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada. COAS addressed participants of 49 Naval Staff Course & faculty members. While appreciating, COAS said that Naval War College is a prestigious institution of Pak Navy..


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad today and addressed the participants of the National Security and War Course.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Corps Headquarters in Peshawar today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI ( July 21, 2020) : The 233rd Corps Commanders’ Conference, presided by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday reviewed operational readiness and evolving threat spectrum in context of external and internal security of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

July 22, 2020

Sheikh Saoud bin Abdulrahman Al Thani, Ambassador of Qatar called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of Air Staff (CAS) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today. During the meeting matters of professional interest were discussed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa. — ISPR
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Tuesday that the country's defence preparation and operational readiness is to ensure peace within and peace without, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations.

The army will respond with "full might" if provoked, the army chief said during his visit to the Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) for the handing over ceremony of Tank Al Khalid-1 to Armoured Corps Regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Lahore and met with senior serving /retired military officers at Corps Headquarters Lahore.
COAS had an interactive session on wide ranging issues including professional matters, security situation in the region, measures to optimise dividends of peace and stability and also the challenges and opportunities. At the end the participants shared multifarious suggestions and thanked COAS for the candid discussion.
General Jehangir Karamat (Retired), General Ahsan Saleem Hyat (Retired), General Tariq Majid (Retired), General Rashad Mahmood (Retired) and General Raheel Sharif (Retired) were also present during the interaction.
Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Majid Ehsan, Commander Lahore Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

ISPR

Chief of Army Staff( COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa expresses grief on sad demise of His Excellency Mohammed bin Abdullah Al-Ayesh , Assistant Defence Minister KSA. Heartfelt condolences to the bereaved family and Saudi leadership.“May Allah Almighty bless the departed soul in eternal peace, Ameen.

Pakistan and Pakistan Army have lost a true friend who was a shining symbol of the exemplary brotherly relationship between the two countries. We stand with our Saudi brethren in committing ourselves to the ideals of fraternity and brotherhood that he always championed. COAS”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the headquarters of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) on Monday.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s army chief reaches KSA


----------



## ghazi52

US Ambassador Paul Jones calls on General Qamar on his farewell visit

August 19, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar visits troops busy in consolidation operations along Pak-Afghan border in North Waziristan


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1528269194050099


----------



## R Wing

ghazi52 said:


> RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the headquarters of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) on Monday.



Who are the men in uniform with him?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303680265550692353


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Gen Bajwa, US CENTCOM chief discuss Afghan peace, military cooperation *


United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) commander General Kenneth McKenzie Jr called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and the two discussed the Afghan peace process as well as military cooperation between the two countries, Inter-Services Public Relations said Friday.

Gen McKenzie and Gen Bajwa also discussed several pressing issues, including Kashmir, the geo-strategic environment, and regional security.

Afghanistan is set to move one step closer to the end of the 19-year-old war as the months' long-delayed peace talks between the Taliban and Afghan government negotiators will begin on Saturday in Qatar.

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo will travel to Doha for the opening of the US-backed negotiations.

The talks had originally been slated to start in March but were repeatedly pushed back amid disputes over a prisoner exchange that included the release of hundreds of battle-hardened Taliban fighters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304442716999372800

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

R Wing said:


> Who are the men in uniform with him?


DG ISI, DG MO and MS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305528770066108417

.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305931520838778882

.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR
*3h · 

A farewell dinner in the honour of H.E Mr Yao Jing, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan was hosted by General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.
During the interaction matters of mutual interest, regional security and enhanced bilateral cooperation came under discussion. COAS thanked Ambassador for his services and appreciated his contributions for fostering strong ties between the two countries and support towards defence/ security cooperation, handling of COVID Pandemic and stance on Kashmir.
Ambassador appreciated and acknowledged Pakistan's positive role in the region and pledged to play his role for further improvement in diplomatic cooperation between both countries.


----------



## ghazi52

VT-4 in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=372780437090733


----------



## ghazi52

*DG ISPR
*

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Skardu and Gilgit today. On arrival at Skardu, COAS was briefed on latest situation and operational preparedness of FCNA troops deployed along LOC.

Interacting with officers and men, COAS appreciated their high morale, operational readiness under challenging environment and harsh weather conditions . COAS emphasised to ensure highest levels of readiness for effectively responding to emerging threats.

Later, COAS visited Gilgit and inaugurated state of the art Software Technology Park , an initiative of Special Communication Organisation( SCO). The facility will help create environment for research and innovation in the fields of IT and defence communication by honing and harnessing the skills of our brilliant youth. It will serve as a trigger for development of cyber industry in the area.

Acknowledging efforts of SCO, COAS said that establishment of IT clusters in remote areas will have a great effect by encouraging innovation and digitisation .

Earlier, on arrival at Skardu, COAS was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas.


----------



## ghazi52

*isprofficial1
Verified*

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) and Begum COAS visited family of Colonel Mujeeb Ur Rehman (Shaheed) today at Islamabad who embraced Shahadat during an IBO in Tank. COAS offered Fatheha and prayed for departed soul.

“Sacrifices rendered by our officers and men shall never go waste. our fight against terrorism shall continue till achievement of enduring peace and stability” COAS.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Passing out parade held at PMA Kakul, Abbottabad.
142nd PMA Long Course, 32nd TGC 61st Integrated Course, 16th Lady Cadet Course and 1st Basic Military Training Course. Cadets from Palestine, Maldives, Qatar and SriLanka ..
COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was the chief guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## عقاب

What a unique beloved Pak Army
just check the profiles of these western groomed, western educated, western polished, western trained, western qualified generals with western psychology and western brains,
One is amazed.
Learning from every door except Medina

Why you dont merge yourself with the dust of Medina and Najaf?
O Mustafawi where is the living character of Mustafa in youself?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316769953891209218


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1580904565437058

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China lauds Pakistan Army’s efforts for regional peace*


The Frontier Post 
November 30, 2020


RAWALPINDI: Chinese Minister for National Defence General Wei Fenghe on Monday acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan Army’s sincere efforts for regional peace and provision of secure environment for China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

Minister of National Defence, China General Wei Fenghe met Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa here at General Headquarters (GHQ), said Director General Inter Services Public Relations Major General Babar Iftikhar in a tweet.

The COAS, he said thanked the dignitary for China’s unwavering support to Pakistan on all key issues at regional and international forums.
COAS said: “Pakistan Army greatly values our time-tested and brotherly relations with China. We have been standing together all along , and our relations will be no different in wake of future challenges.”
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, regional security and enhanced bilateral defence collaboration were discussed, he added.
Later on, the ISPR DG said a memorandum of understanding was also signed for enhancement of defence cooperation between both the Armies.

Earlier on arrival at GHQ, Minister of National Defence, laid a wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada.

A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Army presented the Guard of Honour to visiting dignitary, he added.

Also, Chinese Minister of National Defence General Wei Fenghe called on Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee General Nadeem Raza here at Joint Staff Headquarters.

Both the dignitaries discussed matters related to changing geostrategic environment and further strengthening of security and defence cooperation between the two countries, said an ISPR press release.

Both the sides reaffirmed their commitment to ‘Iron Brotherhood’ and ‘All-Weather’ friendship with continued efforts to forge deeper strategic ties for a shared future and security vision.
Earlier, upon arrival at Joint Staff Headquarters, a smartly turned out tri-services contingent presented ‘Guard of Honour’ to the visiting dignitary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=134265414885036

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS: ASF trainees to enhance standards of aviation security*


The Frontier Post
December 12, 2020



RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) Gen-eral Qamar Javed Bajwa Saturday said the training of Airport Security Force (ASF) trainees would en-hance the standards of the aviation security in Pakis-tan and lauded the participation of women in the force.

The COAS attended the 48th Basic Aviation Security Course Passing out Parade held at Airport Security Force Academy, 

Karachi where a large number of serving and retired officials and families of passing out trainees witnessed the parade, said an ISPR press release received here.
While addressing the participants of the ceremony, COAS expressed satisfaction with the training and performance of the ASF trainees. The COAS congratulated the trainees and their families and distributed prizes among the position holders.

Earlier on arrival, COAS was received by Director General Airport Security Force Major General Zafar-ul-Haq at the Academy.

Later, COAS visited He-adquarters of Pakistan Ran-gers Sindh, where he was received by Major General Omer Ahmed Bokhari.

During interaction, COAS appreciated the contributions of Sindh Rangers in maintaining peace and stability in Karachi and paid homage to their sacrifices. On arrival, COAS also laid wreath on Yadgar-e-Shuhuda.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa says Pakistan to continue playing positive role for Afghan peace*

The Frontier Post
December 14, 2020


ISLAMABAD: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has appreciated role of Resolute Support Mission for peace and stability in Afghanistan and assured that Pakistan will continue to play its positive role for peace and stability in the region.

According to ISPR, he was talking to US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad and Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan General Austin Scott Miller in Rawalpindi today.

Matters of mutual interest including overall regional security situation with particular reference to ongoing Afghan reconciliation process were discussed during the meeting.

Visiting dignitary appreciated Pakistan’s untiring efforts for facilitating the process towards the mutual objective of peace in the region.


----------



## xyx007

Pakistan is a sign of Allah. Whoever tries to desecrate it, Allah Almighty has destroyed it. And what is happening in Saudi + Arab countries is part of a divine move. The world knows that the Saudi Crown Prince and the Arab countries are brokering the United States, Israel, and India for their power. Pak Army Zindabad


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi Arabia reaffirms support to Pakistan ‘on all matters’*

Envoy Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy discusses bilateral relations with Gen Qamar at GHQ in Rawalpindi

December 15, 2020





PHOTO: ISPR


Saudi envoy Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy called on army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the military’s headquarters in Rawalpindi and discussed matters of mutual interest, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Tuesday.

During the meeting matters of regional security situation and bilateral defence relations between the two brotherly countries were also discussed, it added.

The Saudi ambassador reaffirmed the kingdom’s full support to Pakistan’s position on all matters, especially on regional issues, the communique said.

On Monday, Pakistan condemned the terrorist attacks on vessels and oil-related infrastructure in Saudi Arabia, reiterating its support to the kingdom against any threat to its territorial integrity.

“Pakistan strongly condemns today’s [Monday] terrorist attacks on oil transport vessels in Jeddah and Al-Shuqaiq, and on petroleum distribution station in Jizan in Saudi Arabia,” a statement issued by the Foreign Office said following the attack.


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> *Saudi Arabia reaffirms support to Pakistan ‘on all matters’*
> 
> Envoy Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy discusses bilateral relations with Gen Qamar at GHQ in Rawalpindi
> 
> December 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO: ISPR
> 
> 
> Saudi envoy Nawaf Saeed Al Malkiy called on army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the military’s headquarters in Rawalpindi and discussed matters of mutual interest, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> During the meeting matters of regional security situation and bilateral defence relations between the two brotherly countries were also discussed, it added.
> 
> The Saudi ambassador reaffirmed the kingdom’s full support to Pakistan’s position on all matters, especially on regional issues, the communique said.
> 
> On Monday, Pakistan condemned the terrorist attacks on vessels and oil-related infrastructure in Saudi Arabia, reiterating its support to the kingdom against any threat to its territorial integrity.
> 
> “Pakistan strongly condemns today’s [Monday] terrorist attacks on oil transport vessels in Jeddah and Al-Shuqaiq, and on petroleum distribution station in Jizan in Saudi Arabia,” a statement issued by the Foreign Office said following the attack.




So Bajwa went to SA to visit and was snubbed, and know he gives an audience to their ambassador?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339259928264007680


----------



## ARMalik

Only one question for Gen Bajwa - when will Pindi Boys stop interfering and stop releasing Corruption Kings such as Nawaz Sharif to go to London??


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339950605364850688


----------



## ghazi52

*H.E Mr Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.*




*Rawalpindi - December 21, 2020
No PR-248/2020-ISPR*

H.E Mr Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.
Matters of mutual interest, bilateral defence cooperation and regional security situation including CPEC were discussed during the meeting. Referring to recent visit of Chinese Defence Minister to Pakistan, COAS said that it will further strengthen our time-tested relations with our ‘Iron Brother’.
Visiting dignitary also appreciated Pakistan’s role for peace and stability in the region.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678057006207144


----------



## ghazi52

*Army will defend honour, dignity of its motherland at all costs: COAS*

The Frontier Post
December 22, 2020


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visiting forward troops deployed along the Line of Control (LoC) on Tuesday. PHOTO: ISPR


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS, ISI chief meet PM Imran: 'Defence of motherland will be ensured at all costs'*


Dawn.com
24 Dec 2020


 






PM Imran khan in a meeting with COAS Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and ISI chief Faiz Hameed. — PMO screengrab


The civilian, military and intelligence leadership on Thursday expressed the resolve to ensure the defence of the country with the support of the people "at all costs".

The resolution was expressed in a meeting between Prime Minister Imran Khan and Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, who called on the former in Islamabad today. Inter-Services Intelligence Director General Lt Gen Faiz Hameed was also present on the occasion.

During the meeting, professional matters pertaining to the Pakistan Army, and the external and internal security situation were discussed, according to the Prime Minister's Office.

The meeting expressed concern over "continuous human rights violation in Indian Illegally Occupied Jammu & Kashmir".


Ceasefire violations and "frequent provocative measures" by the Indian forces along the Line of Control also came under discussion.

"It was resolved that defence of the motherland will be ensured with the support of [the] entire nation at all cost," the PMO said on Twitter.

The meeting comes two days after Chief of Army Staff Gen Bajwa warned the Indian army that it would always get a befitting response to any “misadventure or aggression” from across the divide.

The note of caution by Gen Bajwa came during his visit to the army positions in unspecified snowbound forward areas along the LoC in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) on Tuesday.

It came after Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi revealed in the United Arab Emirates that the government had credible information that India was planning a 'surgical strike' against Pakistan to divert attention from its internal affairs and that it was trying to seek "tacit approval" for the move from its international partners.
Qureshi's presser was held the same day that the Indian army “deliberately” fired upon a UN vehicle carrying two military observers on a routine monitoring mission along the restive LoC.

On Sunday, Prime Minister Imran too informed the international community that India will be given a "befitting response" if it was reckless enough to carry out a "false-flag operation" against Pakistan.

"I want to again warn the world community, as India's internal problems mount, especially economic recession, growing farmers protests and mishandling of Covid-19, the Modi government will divert from the internal mess by conducting a false flag operation against Pakistan," the premier wrote on Twitter.


----------



## Omar Moazzam Batta

I heard that Saudi and other Arab countries are pressurizing Pakistan to accept Israel, although Pakistan want to continue the legacy of Quaid-e-Azam that Pakistan will not accept Israel till Palestine will not get freedom from them. The main purpose of asking that why Arab countries pushing Pakistan to accept Israel?


----------



## ghazi52

*Zalmay Khalilzad meets COAS General Bajwa*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
January 04, 2021


US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation Zalmay Khalilzad called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa and discussed issues of mutual interest and the region’s overall security situation.

According to ISPR, apart from security issues, the discussion over the matters of Afghan peace process and both countries’ roles in its progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346439452852367361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, Bahrain vows to keep working for better relations*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

January 08, 2021

On Friday, Pakistan and Bahrain pledged to keep working for better relations between the two brotherly countries, a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relation (ISPR) stated.

Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Bahrain on an official visit (on January 6) where he called on the Crown Prince, Deputy Supreme Commander and Prime Minister of the Kingdom of Bahrain Salman bin Hamad bin lsa Al Khalifa, Commander-In-Chief Bahrain Defence Forces Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al-Khalifa and Commander Bahrain National Guard Lieutenant General Sheikh Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa.

Matters of mutual interest, bilateral defence and security cooperation and regional security situation in the Middle East came under discussion during the meeting.

“Bahraini leadership restated their special relationship with Pakistan,” the ISPR added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1638062596404091

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Corps HQ Peshawar

COAS praised the sacrifices of local people for peace & their loyalty & support to Pak Armed Forces in war against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army chief 'briefed on situation along working boundary, operational readiness' in Sialkot garrison*







Pakistan Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa. The News/via Geo.tv/Files


*Pakistan Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa "briefed on situation along working boundary and operational readiness"*
*Gen Bajwa "also interacted with garrison officers and men" at Sialkot garrison*
*Lauds Sialkot garrison officers "for their high morale and indomitable spirit"*



RAWALPINDI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has been "briefed on situation along working boundary and operational readiness" during a visit to the Sialkot garrison, the military's media wing said in a statement issued Wednesday.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), COAS Gen Bajwa "also interacted with garrison officers and men. He appreciated their professionalism and devotion to defend motherland in the face of multiple threats".

Gen Bajwa "lauded them for their high morale and indomitable spirit", the ISPR added.
The COAS was received by Corps Commander, Lt Gen Asim Munir on arrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*In visit to ISI headquarters, COAS appreciates agency's 'tireless efforts for national security'*


Naveed Siddiqui
January 21, 2021

 






Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa in a meeting at the ISI headquarters. — Photo courtesy: ISPR



Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited the headquarters of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) where he lauded the agency's efforts for national security, the military's media wing said.
The chief of army staff, who was received by ISI Director General Lt Gen Faiz Hameed, was given a comprehensive briefing on the regional and national security situation during the visit.

Gen Bajwa "appreciated the tireless efforts of ISI for national security and expressed his satisfaction over professional preparedness" of the agency, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations.
In November, Prime Minister Imran Khan too had paid a visit to the ISI headquarters and lauded the efforts of the agency for national security.

Last month, the army and ISI chiefs had called on Prime Minister Imran. During the meeting, the civilian and military leadership had vowed to go all out for defending the country in case of any aggression.
The meeting had taken place in the backdrop of reports that India was planning a ‘surgical strike’ against Pakistan. This was also announced by Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi during his visit to the United Arab Emirates.

Tensions with India were renewed this month after the emergence of transcripts showing firebrand Indian television anchor Arnab Goswami knew of the Narendra Modi government's plan to carry out a strike in Pakistan's Balakot area in February 2019 well in advance.

Prime Minister Imran had hit out at India over the revelations, saying they proved that the Modi government used the Balakot incident for electoral gains.

The meeting also comes after a number of militant attacks, mainly targeting security forces, in Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by, Maj Gen Yousef Ahmed Al-Hnaity, Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Jordan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Qatar on two days official visit. During the visit, COAS witnessed passing out parade at Ahmed Bin Muhammad Military College. He appreciated high standards of institution and its efforts towards grooming of young cadets to take on challenges of future battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.






.

COAS hailed presence of cadets from KSA for training at PAF Academy Asghar Khan. A total of 133 graduating Cadets including 11 Royal Saudi Air Force Cadets and 6 lady cadets graduated at the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Bajwa visits Lahore Garrison to address officers on security situation*

He apprised the officers of the latest developments on the eastern border and the situation in occupied Kashmir, the statement said.
The army chief said that the people of Kashmir, as well as of the region at large "deserve peace".

BR 
04 Feb 2021








*Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Jawed Bajwa visited Lahore Garrison on Thursday where he discussed "his vision of an enduring peace within Pakistan and the region".*



According to a statement by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), General Bajwa's address was focused on professional matters, internal and external security situation of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The COAS attended the ongoing War Game of the Central Command, said an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) press release. Today at Kharian garrison 

The Army Chief also interacted with officers and appreciated their professionalism, operational readiness and commitment to defend motherland in the face of conventional and non-conventional threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS attends 239th Corps Commanders’ Conference at GHQ*

February 9, 202
Pakistan







COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa. Photo: Geo.tv


RAWALPINDI: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday chaired the 239th Corps Commanders’ Conference held at the General Headquarters in Rawalpindi, the military's media wing said in a statement.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), during the conference, the COAS undertook a comprehensive review of the country's regional and domestic security environment, with special focus on the situation along the borders, internal security, and other professional matters of the Army.

Against the backdrop of the Kashmir Solidarity Day, the forum noted the increasing realisation at international forums about the worsening humanitarian and security crises in Indian Occupied Jammu and Kashmir (IOJ&K).

According to the statement, the forum reaffirmed Pakistan's unwavering support to the resilient Kashmiri people in their struggle for the right to self-determination in accordance with the relevant UNSC resolutions.

Dilating upon the Afghan Peace Process, the participants expressed hope for peaceful and stable Afghanistan for regional peace and stability.

The commanders noted that the enormity of the security challenges warrants a holistic national response, keeping national interest above everything else. Participants underscored the need to ensure continuous operational preparedness to thwart any possible misadventure from adversaries.

The forum also deliberated upon the improved security situation in erstwhile Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) in detail and concluded the requirement for an early implementation of reforms in the newly-merged tribal districts, especially towards enabling the law enforcement agencies' (LEAs) apparatus to achieve sustainable peace in the area.

The forum also expressed satisfaction over countering hostile intelligence agencies’ design to disrupt peace and progress, particularly in Balochistan and Gilgit Baltistan, which lay exposed to the entire world, thus vindicating Pakistan’s stance on the role of hostile agencies in training and funding of terrorists, the statement said.

"Dividends of improved security situation including the return of international cricket in the country is a result of numerous sacrifices rendered and challenges overcome to eliminate extremism and terrorism from Pakistan. We will stay the course, InshaAllah," the COAS concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS lauds 'top class' facilities at Rawalpindi logistics installations*

Gen Qamar praises indigenous development and maintenance programme during visit, says ISPR


News Desk
February 10, 2021






Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visits logistics installations in Rawalpindi. 


Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday visited logistics installations in Rawalpindi and appreciated performance and commitment in the provision of top class facilities and services, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

The military's media wing said that General Qamar was briefed regarding various facilities being developed as well as upgradation of existing infrastructure.

The COAS praised indigenous development and maintenance programme of diverse equipment and concept of one-window operation to enhance the operational efficiency of the facility.
Earlier on arrival, the army chief was received by Chief of Logistics Staff Lieutenant General Azhar Saleh Abbasi and Quarter Master General Lieutenant General Aamir Abbasi.


Gen Qamar, while attending the ongoing War Game of the Central Command in Kharian Garrison on Monday, commended innovativeness of military planners to cope up with mounting challenges and ensure impregnability of the country's defence.

The military's media wing said that the COAS also interacted with officers and appreciated their professionalism, operational readiness and commitment to defend motherland in the face of conventional and non-conventional threats.


"The COAS also praised them for their high morale and indomitable spirit," the ISPR added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited training area in Thar Desert near Chhor. COAS witnessed ongoing training exercise wherein the operational capability of field formations operating in desert is being tested in near battlefield environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

3× Major Generals 
4× Lieutenant Generals
1× General

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Omar Moazzam Batta said:


> I heard that Saudi and other Arab countries are pressurizing Pakistan to accept Israel, although Pakistan want to continue the legacy of Quaid-e-Azam that Pakistan will not accept Israel till Palestine will not get freedom from them. The main purpose of asking that why Arab countries pushing Pakistan to accept Israel?



In case you are quoting public leak of Imran Khan, than don't trust him he's a habitual liar and whatever he's trying is not in favor of Pakistan.


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> 3× Major Generals
> 4× Lieutenant Generals
> 1× General
> 
> 
> View attachment 717216



The Maj. Gen seem to be
DG Rangers,
GOC 25th Mech. Div.
GOC 16 Div.
There should also be DG ISPR here as well but he seems missing.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS lauds PAF officers thorough professionalism*








RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday urged the officers of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) to make consistent efforts to keep abreast with modern developments and maintain cutting edge advantage.

The COAS visited PAF Air War College Institute (AWCI) in Karachi. "Superiority in modern day battlefield can only be maintained if we remain alive to contemporary challenges and are prepared to tackle them in line with emerging modern concepts," COAS while addressing participants of the 34th Air War Course said.
General Bajwa emphasised the officers that they must remain vigilant to respond befittingly to any misadventure by the adversary. The COAS appreciated thorough professionalism of PAF and its enviable achievements.

Earlier, COAS visited Central Ordnance Depot Karachi. COAS was briefed about upgradation of existing century old infrastructure of the depot on modern lines for provision of smooth logistics support. The COAS appreciated the efforts of Ordnance Corps for its commitment in the field of logistics to enhance operational efficiency. On arrival at COD Karachi, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Azhar Saleh Abbasi, Chief of Logistics Staff & Corps Commander Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief terms CPEC win-win situation, thanks China for gifting COVID vaccines*
February 19, 2021








Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong called on Pakistan Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and discussed matters of mutual interest, including regional security issues. During the meeting, Army Chief lauded unwavering Chinese support to Pakistan during the test of times and thanked China for gifting 0.5 million doses of COVID vaccines to Pakistan Army.
Moreover, he termed CPEC a win-win situation for Pakistan and China. Nong Rong acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan’s contributions towards regional peace and stability.

RAWALPINDI: Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa expressed his gratitude to China as Nong Rong, the ambassador of Pakistan’s “iron brother“, visited the General Headquarters (GHQ), according to a statement issued Thursday by the military’s media wing.

In its statement, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) noted that the two leaders — Gen Bajwa and the Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan —discussed “matters of mutual interest, including regional security issues” during their meeting.

The Army chief also “appreciated [the] unwavering Chinese support at multiple international fora and capacity enhancement in defence and security domains”, the ISPR mentioned.

He also said the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) successful completion “will bring more benefits and prosperity to the people of both countries”, according to the statement.

Nong “acknowledged and appreciated Pakistan’s contributions [towards] regional peace and stability”, the ISPR added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited a logistic installation/workshop in Rawalpindi, ISPR said on Monday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*In Waziristan visit, army chief calls for vigilance against hostile attempts to back-pedal operation gains*


Web Desk
Tue, Mar 02, 2021







Army Chief Qamar Javed Bajwa. — Still from ISPR video


Army Chief Qamar Javed Bajwa has called for a need to remain vigilant against hostile attempts to reverse the gains of Operation Radd ul Fasaad, according to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The army chief's comments came during his visit to the North and South Waziristan districts on Tuesday.
He was briefed on the progress of the border management regime, stabilization operations, socio-economic development projects including the opening of border terminals.

The army chief spent a complete day with troops in Asman Manza, South Waziristan, and Mirali in North Waziristan, the military's media wing said.

The army chief, while interacting with officers and men, lauded their commitment and professionalism in ensuring a secure and conducive environment for implementation of the writ of civil administration in newly merged tribal districts.

"Pakistan is committed to peace and stability in the region and playing its part by solidifying border security and capacity enhancement of FC/LEAs," he said.

Interacting with tribal elders at Mir Ali, he appreciated them for their unflinching support and sacrifices in the fight against terrorism. "Peace has largely returned to these areas. The hard-earned normalcy will be retained and enhanced through the collective efforts of the local population, civil administration, and LEAs. "
To continue the journey towards enduring peace and development we need to stay determined and united, the army chief said.

Earlier, on arrival, Corps Commander Lieutenant General Nauman Mahmood had received the army chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474465507243074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

who is next in line after his retirement?


----------



## ghazi52

08 Mar 2021

United States (US) Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation, Ambassador Zalmay Khalilzad called on Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at the General Headquarters (GHQ), ISPR said on Monday.

Commander Resolute Support Mission in Afghanistan General Austin Scott Miller was also present in the meeting, said military’s media wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Goritoes said:


> who is next in line after his retirement?


Faiz Hameed


----------



## Goritoes

Reichmarshal said:


> Faiz Hameed



I hope he is better than Bajwa, he really put his country down in his second term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BamsiBey

Goritoes said:


> who is next in line after his retirement?


LOL. he might get another extension. He ain't no Gen Raheel Sharif as he loves to stay in power and make money. 



Goritoes said:


> I hope he is better than Bajwa, he really put his country down in his second term.


Also in the first term as well I'm not sure what exactly he did that we should give him credit for. Because Raheel Sharif left a massive legacy we haven't seen since the time of Musharraf's early years. Under Raheel sharif short tenure Pakistan's enemies within were exposed and destroyed. political parties and militant movements that weakened the state were exposed and basically crushed. Pakistan's Army regained it's public image and trust that had been tarnished by the likes of Musharaff (NROs), Benazir, Zardari and nawaz. 

Once Bajwa assumed power, he had no choice but to follow in RS footsteps and legacy. Since RS is out of the picture under Bajwa's second tenure, corrupt political parties are reorganizing and gaining momentum. 


Whenever I look at his pictures, it just brings unpleasant vibes to my sixth sense. Him and Shah Mahmood Qureshi (the fake peer) I think are probably the two biggest snakes in pakistani politics that haven't been exposed yet.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS Gen Bajwa visits Bahrain, discusses matters of mutual interest with officials*


March 10, 2021







Photo: ISPR

MANAMA: The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Tuesday visited Bahrain and held one-on-one meetings with Field Marshal Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, Commander Bahrain National Guard, and Major General Shaikh Nasser bin Hamad Al Khalifa, Bahrain National Security Advisor.

According to a statement released by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) on Wednesday, during the meetings, the two sides discussed issues of mutual interests, while the regional security situation also came under discussion.

COAS Gen Bajwa offered Pakistan's complete support to Bahrain in achieving shared interests in bilateral security cooperation, including training and capacity building.

Later, delegation-level talks were also held, where current developments in Afghan Peace Process, border security, and necessary steps to be undertaken to facilitate an Afghan-led and Afghan-owned peace process were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

10 Mar, 2021







RAWALPINDI – General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) held one-on-one meetings with Field Marshal Mohammed Bin Isa Al Khalifa, Commander Bahrain National Guard and His Highness Major General Shaikh Nasser bin Hamad Al Khalifa, Bahrain National Security Advisor during his visit to Bahrain on Tuesday 09 March 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops of Lahore Corps in the field

COAS was briefed about Operational Preparedness of the Formation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited troops of Lahore Corps in the field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371454682091167744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by,
General L H S C Silva WWV, Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) & Commander Sri Lankan Army at GHQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff at GHQ today.

COAS congratulated ACM Zaheer on assumption of command of one of the most decorated and battle hardened Air Force in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan, a country that was born in turbulence was fortunate that it inherited a military that was highly professional & dedicated. It not only thwarted India’s designs to dominate and scuttle its independence but also steadfastly countered its aggressive moves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Family..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by,
General Sir Patrick Nicholas Yardley Monrad Sanders,
Commander Strategic Command UK at GHQ Rawalpindi.


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by,
> General Sir Patrick Nicholas Yardley Monrad Sanders,
> Commander Strategic Command UK at GHQ Rawalpindi.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 727560




Interesting coming just as Nick Carter (UK CDS) visited and off the back of the UK strategic defence review which gives India a prominent role and identifies China as a threat


----------



## ghazi52

Is international politic that simple.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Parade 2021


----------



## ghazi52

*RAWALPINDI: Lt. Gen. Fahad Bin Abdullah Mohammad Al-Motair, Commander of the Royal Saudi Land Forces (RSLF), called on Army Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi, said Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) in a statement.*


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited various logistics workshops in Rawalpindi & inspected special equipment maintenance workshops of the Pakistan Army.

On arrival COAS was received by Chief of Logistics Staff, Lt Gen Azhar Saleh Abbasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ambassador of the People’s Republic of China arrived to hold a meeting with the Chief of Army Staff


----------



## ghazi52

... For those who knows ...


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=194744815554303


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
6:57 PM | April 08, 2021


240th Corps Commanders’ Conference chaired by Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, held at GHQ today. The participants undertook a comprehensive review of global, regional and domestic security environment.


----------



## ghazi52

CCC chaired by COAS held at GHQ today. The participants undertook a comprehensive review of global, regional & domestic security environment.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Headquarters Fauji Foundation (FF) at Rawalpindi.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

May 03, 2021







PHOTO: COURTESY/ISPR

While commending China for its contribution towards the fight against the Covid-19 pandemic in Pakistan, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Pakistan Army greatly values its friendly relations with China, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

He expressed these remarks during a meeting with Ambassador of China to Pakistan Nong Rong at the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi on Monday.

The military's media wing said that matters of mutual interest, recent developments in the Afghan peace process, progress on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), regional security and the current situation of Covid-19 were discussed during the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR


General Qamar Javed Bajwa, #COAS, expresses heartfelt condolences on the sad demise of former Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Karamat Rahman Niazi (retired). “May Allah bless his soul & give strength to the bereaved family to bear this irreparable loss, Ameen”, COAS.

5:04 AM · May 4, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on His Excellency General Fayiadh Bin Hamed Al Rowaily, Chief of General Staff (CGS), Saudi Armed Forces at Riyadh, today.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in Jeddah. — Photo courtesy ISPR

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and Deputy Defence Minister Prince Khalid bin Salman in Jeddah, the military's media affairs wing said on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS),
General Qamar Javed Bajwa pays his respects at the Holy Shrine of Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H) in Medina, Saudi Arabia
.


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman of the High Council for National Reconciliation Abdullah Abdullah walks with Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and DG ISI Lt Gen Faiz Hameed, in Kabul, Afghanistan, May 10, 2021. 








and President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KABUL: General Qamar Jawed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff meets Dr Abdullah Abdullah, Chairman of the High Council for National Reconciliation of Afghanistan on May 10, 2021.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent 2nd day of Eid with troops deployed on Western border at Timergara Lower Dir, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

COAS briefed on security situation & measures undertaken to ensure effective management of Pakistan-Afghan border.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The army chief visited the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine where he held separate meetings with Prime Minister Shmyhal Denys and Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for Strategic Industries Uruskyi Oleh.
Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited a Military Test Site in Kharkiv region of Ukraine & witnessed field tests of various weapons & equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Chief of the Army staff visited a Military Test Site in the Kharkiv region of Ukraine today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan arrives at the Inter-Services Intelligence Secretariat on May 24, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Shukar hay bajwa roos aur ukraine kay trip say wapis a agia, bahut parashani thee keh kaheen wahan kee batian dekhta dekhta retirement na lay lay...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army top brass hopeful Afghan soil will not be used against Pakistan*


Web Desk On 
*May 25, 2021*







*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa chaired the Corps Commander Conference at the General Headquarters, Rawalpindi on Tuesday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

*Readout of Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin's Call With Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa * 
May 24, 2021

Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby provided the following readout:

Secretary of Defense Lloyd J. Austin III spoke by phone with Pakistan’s Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa to discuss shared regional interests and objectives.

During the call, Secretary Austin reiterated his appreciation for Pakistan’s support for Afghanistan Peace Negotiations and expressed his desire to continue to build on the U.S. – Pakistan bilateral relationship.
Secretary Austin and General Bajwa discussed regional dynamics and our shared interest in security and stability in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## araz

Shahzaz ud din said:


> *Chief of the Army staff visited a Military Test Site in the Kharkiv region of Ukraine today.*


@Blacklight and @PanzerKiel. Ihave seen pictures of a lot of Oplots and 80s standing idle in Ukraine. Can they be bought cheap if needed for quick increase in force and bargain for in house engine develoopment against upgrades of those tanks. I am sure if the numbers are there we can increase by 300 tanks in a matter of 6 months. 
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

araz said:


> @Blacklight and @PanzerKiel. Ihave seen pictures of a lot of Oplots and 80s standing idle in Ukraine. Can they be bought cheap if needed for quick increase in force and bargain for in house engine develoopment against upgrades of those tanks. I am sure if the numbers are there we can increase by 300 tanks in a matter of 6 months.
> A


I won't specify the tanks, however, in case of requiring a quick increase, the time is definitely less than 6 months... Very less than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akh1112

PanzerKiel said:


> I won't specify the tanks, however, in case of requiring a quick increase, the time is definitely less than 6 months... Very less than that.


Gonna disagree with you here chief, Ukraine has proven time and time again they do not have the ability ti deliver Oplot's on time.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Akh1112 said:


> Gonna disagree with you here chief, Ukraine has proven time and time again they do not have the ability ti deliver Oplot's on time.


... Dear, that why I didn't mention any country... I wasn't referring to Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akh1112

PanzerKiel said:


> ... Dear, that why I didn't mention any country... I wasn't referring to Ukraine.



apologies, i thought you we're referring to it as you were replying to a comment ab the oplot

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## araz

PanzerKiel said:


> I won't specify the tanks, however, in case of requiring a quick increase, the time is definitely less than 6 months... Very less than that.


Thank you. Very interesting comment. I won't ask you anymore on the subject. However are our efforts to acquire engine tech related to this deal or a separate venture. My only suggestion was on account of dire sitiation in Ukraine which might result in a good deal on TOT for us.
Secondly are we lookimg at a small specialized steel plant as it seems all future progress is pointing towards it.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by, H.E. Danila V. Ganich,
Russian Ambassador to Pakistan at GHQ May 27.









COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on by, Angela Aggeler, US Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan at GHQ, May 28.


----------



## ghazi52

Leading from the front,
COAS & DGISI


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on by, Angela Aggeler, US Charge d’ Affairs to Pakistan at GHQ, *May 28.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 748904



@araz @The Eagle @PDF @Sulman Badshah @LeGenD 




__





Inter Services Public Relations Pakistan







www.ispr.gov.pk




*April 15, 2021*


----------



## The Eagle

Blacklight said:


> @araz @The Eagle @PDF @Sulman Badshah @LeGenD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inter Services Public Relations Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ispr.gov.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 15, 2021*



Yeah, previous





and now again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Blacklight said:


> @araz @The Eagle @PDF @Sulman Badshah @LeGenD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inter Services Public Relations Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ispr.gov.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 15, 2021*











Russian Ambassador calls on COAS


His Excellency Danila V. Ganich, Russian Ambassador to Pakistan Thursday called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ. During the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security situation, enhanced bilateral & defence cooperation and Afghan Peace Process were...



defence.pk




Russians are also in the game.




__





Inter Services Public Relations Pakistan







www.ispr.gov.pk


----------



## truthseeker2010

PDF said:


> Russian Ambassador calls on COAS
> 
> 
> His Excellency Danila V. Ganich, Russian Ambassador to Pakistan Thursday called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ. During the meeting matters of mutual interest, regional security situation, enhanced bilateral & defence cooperation and Afghan Peace Process were...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians are also in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inter Services Public Relations Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ispr.gov.pk



Meeting both the same day, must be afghan end game.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Command & Staff College (C&SC), Quetta & addressed officers & faculty of the College
...


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa introduced the staff.








Prime Minister Imran Khan Tuesday said the Pakistan Army produced unmatched results when pitched against its adversaries and successfully deterred the nefarious designs of the country’s enemies.

The prime minister was addressing the participants of staff course here at the Command and Staff College,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PDF

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 750023


reminds me of:




*






*


----------



## ghazi52

June 02, 2021





Gen Qamar and chief of Pakistan-Qatar Takaful Insurance Company during the meeting. PHOTO: ISPR

A member of the Qatari ruling family appreciated Pakistan's contributions for conflict prevention in the region and expressed a desire for enhanced Islamabad-Doha bilateral collaboration, a statement issued by the military’s media wing said on Wednesday.


----------



## ghazi52

#COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa 

“When a soldier sacrifices his life I lose a part of my body, that night is always difficult for me, but we remain determined to sacrifice anything & everything for the defence of #Pakistan” 

#OurMartyrsOurHeroes
#PakistanArmy 
#Balochistan
#ISPR


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited field training area near Kotli.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on by Rear Admiral Subhan Bakirov, Commander of Azerbaijan Naval Forces at GHQ...


----------



## ghazi52

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Sialkot and Kotli *

At Sialkot, COAS attended closing session of **CORPS LEVEL WAR GAME* *where he was briefed on planning parameters and conduct modalities of the exercise.


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

...


----------



## ghazi52

2 days long 78th Formation Commanders Conference held at GHQ. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) presided conference which was attended by Corps Commanders, Principal Staff Officers & all Formation Commanders of Pakistan Army


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dr. Christian Turner, British High Commissioner called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Artillery Centre،
COAS installed, Lt General Muhammad Abdul Aziz, Commander 4 Corps as Colonel Commandant of Artillery Corps Lt Gen Asif Ghafoor, who is also from Regiment of Artillery was present during the ceremony۔


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

In Azerbaijan .


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa called on, President of the Republic of Azerbaijan Ilham Aliyev,


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Azerbaijan


----------



## ghazi52

Today in Turkey, one day visit...................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichmarshal

Turkey is demanding its pound of flesh....visa vie afg


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany pledges to enhance bilateral relations with Pakistan*

June 24, 2021.








Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa (2nd L) in a meeting with German dignitaries, in Germany, on June 24, 2021. — ISPR

German dignitaries, in a meeting with Chief of Army staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday, "pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries", the Inter-Services Public Relations said.

According to the military's media wing, Gen Bajwa, who is on official visit to Germany, called on Heiko Maas, Federal Minister for Foreign Affairs of Germany.

Markus Potzel, Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan, was also present, said the statement.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, the overall regional security situation — including the latest developments in the Afghan peace process — and bilateral cooperation in various fields were discussed.
Gen Bajwa said that Pakistan "attaches great importance to its relations with Germany" and expressed the desire for enhanced mutually beneficial bilateral relations, the ISPR statement said.

The German dignitaries acknowledged Pakistan's continuous efforts for peace and stability in the region and "pledged to further enhance bilateral relations between both countries".

According to the statement, later on, Gen Bajwa also visited the Command & Staff College of Germany, where he addressed students and faculty members and shared his views on "Pakistan’s Regional and Internal Security Perspective".

During the address, Gen Bajwa "apprised the audience on external and internal security challenges faced by Pakistan and measures taken in the regard to mitigate the threat", the statement said.
The army chief said that the future of enduring peace and stability in world "hinges on the ability to resolve long pending issues within the region".

"This can only be complemented through meaningful international support to take on challenging regional issues," the statement quoted Gen Bajwa as saying.

Focusing on the COVID-19 pandemic, the army chief said that Pakistan’s government along with other state institutions is "doing its best to counter the challenges faced by Pakistan".

Earlier, on arrival at Command & Staff College, Gen Bajwa was received by Major General Oliver Kohl, Commandant Bundeswehr Command & Staff College Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## ghazi52

In Germany...


----------



## ghazi52

In Germany


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad. COAS addressed participants of National Security & War Course (NSWC)-21

COAS dilated upon the evolving strategic and regional environment.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa calls on Speaker National Assembly of Pakistan prior to the National Security Commitee (NSC) briefing by DGISI Faiz Hameed


----------



## ghazi52

On arrival at Punjab Regimental Centre, COAS was received by the Incoming, Outgoing Colonel Commandants and Commandant of Punjab Regimental Centre. COAS also laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada.


----------



## ghazi52

Ali Alizada, Azerbaijan Ambassador to Pakistan paid a call to, COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

“Balochistan will always be part of our success” 
COAS Colonel-in-Chief, Baloch Regiment.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) called on by, His Excellency General Umit DUNDAR, Commander Turkish Land Forces at #GHQ Rawalpindi today.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, on a two day official visit to #Qatar called on H.E. Doctor Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah, Deputy PM & Minister of State for Defence Affairs & Lt Gen (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al-Ghanim, Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces.


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Corps Headquarters Mangla. COAS was briefed about operational preparedness, training & administrative matters of the Corps & also apprised of the ongoing Corps War Games


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa, on a two day official visit to Qatar, called on Doctor Khalid Bin Mohammed Al Attiyah, Deputy Prime Minister & Minister of State for Defence Affairs and Lieutenant General (Pilot) Ghanim Bin Shaheen Al-Ghanim, Chief of Staff Qatar Armed Forces of the State of Qatar on Wednesday, says an ISPR press release.During the meetings, matters of mutual interest, defence & security cooperation and regional/geo-political environment were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

Nong Rong, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

July 21, 2021







COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa spent first day of Eidul Azha with army troops stationed near Pak-Afghan international border.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

General Rudzani Maphwanya, Chief of South African National Defence Forces called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, Rawalpindi today.


----------



## ghazi52

Waziristan, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the Chief Guest at the 94th Anniversary of the founding of Chinese Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) at GHQ Rawalpindi 

Ambassador of #China to #Pakistan, H.E. Nong Rong attended the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Congratulations to Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) & Leadership of Central Military Commission on its 94th anniversary, 
With Chairman: President Xi Jinping

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422916044612571145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

Look at the tank...how professionally it has been wrapped with some shrubs....next level of camo ...


----------



## SQ8

Sage said:


> Look at the *tank*...how professionally it has been wrapped with some shrubs....next level of camo ...


??


----------



## ghazi52

Sage said:


> Look at the tank...how professionally it has been wrapped with some shrubs....next level of camo ...


??


----------



## ghazi52

General Hulusi Akar (R), Minister of National Defence of the Republic of Turkey called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=732595927261141

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427284247753203715


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul, today. COAS reviewed the Flag Presentation Parade as Chief Guest.

COAS awarded Battalion Standard to 4th Pakistan Battalion..





.


----------



## GumNaam

ghazi52 said:


> General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited Pakistan Military Academy (PMA) Kakul, today. COAS reviewed the Flag Presentation Parade as Chief Guest.
> 
> COAS awarded Battalion Standard to 4th Pakistan Battalion..
> 
> View attachment 771550
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 771551


General Bajwa here in his speech made it clear to the afg taliban that they need to backup their int'l commitments. although he said "human rights" and "women's rights", he meant arrest the ttp AND HAND THEM OVER TO PAKISTAN! Explains why Pakistan hasn't recognized them yet.


----------



## ghazi52

August 25, 2021







President Dr Arif Alvi (L) in a meeting with Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ. — APP

President Dr Arif Alvi acknowledged Pakistan Army's "unparalleled contribution and sacrifices" for the country's security during a visit to general headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi on Wednesday, according to a statement from the military's media wing.


----------



## ghazi52

On arrival at Sulemanki, COAS was received by Corps Commander Lt General Khalid Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

August 27, 2021







Chief of the UK Secret Intelligence Service (MI6) Richard Moore called on Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa. PHOTO: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation comprising members of Parliamentary #Kashmir Committee, Defence Committees of the Senate & National Assembly visited GHQ

A detailed briefing on security environment, situation on borders and Pakistan Army’s efforts for peace & stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas is in the meeting with General Qamar Javed Bajwa. 
August 31, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

“When I meet the children of our Heroes, It’s like meeting our Martyrs”

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

H.E. Luigi Di Maio, Foreign Minister of Italy called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa,

“Pakistan values its relations with Italy & we earnestly look forward to enhance mutually beneficial multi-domain relations based on common interest” COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mrs Androulla Kaminara, Ambassador of European Union (#EU) called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

William Joseph Burns, Director Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), USA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


> William Joseph Burns, Director Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), USA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS)
> 
> 
> View attachment 776640


@PanzerKiel Shikari khud shikar hogaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## IceCold

H


ghazi52 said:


> William Joseph Burns, Director Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), USA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS)
> 
> 
> View attachment 776640


 He is again in Pakistan? What for this time?


Blacklight said:


> @PanzerKiel Shikari khud shikar hogaya


These guys never learn and continue to interfere in matters far from their shores.


----------



## Blacklight

IceCold said:


> He is again in Pakistan? What for this time?


Do More



IceCold said:


> These guys never learn and continue to interfere in matters far from their shores.


Imperialistic Hegemonic designs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commanders Conference (CCC) chaired by COAS, at GHQ,

The Forum took comprehensive review of global, regional & domestic security. Forum was apprised on prevalent situation in Afghanistan, especially security along Pakistan-Afghan Border.


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
12:08 AM | September 14, 2021


On Monday, the Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa has visited Corps Headquarters in Karachi.

According to Intern-Services Public Relations (ISPR), COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was given a detailed update on operational preparedness, training regime, and administrative matters of the Corps.

COAS Bajwa emphasized guarding effectively against Hybrid threats in view of the latest developments in the region and the need to respond collectively with the whole of nation approach.

The army chief was informed over the internal security situation in the province especially, Pakistan Army and Pakistan Rangers’ efforts to assist other Law Enforcement Agencies in maintaining law and order.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Who will be next COAS?


----------



## SaadH

ghazi52 said:


> William Joseph Burns, Director Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), USA called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS)
> 
> 
> View attachment 776640


Interesting choice for the tie color


----------



## truthseeker2010

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Who will be next COAS?



Its still more than year to go, but if faiz hameed gets corps it will become interesting, otherwise as things stand azhar abbas or sahir shamshad are obvious choices.


----------



## Reichmarshal

Faiz hameed has been gromed for the role, will be getting a corps shortly.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, September 14, 2021








COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa also visited Khatoon-i-Pakistan Government Girls School, an initiative of Zindagi Trust. — Photo courtesy: Radio Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437848158428712963


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437499998191640581


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Air Headquarters Islamabad, today. COAS was given a detailed briefing on operational matters of the Pakistan Air Force


----------



## ghazi52

*Filippo Grandi, United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at the General Headquarters on Thursday.*


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Government College University (GCU) Lahore today. 









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438898793706053635


----------



## ghazi52

Andreas Papastavrou, Greek Ambassador to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, inaugurated state of art Centre of Integrated Air Def Battle Management. Commander Army Air Defence Command, Lt General Hamood Uz Zaman Khan briefed COAS on Air Defence battle management


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 781334


Is this MBZ? Are they meeting in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

syed_yusuf said:


> Is this MBZ? Are they meeting in UAE




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443609780468080641


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Admiral Fahad bin Abdullah Al-Ghufaili, Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ today...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445776841193623564


----------



## ghazi52

US Deputy Secretary of State Wendy Sherman on Friday with COAS...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Staff of Iranian Armed Forces Major-General Mohammed Bagheri with the Chief of Army Staff COAS, General Qamar Javed Bajwa.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Lt General Nadeem Anjum,

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by, Major General Mohammad Bagheri, Chief of General Staff (CGS) of Armed Forces of the Islamic Republic of Iran accompanied by a high level delegation visited GHQ today












.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Falconless

ghazi52 said:


> COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa was called on by, Major General Mohammad Bagheri, Chief of General Staff (CGS) of Armed Forces of the Islamic Republic of Iran accompanied by a high level delegation visited GHQ today
> 
> View attachment 784633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 784634
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 784635


General Saab looks pissed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan,

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Bahawalpur today. COAS witnessed training activities of formation at Asrani & Khairpur Tamewali (KPT).


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum during a recent training exercise,


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453437551692365831


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong and Incoming Chinese Defence Attache Major General Yang Yang called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at the GHQ on Friday.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Ms Marta Morgan, Deputy Foreign Minister of Canada called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mrs Androulla Kaminara, Ambassador of European Union (EU) called on #COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa,


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Christian Turner, British High Commissioner to Pakistan, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief Of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Armoured Corps Regimental Centre Nowshehra today. 
COAS laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e-Shuhada and offered Fathea for Martyrs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, witnessed a Corps level exercise at Kharian & culmination phase of exercise aimed at validating operational concepts as sequel to Army War Games..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Headquarters Lahore Corps. COAS given detailed briefing on Operational preparedness of formation & appreciated the Corps operational preparedness & measures taken against CORONA pandemic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General Luciano Portolano, Secretary General of Defence & National Armaments Director, Italy called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, pinned the badges of rank to formally install Lieutenant General Nigar Johar as the first ever female General to be appointed as Colonel Commandant of the Army Medical Corps (AMC)..


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Sheikh Abdul Aziz Bin Saud Al Khalifa, Chief of Staff Bahrain National Guard (BNG) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff..


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466053570852237312


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), awarded the highest Military Shooting Honour 'The Master at Arms' Trophy to the best firer Lance Havaldar Arshad Saddique of Pakistan Army.


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Andrei Metelitsa, Ambassador of #Belarus called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ, today


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commanders Conference presided over by COAS at GHQ.

Forum reviewed global, regional & domestic security. Expressed satisfaction over security measures along borders, COAS emphasised on maintaining high vigilance to guard against any threats


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469293072219615242


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Wada Mitsuhiro, Ambassador of Japan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa,


----------



## ghazi52

FM of KSA called on COAS. 
Matters of mutual interest, regional security, current situation in Afghanistan & bilateral defence relations were discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Thomas West, United States (US) Special Representative for Afghanistan, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today..


----------



## akramishaqkhan

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 792134
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Christian Turner, British High Commissioner to Pakistan, called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief Of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ today.


Pathetic. Why is he meeting this fellow? He should route all these requests through MOFA. I like Bajwa, but he needs to understand that each institution has a purpose to play and if as a nation we dont help all institutions to rise we'll always be behind the eight ball.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Mr Andreas Papastavrou, Greek Ambassador to Pakistan paid a farewell call to General Qamar Javed Bajwa,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

H.E. Lt General Veli Tarakci, Chief of General Staff Turkish Land Forces called on COAS..


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> Mr Andreas Papastavrou, Greek Ambassador to Pakistan paid a farewell call to General Qamar Javed Bajwa,
> 
> 
> View attachment 803962


Why is the CoAS meeting a departing ambassador and why is the ISPR publicizing this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mingle

blain2 said:


> Why is the CoAS meeting a departing ambassador and why is the ISPR publicizing this?


Good point


----------



## akramishaqkhan

ghazi52 said:


> Mr Andreas Papastavrou, Greek Ambassador to Pakistan paid a farewell call to General Qamar Javed Bajwa,
> 
> 
> View attachment 803962


Madness. Pak army is going tone deaf. Even if you meet don’t publicize.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476567666588635140


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa addressing 54th convocation ceremony of College of Physicians and Surgeons Pakistan in Islamabad. 

*COAS lauds healthcare workers' ‘exemplary role’ in fight against Covid*

Nation pays tribute to doctors and paramedics who have sacrificed their lives battling pandemic, says Gen Qamar

December 30, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Christian Turner, British High Commissioner called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Talal Abdullah Al-Otaibi, Military Advisor to His Royal Highness Minister of Defence, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ today.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480927864140845060


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General Sikabwe Asinda Fall, Commander of Terrestrial Army Congo called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ today.


----------



## ghazi52

With Mr Yerzhan Kistafin, Ambassador Extraordinary & Plenipotentiary of the Republic of Kazakhstan to Pakistan ..


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Corps Headquarters #Peshawar today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Mohamed Karmoune, Ambassador of Morocco to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485962897872363524


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Multan Garrison today,






COAS attended ongoing session of Southern Command War Games aimed at reviewing & validating operational plans & manoeuvres against the threat & emerging battle field challenges.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487087921991753729


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487087921991753729


A four hour talk with General Qamar Javed Bajwa
Today I had a class at 2:30 pm which I had to miss, but the reason was worth it. 
Some faculty and students from LUMS, LSE, LGU, GC and FC were invited to the Corps HQ in Lahore and the talk was supposedly by the Corps Commander. However, when the talk started at 10 am, we were surprised to see General Bajwa enter and then sit at a large desk on the raised stage, all alone. As per etiquette, I am not reproducing the stunning talk but only my general impressions.
General Bajwa was supposed to talk for 30 minutes followed by Q and A for 30 minutes: Anybody could ask anything. The corps commander, the GOCs, ISPR were there but mostly it was students and faculty.
The talk started at 10 am and finished at 2 pm! And I can say I have never listened to a more candid talk on Pakistan's history, politics, and even personal issues by the senior most army officer. Not even heard of such a talk.
General Bajwa is, no doubt, a gifted speaker. To sustain interest for so long and to answer all kinds of questions (some of the questions were as candid and upfront as you can imagine, infact beyond imagination) is amazing. Secondly, he has an unrivaled sense of humor: He cracked top of the line jokes all the time, interspersed his talk with verses, and responded with wit but also with logic. Thirdly, he knows things. Has learnt a lot and shared his candid lessons which again surprised the audience. He went through our history since 1947, interpreted it in his own way which I found very insightful, balanced and honest. Democracy was the only solution, religion should not be forced on people, education was the need of the hour, discrimination is bad, all institutions can make mistakes and the important thing now is to move forward.
I was sitting right at the front, behind the generals, and I must say I appreciated General Bajwa's thoughts a lot and one of the most amazing, even breath-taking analyses of Pakistan's situation ever. Four hours passed us by and at the end he had to stop because of the Juma prayers - he shook hands with us faculty: I introduced myself. Then there was some tea (hot gulab jamans, sandwiches). I got to my car (my faithful 1995 Margalla parked right next to the GOC's sparkling SUV) and phoned cancellation of the class (my phone was in the car as phones were not allowed)

Dr Aamir

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

PanzerKiel said:


> A four hour talk with General Qamar Javed Bajwa
> Today I had a class at 2:30 pm which I had to miss, but the reason was worth it.
> Some faculty and students from LUMS, LSE, LGU, GC and FC were invited to the Corps HQ in Lahore and the talk was supposedly by the Corps Commander. However, when the talk started at 10 am, we were surprised to see General Bajwa enter and then sit at a large desk on the raised stage, all alone. As per etiquette, I am not reproducing the stunning talk but only my general impressions.
> General Bajwa was supposed to talk for 30 minutes followed by Q and A for 30 minutes: Anybody could ask anything. The corps commander, the GOCs, ISPR were there but mostly it was students and faculty.
> The talk started at 10 am and finished at 2 pm! And I can say I have never listened to a more candid talk on Pakistan's history, politics, and even personal issues by the senior most army officer. Not even heard of such a talk.
> General Bajwa is, no doubt, a gifted speaker. To sustain interest for so long and to answer all kinds of questions (some of the questions were as candid and upfront as you can imagine, infact beyond imagination) is amazing. Secondly, he has an unrivaled sense of humor: He cracked top of the line jokes all the time, interspersed his talk with verses, and responded with wit but also with logic. Thirdly, he knows things. Has learnt a lot and shared his candid lessons which again surprised the audience. He went through our history since 1947, interpreted it in his own way which I found very insightful, balanced and honest. Democracy was the only solution, religion should not be forced on people, education was the need of the hour, discrimination is bad, all institutions can make mistakes and the important thing now is to move forward.
> I was sitting right at the front, behind the generals, and I must say I appreciated General Bajwa's thoughts a lot and one of the most amazing, even breath-taking analyses of Pakistan's situation ever. Four hours passed us by and at the end he had to stop because of the Juma prayers - he shook hands with us faculty: I introduced myself. Then there was some tea (hot gulab jamans, sandwiches). I got to my car (my faithful 1995 Margalla parked right next to the GOC's sparkling SUV) and phoned cancellation of the class (my phone was in the car as phones were not allowed)
> 
> Dr Aamir



So will there be any changes in situation for soldiers in balochistan? or will it be BAU?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthseeker2010 said:


> So will there be any changes in situation for soldiers in balochistan? or will it be BAU?


What BAU? And whats this visit got to do with Balochistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487125829100392448


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Turbat and spent complete day with troops. 
COAS given a comprehensive brief at HQ FC Balochistan (South) on prevailing security situation, Pak-Iran Border Fencing & measures taken to counter hostile efforts…


----------



## ghazi52

Ms Wendy Gilmour, Canadian High Commissioner to Pakistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ today,,,,,







Vepa Hajiyev, Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs, Turkmenistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ today..









Ms Androulla Kaminara, Ambassador of European Union (EU) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff.......


----------



## ghazi52

Interior Minister of Saudi Arabia Prince Abdulaziz Bin Saud Bin Naif Bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud meets Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa at GHQ in Rawalpindi on February 7, 2022


----------



## ghazi52

247th Corps Commanders conference was held at GHQ today. COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, presided over the conference.


----------



## ghazi52

The Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday attended the Colonel Commandant Ceremony at Ordnance Centre in Malir Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

February 13, 2022

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Panjgur, Balochistan today (Saturday).

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the Army Chief spent the complete day with troops who repulsed terrorists' attack on the Security Forces camp in Panjgur on February 2.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, appreciated the support of tribal elders from Panjgur in ‘The Fight Against Terrorism’

“Breaking the nexus between terrorists & their sympathisers is imperative for defeating terrorism” COAS

..


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, called on the President of Pakistan Dr. Arif Alvi and Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan today,


----------



## ghazi52

Visiting Europe.


----------



## ghazi52

Vice Admiral Nishantha Ulugetenne, Commander of Sri Lankan Navy called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

General Angus J. Campbell, Chief of Defence Force (CDF) Australia called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today.


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Eamon Gilmore, European Union (EU) Special Representative for Human Rights called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

His Excellency Mr Aybek Arif Usmanov, Ambassador of Uzbekistan to Pakistan called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.


----------



## ghazi52

....
Honorary Justin Welby, Archbishop of Canterbury (ABC), Head of the Church of England and His Excellency Doctor Christian Turner, British High Commissioner called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today....


----------



## ghazi52

.................
.
COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa,

Gilgit - Baltistan (GB) is one of the world’s most beautiful travel destination for tourists.....






.................


----------



## R Wing

Can't wait for a new COAS. Hopefully one who wont greedily force an extension to the detriment of the institution and country. 

Also, is it normal for civilian leaders of other countries to meet the Army Chief (who is, at least constitutionally, subordinate to the Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee)? Is it a done thing? Does our political leadership go to other countries and call on their Army Chiefs for one on one meetings? 

I know why it's done in Pakistan's case, but just curious how often it's done elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
.
COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Turbat, today.







COAS was given detailed briefing on security situation of Balochistan & border management measures being ensured. COAS appreciated morale & operational preparedness of the troops....








..


----------



## ghazi52

......
Lieutenant General Nigar Johar HI(M), 1st Female Surgeon General of Pakistan Army, 1st Female Director General Medical Services (Inter-Services), 1st Female General appointed Colonel Commandant of Army Medical Corps (AMC)..........






.......


----------



## ghazi52

...​PM, COAS review issues related to security situation​ Dunya News *07 March,2022* 08:35 pm






PM, COAS review issues related to security situation.....

ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) – Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Monday met Prime Minister Imran Khan and reviewed the security situation and regional stability.

According to sources, matters pertaining to country’s internal and external security situation came under discussion.

Sources further said that professional matters of Pakistan Army were also discussed in the meeting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ghazi52

...





Gen Bajwa said that the youth of Balochistan must capitalize on the available opportunities..

RAWALPINDI.. (Dunya News) – Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa 
........


----------



## ghazi52

,,,
Ms Pang Chunxue, Chinese Charge d' Affairs to Pakistan called on COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, at GHQ, today. ..






,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ghazi52

......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502132008843108382......


----------



## ghazi52

..............

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503731944709783557.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Speech at LUMS Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

|||
Mr Sameh Hassan Shoukry, Foreign Minister of Egypt called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) at GHQ, today.....





||||||

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.
Prince Faisal Bin Farhan Al-Saud, Foreign Minister of Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today....






[.,;


----------



## ghazi52

Today in Peshawar.....COAS!!

LNK M. Irfan Shaheed !






.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Mr Zalmay Khalilzad, ex US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation & a prominent guest speaker at Islamabad Security Dialogue called on General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), at GHQ today....





,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

....-.-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510536018935828480.-.-.-.-.-..-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Lahore Garrison.
COAS interacted with garrison officers & veterans in two separate sessions.












.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
COAS visited Combined Military Hospital Lahore & inquired about health of Major Haris who was manhandled in a road rage incident

“Law will take its course. Perpetrators, who are under arrest, will be brought to justice. No one can be allowed to take law into their hands”...






,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544315276841320451
Pakistan, Turkiye agree to augment military cooperation

*July 05, 2022*





Pakistan and Turkiye have agreed to further optimize military to military ties particularly in training and counter-terrorism domains. 
An understanding to this effect was reached during a meeting between Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Commander Turkish Land Forces General Musa Avsever and in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. 
According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the two leaders discussed matters of mutual and professional interest with special focus on defence and security collaboration between the two brotherly countries. 
Speaking on the occasion, the Army Chief said we highly value our brotherly relations with Turkey, which are deeply rooted in history and entrenched in our cultural and religious affinities.
The visiting dignitary acknowledged the professionalism of Pakistan Armed Forces and vowed to enhance cooperation in various fields.
Commander Turkish Land Forces also pledged to play his role for further improvements in diplomatic cooperation with Pakistan at all levels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544314894748639232


ISPR
12 member British Sikh soldiers’ delegation headed by Major General Celia J Harvey Deputy Commander Field Army UK, visited GHQ and met General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), today. COAS said that Pakistan respects all religions and also recognizes the need for promotion of religious tourism in the country. Kartarpur corridor is the practical manifestation of Pakistan’s unwavering commitment towards religious freedom and harmony. The delegation visited Lahore where the dignitaries witnessed flag lowering ceremony at Wagha border. The delegation visited Lahore Fort, Allama Iqbal Mausoleum and Badshahi Mosque. During their stay the British Sikh soldiers visited several religious sites in the country which included Darbar Hazrat Mian Mir, Haveli Naunihal Singh, Gurdwara Janamasthan Guru Ram Das, Samadi Ranjeet Singh, Gudwara Dera Sahib, Kartarpur Corridor, Nankana Sahib and Dera Panja Sahib. The delegation also visited Orakzai District and witnessed Samana Fort, Lockhart Fort and Saragarhi Monument. This was the place where 21 Sikh soldiers laid their lives in 1897 as part of British expedition and has much historical significance for Sikhs. The delegation laid wreath at Saragarhi Monument . The delegation lauded the efforts of Pakistan Armed Forces in bringing peace and normalcy in Tribal Districts.






General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army staff (COAS) visited Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) on an official tour. During the visit, COAS called on Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, 1st Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of KSA and General Fayyadh Bin Hamed Al-Ruwaili, Chief of General Staff (CGS) Saudi Armed Forces at Jeddah, today. During the meetings, matters of mutual interests, bilateral defence & security cooperation and regional peace & stability were discussed. COAS said that Pakistan values its historical and brotherly relations with the Kingdom and acknowledges its unique place in the Islamic world. Both sides agreed upon enhancing defence cooperation in the fields of Joint Training, Air Defence, Counter-terrorism and Communication / Information domain. They also agreed to further enhance cordial relations and deep spirit of brotherhood into enduring strategic partnership, being vital players in the region with significant responsibility towards unity of Muslim Ummah. COAS was conferred upon King Abdulaziz Medal of Excellence for making significant contributions in defence cooperation between both the Countries.





ISPR
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited School of Artillery, Nowshera today. COAS attended annual Commanding Officers’ conference of Artillery Regiment. COAS also visited various facilities during the visit including War Gaming Arena established to undertake training under simulated battle conditions and to facilitate planning/ conduct of war games/ exercises. COAS was also briefed about new training modules. While interacting with officers, COAS urged them to stay focused on training and professional pursuits. Earlier, on arrival at Nowshera, Colonel Commandant Corps of Artillery, Lieutenant General Muhammad Abdul Aziz received COAS.






ISPR
General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Headquarters Bahawalpur Corps. COAS was given detailed briefing on operational, training and administrative aspects of the formation. COAS also visited maintenance facilities and Professional Development Resource Centre. While interacting with officers and troops, COAS appreciated their operational preparedness and morale. Earlier, on arrival, COAS was received by Lieutenant General Khalid Zia, Commander Bahawalpur Corps.


----------



## blain2



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TsAr

blain2 said:


>


May Allah guide him in making the right decision.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## blain2

TsAr said:


> May Allah guide him in making the right decision.


May Allah guide ALL of us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

blain2 said:


> May Allah guide ALL of us!


Ameen.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547053655412670465



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546892900092477440



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546892914474745858




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546892927258984450








Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has directed the Karachi Corps to ensure all-out efforts and utilize every single resource for bringing comfort to the people affected by the heavy rains. According t







www.instagram.com

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

World 6th & Pakistan's 1st Tunneling Institute inaugurated by COAS | FWO| 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549819916483715072



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549819918950039553



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549820052068864000












Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated state of the art Tunneling Institute of Pakistan in Rawalpindi on Wednesday. The institute, an initiative of Frontier Works Organization, is aimed at promo


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated state of the art Tunneling Institute of Pakistan in Rawalpindi on Wednesday. The institute, an initiative of Frontier Works Organization, is aimed at promoting professional tunneling...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553010209865474055



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553010215884300294


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553029661436919808


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553009343930433540


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552690835732537344










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is committed to cooperate with its international partners for peace and stability in the region. Talking to Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong, in Rawalpindi on


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan is committed to cooperate with its international partners for peace and stability in the region. Talking to Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong, in Rawalpindi on Friday, he said Pakistan values...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Enigma SIG

Pakistan army chief appeals to U.S. in rush to avoid debt default


Sources say unusual move aimed at speeding up $1.2bn dispersal by IMF




asia.nikkei.com





Should beg for $500 billion. 

1 billion bheek maang kr hamain bi sharminda krwa ra.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

95th Anniversary of founding of Chinese PLA was commemorated at GHQ | 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554010112884441091



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554039667770662913




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554039707562033152



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554039715615199240











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said Pakistan-China relationship is unique and robust that has proven its resilience in the face of challenges. He was addressing a ceremony in connection with th


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said Pakistan-China relationship is unique and robust that has proven its resilience in the face of challenges. He was addressing a ceremony in connection with the 95th Anniversary of the...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554892043222130694



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554770507882438656



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554770583392591877




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554770684001263616





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554772600932507648






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554772676354375689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

COAS visited newly raised Army Cyber Command | PTV | Aug 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555580398687731713



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555580412310724608




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555603625212272640



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555624527727583233




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555588146833883136











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited newly raised Army Cyber Command on Friday. According to ISPR, the COAS also visited Cyber Division and Army Center of Emerging Technologies, two of the main com


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited newly raised Army Cyber Command on Friday. According to ISPR, the COAS also visited Cyber Division and Army Center of Emerging Technologies, two of the main components of Army Cyber Command...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555608725725093893




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555835154442117120





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556390804645679104



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556528127089823745







Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com
















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa received telephone call from Chief of General Staff of Saudi Arabia General Fayyadh Bin Hamed Al-Ruwaili on Saturday. The Saudi Chief of General Staff expressed deepest


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa received telephone call from Chief of General Staff of Saudi Arabia General Fayyadh Bin Hamed Al-Ruwaili on Saturday. The Saudi Chief of General Staff expressed deepest condolences over tragic loss of...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557566231426777089



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557562074955390976


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558066049894989831


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558066727463915523










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says terrorism is a global threat which has the potential of destabilizing the region that needs a well-coordinated response. Talking to Commander Iraqi Navy Lieutena


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says terrorism is a global threat which has the potential of destabilizing the region that needs a well-coordinated response. Talking to Commander Iraqi Navy Lieutenant General Ahmed Jasim Maarij...




www.instagram.com
 














Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has stressed to preserve the vitality, relevance and internal sense of impartiality in multilateral institutions, maintain consensus on the collective defense of globa


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has stressed to preserve the vitality, relevance and internal sense of impartiality in multilateral institutions, maintain consensus on the collective defense of global commons and uphold the...




www.instagram.com


----------



## MastanKhan

General Sahab in Ukraine 2021

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559754621916258306




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559754635681882113


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559761792527745025




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560492633906200576











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Commander US Central Command General Michael Erik Kurilla has acknowledged Pakistan Army’s commendable efforts in fight against terrorism, counter terrorism experiences and efforts for regional peace and stability


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Commander US Central Command General Michael Erik Kurilla has acknowledged Pakistan Army’s commendable efforts in fight against terrorism, counter terrorism experiences and efforts for regional peace and stability. The US CENTCOM Commander...




www.instagram.com
















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": President of UAE Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan has conferred Order of the Union Medal on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in recognition of his significant contributions for promotion of bilateral ties be


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": President of UAE Sheikh Mohamed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan has conferred Order of the Union Medal on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in recognition of his significant contributions for promotion of bilateral ties between the two countries. The...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

COAS Visited Flood-Affected Areas of Balochistan - 27 Aug 2022 | ISPR​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563520931099643905




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563520715071967233




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563522832226664449



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563522840149667846

















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa will visit flood hit areas of Balochistan and Sindh today [Saturday]. The Army Chief will get latest update on ground and meet the troops busy in rescue and relief effo


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa will visit flood hit areas of Balochistan and Sindh today [Saturday]. The Army Chief will get latest update on ground and meet the troops busy in rescue and relief efforts.". Follow their account to...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Crimson Blue

During a cricket match in August 2022.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

COAS Visited Troops Busy in Relief Activities - 28 Aug 2022 | ISPR​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563946785592283137


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564080602235785217
















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited army troops busy in relief activities in far flung flood affected areas of Khairpur and Kambar Shahdad Kot. According to ISPR, the Army Chief spent whole day


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited army troops busy in relief activities in far flung flood affected areas of Khairpur and Kambar Shahdad Kot. According to ISPR, the Army Chief spent whole day with flood victims in relief and...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jazzbot

Son of Bajwa allegedly spotted with Son of Amit Shah in Dubai Stadium


Don't know the authenticity of this but it's doing rounds on twitter: If this is true, then WTH is going on? @Falcon26 @SmartGeek @Ghazwa-e-Hind @AMG_12 @Foxtrot-Bravo @Areesh @Mugen @Bilal. @mourning sage @PakSarZameen47 @Darth.Vad3r @khail007 @Patriot forever @_NOBODY_ @Bravo6ix...



defence.pk


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564612746603364354


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564490312571027456


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564252576308142080



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564590613001117699






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=395442916011835














Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the flood hit areas of Swat today (Tuesday). He met women, children, elders and other people who were rescued today by Army aviation helicopters from Kumrat and Kalam to


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the flood hit areas of Swat today (Tuesday). He met women, children, elders and other people who were rescued today by Army aviation helicopters from Kumrat and Kalam to Kanju. General Bajwa spent...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567006445966614530

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566513053847404544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567094062552858624








Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": British High Commissioner Christian Turner called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Friday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and regional security situation including bilatera


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": British High Commissioner Christian Turner called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Friday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and regional security situation including bilateral cooperation in various fields...




www.instagram.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565317549608370178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565223562771939328


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567210036442562563


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567762470294491141

*Administrator USAID calls on COAS in Rawalpindi
September 09, 2022*





(File Photo)
Administrator USAID Ms Samantha Power called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Friday.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and collaboration as well as partnership in humanitarian measures were discussed.
The Administrator expressed grief over the devastation caused by ongoing floods in Pakistan and offered sincere condolence to the families of victims. She offered full support to the people of Pakistan. She also appreciated Pakistan Army’s efforts for assisting civil administration and flood affected population in rescue and relief efforts in areas hit by recent floods.
General Bajwa thanked for US support and reiterated that assistance from our global partners shall be vital in rescue and rehabilitation of the victims.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568266697416785920


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568437931391557632


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568645632860225537


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570459711362764804


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570462635728183297


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573346866158346240


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572941730944782336
*Bahrain Commander-in-Chief expresses grief over devastation in unprecedented floods in Pakistan

September 21, 2022*




(File Photo)
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Commander-in-Chief of Bahrain Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al Khalifa held a telephonic conversation On Wednesday.
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Commander-in-Chief of Bahrain Field Marshal Sheikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al Khalifa held a telephonic conversation on Wednesday.
According to the ISPR, during the conversation, commander-in-Chief expressed his grief over the devastation caused by unprecedented floods in Pakistan and offered sincere condolence to the families of the victims. He offered full support to the people of Pakistan. He also appreciated Pakistan Army's efforts for rescue and relief in flood affected areas.
The Army Chief thanked for Bahrain's support and reiterated that assistance from our brotherly countries shall be vital in rescue and rehabilitation of the victims.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572635579606769665
Press Release No 83/2022 - Ambassador of EU Called on COAS - 20 Sep 2022 | ISPR​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572190110812192769


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571805868588662784
Press Release No 85/2022 - COAS Visited Flood Affected Areas of Badin - 23 Sep 2022 | ISPR​


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Chairman Dubai Port World lauds relief efforts of Pakistan Army in flood-hit areas*

*September 25, 2022*





Chairman Dubai Port World Sheikh Ahmed Sultan Bin Sulayem called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Sunday.
Relief efforts in the wake of the devastating floods and all that can be done on the road to recovery for Pakistan were discussed.
Sheikh Ahmed Sultan, who earlier today visited flood-affected areas in Sindh, made a donation of 2.5 million dollars for the Army Relief Fund.
The visiting dignitary commended the relief efforts of Pakistan Army in the flood-affected areas and said that UAE and its leadership stand with the people of Pakistan in this time of distress.
Sheikh Ahmed Sultan committed to raise the issue of climate justice for Pakistan at the world forums.
The Army Chief thanked Sheikh Sultan for his valuable and timely support to Pakistan.
Matters of economic development in Pakistan were also discussed.
Sheikh Sultan apprised the Army Chief of Dubai Port World’s interest in investing further in Pakistan. He offered to bring other donors for Flood Relief efforts in the days ahead.
It is pertinent to mention that Dubai Port World is one of the largest port operators globally. 
Sheikh Sultan also thanked Fakhar-e-Alam, Sitara-e-Imtiaz, for arranging this visit and creating awareness in UAE about the need for help in Pakistan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574006275779731456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574444200979886086*COAS expresses satisfaction over operational preparedness of formations*

*September 28, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has expressed satisfaction over operational preparedness of formations and directed them to maintain strict vigil to guard against any threat.
Chairing 251st Corps Commanders’ Conference in Rawalpindi today (Wednesday), he directed that all formations must leave no stone unturned to take action against terrorists in coordination with other Law Enforcement Agencies.
The forum undertook a comprehensive review of security environment with special focus on situation along the borders, internal security and other professional matters of the Army.
It resolved that resurgence of terrorism will not be tolerated.
The forum was also briefed in detail on external and internal security situation with particular focus on flood situation and ongoing relief efforts being undertaken by Army formations across the country.
The Corps Commanders expressed solidarity with flood victims who are braving great difficulties and resolved to extend maximum assistance for their relief and rehabilitation.
General Bajwa commended formations for reaching out people in distress and helping them to mitigate their sufferings.
He praised Army doctors and paramedics for provision of emergency medical care to flood affectees particularly children and women including measures to check spread of diseases in flood-hit areas.
The Army Chief also appreciated Army Engineers and FWO for restoring accessibility of critical routes and communication infrastructure on emergency basis.
He directed formations to focus on relief, rehabilitation, reconstruction and help restore routine life in flood affected areas.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575084582567055360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575084806274424833
*Army Chief inaugurates Chaklala Cricket Ground*

*September 29, 2022*





Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa inaugurated newly renovated 501 Central Workshop Cricket Ground named as Chaklala Cricket Ground in Rawalpindi on Thursday.
The cricket ground was upgraded to provide state of the art sports facility to cricket fans especially for the youth of Rawalpindi and Islamabad.
The sports ground will be available to students and cricket clubs of Rawalpindi and Islamabad to promote the game of cricket and provide healthy sports environment.
In his remarks, the Army Chief appreciated the efforts of Rawalpindi Corps for renovating the old cricket ground and providing an excellent cricketing facility for the city.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575393012540129280


----------



## Yasser76

Chief in DC meeting Def Sec Austin. I think supply tap being slowly turned back on...


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576528549275541505



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577536272641441792



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577556887540834304



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578627633830821893


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577543754562650113










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has emphatically stated that the armed forces with the support of the citizens will never allow any country, group or force to politically or economically destabilize Pa
 

Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has emphatically stated that the armed forces with the support of the citizens will never allow any country, group or force to politically or economically destabilize Pakistan. Addressing the passing...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579872554260779008

*Secretary General Muslim World League lauds Pakistan’s peace efforts in region*

*October 11, 2022*





Secretary General of the Muslim World League & President of the Organization of Muslim Scholars, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Doctor Mohammad bin Abdulkarim AI-Issa called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, bilateral security cooperation and regional peace & stability came under discussion.
The Secretary General said Pakistan has a significant place in the Muslim world and it is playing a vital role for peace and stability in the region.
The COAS said the relations between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are based on bonds of brotherhood and mutual trust. Both nations will continue to play a part for peace and stability and betterment of Ummah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579875907032190976
*UN Under Secretary General lauds Pakistan’s counter-terrorism, peace efforts

October 12, 2022*





The UN Under Secretary General, Department of Peacekeeping Operations Jean Pierre Lacroix called on Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Wednesday.
During the meeting, matters of mutual interest and overall regional security situation were discussed.
The Army Chief appreciated the role of the office of Under Secretary in promoting UN core values and their response during crises. 
The UN dignitary acknowledged Pakistan’s contribution in UN peacekeeping Missions and extraordinary achievements in counter terrorism. 
He expressed grief over the devastation caused by floods in Pakistan due to climate change and offered sincere condolence to the families of the victims. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580182710827376640



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580611857928269824

*COAS briefed on latest operational situation along the LoC*

*October 15, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited front line troops deployed at Nauseri Sector along the Line of Control today (Saturday).
According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, the COAS was briefed on the latest operational situation along the Line of Control, and operational readiness of the formation.
While interacting with officers and men, the Army Chief appreciated them for continued vigil and operational preparedness.
Earlier, on arrival at the Line of Control, General Qamar Javed Bajwa was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581338824332181504



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581330985139855360


----------



## Sinnerman108

Instead of posting propaganda

Why can't the General's desk issue progress report every week ?

Lets, see.

SWAT
Lal Masjid
Kashmir
Balochistan 
TTP
Fauj's own created other little groups


fair enough ?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581976004565749762
Press Release No 92/2022, 252nd Corps Commander Conference held at GHQ - 18 Oct 2022 | ISPR​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582326888579878912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582327202032812032


----------



## SaadH

Yeh jitnee mulaqatain bahar walon say karta hai iss kay pass apni fauj ki nokri karna ka waqt bhi bachta hai kay nahi?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583068540198084609



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583473260183707648



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583488072150568961










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said national cohesion and unified response to guard and promote Pakistan’s national interests is imperative for progress. Addressing participants of a National Security Wor


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said national cohesion and unified response to guard and promote Pakistan’s national interests is imperative for progress. Addressing participants of a National Security Workshop at National Defence...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584903929749553160












Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "German Ambassador Alfred Grannas called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, overall regional situation, and bilateral cooperation in var


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "German Ambassador Alfred Grannas called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, overall regional situation, and bilateral cooperation in various fields were discussed More...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Sinnerman108

Poochna ye tha, Qibla, 

*Hun araam aye ?*


you have disgraced the institution and it's subsidiaries, 
and brought it to a point it has never been before. 

you men can't even give a single cohesive press conference, 
you have had to come out, and do your laundry in public. 

What a pathetic state your and yours only strategy has brought this institution to. 

What legacy are you leaving behind ? as compared to the high point your predecessor left ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587817131822948353



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587422880886816769


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587787110450438146


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587624457677463553
















Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "French Ambassador Nicolas Galey called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, including defence and security cooperation and overall region


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "French Ambassador Nicolas Galey called on Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa in Rawalpindi on Tuesday. During the meeting, matters of mutual interest, including defence and security cooperation and overall regional security situation were...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

COAS lauds devotion of troops to defend motherland amid threats

*November 12, 2022*






Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Lahore Garrison on Saturday.
He laid floral wreath at Martyrs' Monument and offered fateha.
The Army Chief inaugurated Lahore Garrison Institute for Special Education and visited various school facilities for special children.
He also interacted with officers and men of Lahore Corps and Pakistan Rangers Punjab.
During his farewell address, COAS lauded troops for their services to nation in the line of duty despite all odds.
He appreciated their professionalism and devotion to the defence of motherland.
He also inaugurated state of the art Hockey Arena, where he interacted with veteran hockey legends.
COAS said that youth of Pakistan is our asset and such facilities are must to provide them an enabling environment to achieve excellence in sports.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591432905615867904



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591044259469213697



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591032434359164928



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590675425738784770

*COAs lauds sacrifices of martyrs for providing secure environment for KP’s development

November 09, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa says we owe it to the sacrifices of Shuhada for providing secure and enabling environment for socio-economic development in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
During his visit to Corps Headquarters Peshawar today (Wednesday), the Army Chief urged the officers and men of Peshawar corps to stay focused on their professional duties in the service of nation.
He appreciated the formation for monumental efforts in achieving peace and stability. 
The Army Chief also laid floral wreath at Shuhada monument.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590324827457748992


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Pak army to continue all-out efforts to expedite rehabilitation process in flood-hit areas: COAS

November 21, 2022*





Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa says Pakistan Army will continue its all-out efforts with support of federal and provincial governments to expedite the rehabilitation process in flood affected areas.
He stated this during his visit to Lasbella, where he inaugurated a pre-fabricated village at Lal Gul Goth, constructed for flood affected people of the area who lost their homes.
On the occasion, the Army Chief was briefed by Director General Frontier Works Organization Major General Kamal Azfar, about the progress of rehabilitation work for flood affectees. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594383533904044032
*COAS pays farewell visit to various setups of Army Medical Corps*

*November 19, 2022*





As part of farewell visits, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited various setups of Army Medical Corps on Saturday.
Surgeon General Pakistan Army Lieutenant General Nigar Johar accompanied COAS during the visit.
The COAS visited Combined Military Hospital Rawalpindi and was briefed by Commandant CMH Major General Muhammad Mohsin Qureshi regarding state of the art newly up graded healthcare facilities.
The COAS was briefed that medical care has been planned as per international best practices and patient care is the focus of hospital administration. Special counters have been established for facilitating civilian/ non entitled patients as well. Efforts are being made to provide patient friendly environment and provide allied facilities for patients' attendants.
The Army Chief was also shown newly established control room to impart training to doctors through live surgery process in Academic Centre, designed and established to facilitate medical students for better understanding of surgical procedures.
The COAS appreciated the efforts of Army Medical Corps which is providing quality health care and state of the art rehabilitation services to members of the armed forces, their families and civilian patients. Amongst other facilities, Shuhada Families and veterans' Medical facilitation Centre provides disruption free basic healthcare facilities including blood sampling, medicines and checkup to families of martyrs and senior veterans up to the age of 75 years. The up graded Pharmacy is now entertaining 3000 patients daily.
COAS also laid the foundation stone of new training block of Armed Forces Post Graduate Institute.
Later COAS visited newly constructed Soldiers' guestrooms, newly established Army Help Centre and upgraded facilities of Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology.
General Qamar Javed Bajwa appreciated the doctors and healthcare professionals of AMC for their selfless devotion to duty and monumental work. Lauding the immense improvements being incorporated in healthcare infrastructure COAS said that quality healthcare for soldiers and their families is a cardinal feature of Army's welfare regime and critical for morale of troops.
Earlier on arrival at CMH, COAS was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Sahir Sh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593941739819368448

COAS urges troops to keep serving nation with traditional passion

November 18, 2022





Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has directed Pakistan Army troops to keep serving the nation with traditional zeal and passion under all circumstances.
He was interacting with officers and formation troops during his farewell visit to Bahawalpur and Okara.
During the visit, the Army Chief laid wreath at Martyrs’ monument and witnessed Integrated Fire Power Manoeuvre Exercise at Khairpur Tamewali.
The troops of Bahawalpur Corps along with PAF JF-17 Thunder aircrafts, Cobra Gunship helicopters and mechanized elements displayed coordinated fire power in battlefield conditions.
The Army Chief appreciated the training standards, operational preparedness and high morale of officers and troops.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593438265926995968
COAS pays rich tribute to sacrifices of martyrs

November 15, 2022





As part of his farewell visits, Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Pakistan Military Academy Kakul and the Baloch Regimental Centre Abbottabad on Tuesday.
Upon his arrival at PMA, the Army Chief was received by Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Sahir Shamshad Mirza.
General Bajwa laid floral wreath at Martyrs' Monument and offered fateha. He also interacted with the cadets and officers of PMA.
The Army Chief appreciated exceptionally high standards of Pakistan Army’s premier training institution and its efforts towards grooming the future leaders.
He also advised cadets to focus their energies in pursuit of professional excellence.
Later, General Bajwa visited the Baloch Regimental Centre.
After laying floral wreath at the Shuhada monument, he interacted with serving and retired Officers and troops of the illustrious Baloch Regiment. He paid rich tribute to their supreme sacrifices.
Earlier on arrival at Baloch Regimental Centre, the Army Chief was received by Chief of General Staff Lieutenant General Azhar Abbas.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592545627736604673



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592903058677432321

Press Release No 102/2022 - COAS Visited Bahawalpur and Okara - 17 Oct 2022 | ISPR​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

I pray he dies the death of a loser and a traitor. Lanat on you bajwa and your entire family. May you always be remembered as a traitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Deltadart

my take on the headline:

COAS urges troops to keep serving nation with traditional passion, while the top brass leaves no stones unturned to destroy this country with the help of internal, and external enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sinnerman108

I wanted to inquire, what does the good general have to say about the information
being posted here and there .. 
about his family, and those billions worth of properties, 
his wife, and his children, 
and his connections to these political stooges.

come on, even your Gestapo won't save you now ... 

you shameless lender .. 

you have disgraced the very institution you were supposed to uphold, and you have disgraced
the martyrs. 

May Allah's wrath be on you and other with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goritoes




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595375979215482880







*COAS pays farewell visits to Naval, Air headquarters

November 22, 2022*





As part of his farewell visits, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Naval and Air Headquarters at Islamabad. 
On arrival at Naval headquarters, the COAS was presented Guard of Honor by smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy.
The COAS met with Principle staff officers at Naval Headquarters.
During his meeting with Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi, the COAS admired the role of Pakistan Navy in safeguarding the maritime frontiers of Pakistan.
On arrival at Air Headquarters, the COAS was presented with Guard of Honour by a contingent of PAF followed by interaction with Principal Staff Officers of Air Headquarters.
Later the COAS met Chief of the Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Zaheer Ahmed Baber Sidhu and appreciated the thorough professionalism of PAF defending the aerial frontiers of Pakistan and highlighted the critical role played by PAF during war against terrorism.
The COAS also visited Headquarters Rawalpindi Corps and laid floral wreath at Martyrs' Monument.
While addressing the officers and troops the COAS applauded Rawalpindi Corps in befittingly defending the country's borders including Siachen and Line Of Control.
The COAS also interacted with troops.
Earlier on arrival the COAS was received by Lieutenant General Commander Rawalpindi Corps Sahir Shamshad Mirza.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594737269516414977



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595127816323928064










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": As part of his farewell visits, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Naval and Air Headquarters at Islamabad. On arrival at Naval headquarters, the COAS was presented Guard of Honor by smartly t


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": As part of his farewell visits, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Naval and Air Headquarters at Islamabad. On arrival at Naval headquarters, the COAS was presented Guard of Honor by smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Trango Towers

When will this khanzeer f off?


----------



## Enigma SIG

In just 64 pages this Khanzeer e Azam has collected all the perpetual lanats till the day of judgement.

May this pig never find peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*COAS lauds welfare services offered by Fauji Foundation*

*November 27, 2022*





Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Sunday inaugurated various healthcare projects of Fauji Foundation in Rawalpindi on Sunday.
According to Director General ISPR, the Army Chief was briefed regarding newly constructed projects including Artificial Limb Centre, which is a state-of-the-art facility offering modern solutions in its field and Foundation University Nursing College, which has the capacity to accommodate 396 students.
General Bajwa also visited newly Constructed New East Ridge hospital which is a private patient care facility having 40 clinics and 146 beds , functioning under the umbrella of Fauji Foundation. Over 1.5 million patients are treated every year at Fauji Foundation medical facilities across the country.
The Army Chief expressed his satisfaction over Fauji foundation’s role and contribution as it is playing a vital role in providing both welfare in terms of job opportunities and free healthcare facilities to veterans, their families and also caters for a large number of civilian/private patients across the country. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596915620746231809


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596882111801462787
*Army's positive role in National Security always received unwavering public support: COAS

November 28, 2022*




File Photo
Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Army's positive and constructive role in Pakistan's National Security and Development has always received unwavering public support.
In an interview with Gulf News, he said we have restricted the Army's role to its constitutional mandated task only by deciding to make it apolitical. He said this decision will facilitate in reinvigorating and strengthening democratic culture, assist in supporting state organs to effectively perform and deliver and help enhance the army's prestige in the long term.
The Army Chief said the institutional resolve to remain apolitical will remain steadfast. He was confident this political quarantine of the armed forces will auger well for Pakistan in the long term by fostering political stability and strengthening the Army-to-people bond.
He urged the youth to shield themselves from divisive propaganda and information warfare that seeks to polarize our society and erode mutual trust. Pakistan should always come first before any other marker of identity
General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan's successful counter-terrorism campaign has turned the tide of terrorism and we continue to make meaningful efforts to overcome the menace of extremism and residue of terrorism.
Responding to a question, the Army Chief said Pakistan enjoys a special bond and fraternal ties with GCC and other Middle Eastern countries, which is deep-rooted in our strong religious, historical and cultural affinity. Our traditional ties with brotherly Arab states transcend beyond any cost-benefit calculus.
The Army Chief said military diplomacy is complementary to Pakistan's foreign policy and plays its due role in fostering Pakistan's bilateral relations with other countries, including in the Middle Eastern region. He said our intimate engagements with the Arab countries at the leadership level have continuously helped nurture the long-standing ties and translate them into practical cooperation in areas of common interests.
General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan has always desired peaceful and friendly relations with neighboring Iran and tried to maintain a positive working relationship with it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597123109123129344


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597188722579365893


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597206804663967744


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597192698330742786


----------



## Imran Khan

*بھوسڑی کے اپنے ڈیسک بھی ساتھ لے جا یہاں اس آفس مین اس حرامی کی کوئی چیز نظر نا آئے مجھے *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Reddington

Finally! At long last! That day has arrived! Approx 12 hours remaining.....
Been waiting for this day since August 2019.
29th November should be remembered as *"Day of Deliverance"* from now onwards....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *COAS lauds welfare services offered by Fauji Foundation*
> 
> *November 27, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Sunday inaugurated various healthcare projects of Fauji Foundation in Rawalpindi on Sunday.
> According to Director General ISPR, the Army Chief was briefed regarding newly constructed projects including Artificial Limb Centre, which is a state-of-the-art facility offering modern solutions in its field and Foundation University Nursing College, which has the capacity to accommodate 396 students.
> General Bajwa also visited newly Constructed New East Ridge hospital which is a private patient care facility having 40 clinics and 146 beds , functioning under the umbrella of Fauji Foundation. Over 1.5 million patients are treated every year at Fauji Foundation medical facilities across the country.
> The Army Chief expressed his satisfaction over Fauji foundation’s role and contribution as it is playing a vital role in providing both welfare in terms of job opportunities and free healthcare facilities to veterans, their families and also caters for a large number of civilian/private patients across the country.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596915620746231809
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596882111801462787
> *Army's positive role in National Security always received unwavering public support: COAS*
> 
> *November 28, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo
> Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Army's positive and constructive role in Pakistan's National Security and Development has always received unwavering public support.
> In an interview with Gulf News, he said we have restricted the Army's role to its constitutional mandated task only by deciding to make it apolitical. He said this decision will facilitate in reinvigorating and strengthening democratic culture, assist in supporting state organs to effectively perform and deliver and help enhance the army's prestige in the long term.
> The Army Chief said the institutional resolve to remain apolitical will remain steadfast. He was confident this political quarantine of the armed forces will auger well for Pakistan in the long term by fostering political stability and strengthening the Army-to-people bond.
> He urged the youth to shield themselves from divisive propaganda and information warfare that seeks to polarize our society and erode mutual trust. Pakistan should always come first before any other marker of identity
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan's successful counter-terrorism campaign has turned the tide of terrorism and we continue to make meaningful efforts to overcome the menace of extremism and residue of terrorism.
> Responding to a question, the Army Chief said Pakistan enjoys a special bond and fraternal ties with GCC and other Middle Eastern countries, which is deep-rooted in our strong religious, historical and cultural affinity. Our traditional ties with brotherly Arab states transcend beyond any cost-benefit calculus.
> The Army Chief said military diplomacy is complementary to Pakistan's foreign policy and plays its due role in fostering Pakistan's bilateral relations with other countries, including in the Middle Eastern region. He said our intimate engagements with the Arab countries at the leadership level have continuously helped nurture the long-standing ties and translate them into practical cooperation in areas of common interests.
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan has always desired peaceful and friendly relations with neighboring Iran and tried to maintain a positive working relationship with it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597123109123129344
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597188722579365893
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597206804663967744
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597192698330742786


This harami is still there


----------



## SIPRA

Reddington said:


> Finally! At long last! That day has arrived! Approx 12 hours remaining.....
> Been waiting for this day since August 2019.
> 29th November should be remembered as *"Day of Deliverance"* from now onwards....



"Swine Exit Day"



Trango Towers said:


> This harami is still there



Yes. Managing last tranche of plundered dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Time to shutter this DESK!!! Good riddance.


----------



## Trango Towers

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *COAS lauds welfare services offered by Fauji Foundation*
> 
> *November 27, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Sunday inaugurated various healthcare projects of Fauji Foundation in Rawalpindi on Sunday.
> According to Director General ISPR, the Army Chief was briefed regarding newly constructed projects including Artificial Limb Centre, which is a state-of-the-art facility offering modern solutions in its field and Foundation University Nursing College, which has the capacity to accommodate 396 students.
> General Bajwa also visited newly Constructed New East Ridge hospital which is a private patient care facility having 40 clinics and 146 beds , functioning under the umbrella of Fauji Foundation. Over 1.5 million patients are treated every year at Fauji Foundation medical facilities across the country.
> The Army Chief expressed his satisfaction over Fauji foundation’s role and contribution as it is playing a vital role in providing both welfare in terms of job opportunities and free healthcare facilities to veterans, their families and also caters for a large number of civilian/private patients across the country.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596915620746231809
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596882111801462787
> *Army's positive role in National Security always received unwavering public support: COAS*
> 
> *November 28, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File Photo
> Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa has said the Army's positive and constructive role in Pakistan's National Security and Development has always received unwavering public support.
> In an interview with Gulf News, he said we have restricted the Army's role to its constitutional mandated task only by deciding to make it apolitical. He said this decision will facilitate in reinvigorating and strengthening democratic culture, assist in supporting state organs to effectively perform and deliver and help enhance the army's prestige in the long term.
> The Army Chief said the institutional resolve to remain apolitical will remain steadfast. He was confident this political quarantine of the armed forces will auger well for Pakistan in the long term by fostering political stability and strengthening the Army-to-people bond.
> He urged the youth to shield themselves from divisive propaganda and information warfare that seeks to polarize our society and erode mutual trust. Pakistan should always come first before any other marker of identity
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan's successful counter-terrorism campaign has turned the tide of terrorism and we continue to make meaningful efforts to overcome the menace of extremism and residue of terrorism.
> Responding to a question, the Army Chief said Pakistan enjoys a special bond and fraternal ties with GCC and other Middle Eastern countries, which is deep-rooted in our strong religious, historical and cultural affinity. Our traditional ties with brotherly Arab states transcend beyond any cost-benefit calculus.
> The Army Chief said military diplomacy is complementary to Pakistan's foreign policy and plays its due role in fostering Pakistan's bilateral relations with other countries, including in the Middle Eastern region. He said our intimate engagements with the Arab countries at the leadership level have continuously helped nurture the long-standing ties and translate them into practical cooperation in areas of common interests.
> General Qamar Javed Bajwa said Pakistan has always desired peaceful and friendly relations with neighboring Iran and tried to maintain a positive working relationship with it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597123109123129344
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597188722579365893
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597206804663967744
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597192698330742786


Is that the last day for the harami


----------



## PakCan

Is the change of command at 9am?


----------



## ghazi52

m,,m,m


----------



## AlKardai

Nov 26th 2016:

Bajwa is the Greatest, Pakistan is no more.


Nov 29th 2022:

Allah is the Greatest, Bajwa is no more


Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## Goritoes

Imran Khan said:


> *بھوسڑی کے اپنے ڈیسک بھی ساتھ لے جا یہاں اس آفس مین اس حرامی کی کوئی چیز نظر نا آئے مجھے *


Is ke jaane ke bad, COAS ke office for Abe-Zam Zam se dhone chaiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

ghazi52 said:


> m,,m,m
> View attachment 901212


Is that zardari


----------



## General Dong

its a complete 180 from the posts in the beginning of this thread/desk to the most recent ones. 😆


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Operation Radd-ul-Fasad in the office of COAS


----------



## Imran Khan

*گیا کہ نہیں گیا اب تو صبح بھی ہو گئی یار *


----------



## Riz

Imran Khan said:


> *گیا کہ نہیں گیا اب تو صبح بھی ہو گئی یار *


یہ بھڑوو دنیا کے کسی بھی ملک میں جائے گا تو اسکو پاکستانی جوتے ہی ماریں گے ، یہ رہتی دنیا تک پیچھے انے والے جرنیلوں کے لیے نشان عبرت رہے گا


----------



## Imran Khan

Riz said:


> یہ بھڑوو دنیا کے کسی بھی ملک میں جائے گا تو اسکو پاکستانی جوتے ہی ماریں گے ، یہ رہتی دنیا تک پیچھے انے والے جرنیلوں کے لیے نشان عبرت رہے گا


*وہ بعد کی بات ہے فلحال تو میرا مسئلہ یہ ہے کہ اسکی وردی کتنے بجے اترے گی *


----------



## Reddington

Reddington said:


> Finally! At long last! That day has arrived! Approx 12 hours remaining.....
> Been waiting for this day since August 2019.
> 29th November should be remembered as *"Day of Deliverance"* from now onwards....


It finally happened!













*"Yes Yes Yes"*​
Now mods should make a new sticky thread on the new Army Chief and remove this thread from the sticky threads and send this thread to *"*Gumnaami*"*


----------

